# Mutants and Masterminds (Editors Thread & OOC)



## Tokiwong

Alright this is where I shall post more info for the game... background info for the game is forthcoming...

*Basic Stuff*

*Superheroes are a recent phenomenon, they are called Elites

*Elites have been present for 10 years, the year is 2014, after a Comet passed through the system, and the Earth passed through its tail, and was saturated with energy

*Technology is on the rise, thanks to Elite geniuses and the like, people live nicely, more info forthcoming

*There are no super-villains per se, but there are miscreants and terrorist and groups with less then scrupulous motives, for those with Aberrant knowledge, thre will be a Teragen analogue... anbd the like

*The characters are teens, none older then nineteen, and none younger then sixteen, and your powers have recently manifested, within the last year

*The characters are located at a Facility, a school for "Gifted" children, Elites, specifically, working to master their powers, so they can operate in society

*Superheroes tend to be superstars, and they are wildly famous or infamous depending on their nature, Elites make the news, just like our real-life stars

*For now I just want concepts, keep them loose as I work up the world info, the concept should integrate the characters powers, some brief history, personality quirks, and motivation

Have fun


----------



## Set Harth

I've been playing around with some concepts. I think however I will shoot for the leader of our group of Teen Titans.

If your planinng on doing something very "X-Men" like then I'm going to shoot for the "Cyclops" type of hero, (with different powers). Question: What power lvl are we going to start at?

William (Billy) G. Bowen a.k.a  Paladin
(Super-Soldier type Hero)
Age 18
Height 6'2"
Weight 240
Hair Blond
Eyes Blue

Two summers ago scrawny Billy Bowen came into contact with a silvery glowing ore while hiking deep in the rocky mountains of his home in Colorado. The resulting contact transformed Billy overnight into the perfect human specimen. Suddenly he was stronger, faster, and smarter. Everything he attempted to do, he did perfectly on the first try. When Billy returned to high school the next fall all his friends were amazed by his transformation, He tried to explain his new appearance and abilities by saying he had worked out over the summer but few really believed him. Realizing that suddenly he had all this power, like something out of the Dungeon & Dragons RPG’s he use to play Billy began to do all the things he couldn’t before. He joined the high school sports teams and excelled, discovering a knack for leadership, his mediocre grades shot up, and even the most popular girls fought for his attentions. 

Billy was riding high on life; he came crashing down soon enough though when his parents were both killed in terrorist bombing at the government building where they worked. For all his power Billy was helpless as rescue workers pulled the broken bodies of his mother and father out of the rubble. Determined to find those responsible Billy began training himself, pushing harder and faster then any normal teenage boy could go, all the while searching out the men responsible for the bombing. At about this time Superheroes began popping up in the news and Billy realized immediately that he belonged to this new special club of humanity. Drawing from D&D background for inspiration, Billy fashion himself a round shield from the strange ore that gave him his abilities and dubbed himself Paladin, protector of the innocent. As Paladin, Billy was able to locate and bring his parent’s killers to justice.

It was at this time Billy was approached by a strange man who spoke of a school for gifted teens like Billy. He invited Billy to come for visit…


----------



## Tokiwong

Looks good so far, Elites usually change in times of stress, but we can work with that background, the general power level will be PL 8 to PL 10, I am still debating that, I am using this setting for a live game I am planning on running as well...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Kewl, him I am just forming an idea but I am thinking something brick-like. There was an old SuperWorld/Champions character by the name of Glacier that I thought was always cool, but whom I have never tried to figure out... he had ice powers, super-strength and could grow (thus getting stronger) that I have been toying with. I need to develop more stuff for him about his background...


----------



## Samnell

My current plan is for a younger guy around 16.  I'm thinking he might be permanently stuck in a water form, and only with effort he can maintain a reasonably solid body. I'm not quite sure I want to go that way yet, since it might be too angsty for my tastes, but it's what I'm leaning towards. He could unload on bad guys fire hose style, but has to sleep in the bathtub. 

I have a few other concepts too, but they're less well-formed at the moment. I contemplated doing a Digimon-inspired monster tamer, but I couldn't find a way for a self-respecting teenager to work that. Too silly and kiddy.

Edit: Another idea. Elites in stereo. Best friends (or not) caught in the same accident, one of them dies, but his consciousness lives on in the other's brain. Each one has powers, the consciousness with something like telepathy or maybe something offensive, while the body leans defensively. Since the merger, they've both been having identity issues as the distinctions between them blur. Or taken a different way, the host has no powers at all and he's slowly being taken over by the consciousness of his friend. This could be complicated by a host of psychologists hot to study the arrangement and by very different personality types being involved. I'd do each one up with some fraction of the total hero points allowed.

Another one: a speedster who got his powers dodging bullets on a drug deal gone bad, taken in with intentions to rehabilitate from a life on the streets. Mostly sincerely wants to clean up his act, but could occasionally backslide and possibly still has drug contacts. Generally tries to be wholesome and channel his energies into athletics, but sometimes the old life is tempting. It doesn't help that in addition to speed he got superhuman charisma which could get him into trouble so it's so easy to get people to forgive slight infractions, etc.

Another: A one-time failed gymnast who on missing a grab developed the power to fly at great speeds, protected while he does. Generally a wholesome, all-American type, but he's a bit of perfectionist about himself and it still bugs him that he missed that grab. He attacks like a human cannonball, flying into people. Not sure how the rules would work out on that one. Strike attached to the flight, maybe.

I'm sort of up in the air on these, so I'm open to any feedback.


----------



## Starman

_Edit: Whoops, didn't see the the last post in the other thread._


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Toying with an idea of a shadow type character.  Alter form shadow, teleport (possibly shadows/darkness only) energy blast shadow; stuff like that.

abused by his father.

Just preliminary thoughts.  I may go with something completely different.  Still mulling around ideas.


----------



## Tokiwong

Starman said:
			
		

> *Edit: Whoops, didn't see the the last post in the other thread. *




That is fine, if you have an idea post it here Starman


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Another character idea (got a brick/gargoyle theme going I guess). These are really basic drafts right now, and I will flesh them out as I go... 

Castle - (still thinking about a name) real name Gary Whitman, 17 year old every-day kid from LA. He was just walking to school one day, minding his own business when the Great Quake of '06 (or whatever year) struck. A old brick building wall collapsed  burying Gary, and causing his "powers" activated. He now looks like a large, bald human (just over 6' tall) made out of red-bricks and stone. He is super-strong, resistant to damage and has limited TK (only a low-level flight ability now).  

Gargoyle - real name Jonathan Jefferies, the III. Rich kid from Boston, who lived in a old mansion, built by his "crazy" grandfather. The mansion was filled with gargoyles and statue and weird, semi-mystical wards. In fact just out Jon's bedroom was a leering gargoyle that gave him nightmares for years. His father thought it was foolish and would not allow him to move rooms, besides this "lesson" would be good for the boy and help him face his fears in the future. When Jon was 16 there was a fire in the mansion and he was forced to flee out onto the balcony where the gargoyle was… his fear of the fire and of the monstrous statue combined as it were when his powers activated. Now he looks like the gargoyle, his skin seems to be made of a dull gray stone, he is strong, resistant to most damage and can fly, and he can even breath fire!


----------



## Thain

Carter Cromwell, Arcarius

Carter Cromwell comes from a well-to-do family that operates a minor company that produced hunting equipment, like bows, arrows and accessories. Carter was an avid hunter and a gifted amateur in the world of competitive archery. There were even hopes of his competing at the Olympic level. He was ten years old the night comet passed over head, and his powers have been blossoming slowly ever sense then... culminating in his gaining telescopic vision, preternatural dexterity and most bizarrely the ability too see through most inorganic matter! 

Carter now serves as spokesman to his families line of _Arcarius_ Archery© products, and has enrolled at the Facility seeking help refining and controlling his "x-ray" vision.

Idea Two:

Vanessa Wayne, Vanish

15-year old Vanessa Wayne was a shy and timid highschool student from a working class town in the heart of America's Rust Belt. A group of her school's more outgoing girls convinced her to tag-along to a rave being held in one of the city's many abandoned steel mills... The loud music, rude people and that fact that her 'freinds' began to completly ignore her, promted Vanessa to leave the club alone. She was tring to get her bearings and perhaps find a bus stop when a group of thugs began to taunt her, and eventually chased her into a blind alley... With her only escape route blocked, Vanessa ran straight for the chain link fence, and to her great suprise ran stright _through_ it, and proceeded to _fly_ across the raging river beyond!  

Calming herself, while flying high above the far shore of the river, Vanessa was able to get her bearings. The 'raging river' was only a swiftly moving puddle, caused by a leakign fire hydrant that loomed above her like a tower. Vanessa was a latent Elite- whos powers allowed her to shrink into almost miniscule size; and once shrunk she found she could fly at amazing speeds! Vanessa decided she needed to learn more about her new powers (and newfound self-confidence) and convinced her grandmother to enroll her in the Facility.

_Edit: Spelling and second concept._


----------



## Tokiwong

*World Stuff-More Info for players*

These are all ideas I am trying tp bring together... but here is the stuff I have, so far, for a game I intend to run this weekend.  Inspired by Aberrant, but with my own touches once I get around to mapping everything out.

*The Legacy*

The world of the Legacy Universe is one going through sever changes, as the world adapts to the appearance of super-human beings with powers beyond the ken of normal mortals.  World Governments have banned together to assess the threat that the Elites pose to normal humanity, or "baselines" as most people refer to non-powered humans.

Elites have been in existence since 2004, after the arrival of Ghenther's Comet, an unknown comet that passed through Earth space in the summer of 2004.  The first documented elite was Michael McCoy, also known as Miracle, an elite capable of controlling the primal forces of the world to great effect.  He was able to manipulate the Earth to create a barrier and shield himself from an out of control semi-truck.  Since his appearance, elites have appeared consistently over the intervening ten years.

One of the best-known elites is the international hero, Paragon, an advocate for peaceful integration of elites and baselines.  He is one of the most powerful elites on the planet and the team leader of Justice Elite, an international team of elites who work in conjunction with the newly strengthened United Nations to protect baselines from elite threats.  They do double duty as spokesman and work on several humanitarian efforts throughout the world, such as the terraforming of the Sahara, and furthering study into the elimination of disease and cancer.

In general elites tend to be viewed with awe by most folks of the world, powerful beings who are capable of either great good, or even greater evil in the eyes of most baselines.  They often make headlines, and live public lives if they do not maintain a secret identity.

*Justice Elite- The Premier Elite Team*

*Paragon (PL 16):* Paragon is perhaps one of the most powerful elites on the planet, perhaps only because he is one of the earliest of the elites to come onto the scene.  He is a household name, and is an advocate for elites to live peaceably with baselines, and works tirelessly to defend those that can’t defend themselves.  But this is his exterior, he is very much into saving people, but he is a terribly vain hero, who expects to be listened to, and believes he is the authority on how Justice Elite should work.  He is the team leader for Justice Elite, and is a virtual icon synonymous with the team.  Despite his arrogance and pride, he does do good work for the people, and hopes to do so for some time to come.

*Vanessa “Redline” Wilson (PL 12):* Vanessa, better known as Redline, is the resident speedster of Justice Elite, she is also the youngest member, and has a bad girl attitude which has made her instantly popular with both young men, and young women.  She is a fashion conscious woman, and loves to be seen, and enjoys the attention she gets for being apart of Justice Elite.  When not out doing work for Justice Elite, she is typically doing modeling shoots, and promoting her clothing line, Redline Threads.  She is a speed freak and owns several expensive fast cars.  She is flighty in attitude and changes her men just as fast as she runs.  She looks up to Paragon, and sees him as an excellent team leader, despite not being able to work her charms on him.  Redline is inhumanly fast, she has been clocked at breaking the sound barrier with ease, and is even able to vibrate her body so quickly that she can slide through solid structures.

*Suzuki “Kensei” Kanaka (PL 14):* Hailing from the still recovering Japan islands, Kanaka is an old standby of Justice Elite.  He is called the sword-saint by his people, because of his ability to generate an energy blade by sheer force of will, as a matter of fact, Kanaka has excellent mastery of light energy, and can immolate his form in a licking glowing light which causes damage to any that touch him.  This energy is barely contained in his frame and energy occasionally arcs across his body in strands, growing in intensity when he is angered.  Kanaka is a focused man in his late twenties, and a kenjutsu master, and an excellent swordsman.  He and Paragon though have their differences, he sees Paragon as a vain, and arrogant bastard who cares more for his image then the team.  While Paragon views Kanaka as a hothead who is always riding the fence of reliability.  After the Tokyo Quake of 2012, Kanaka lost his wife and child to the damage and the fallout of the natural disaster.  His performance has suffered slightly, but in the end, he has become more focused to the mission at hand, and has taken Redline under his wing, seeing potential in the young girl.

*Doctor Petrova Stockov (PL 14):* Eschewing tradition, Dr. Stockov has no codename, and perhaps one of the most brilliant minds on the planet.  Outside of her incredible genius, she has patented nearly 300 unique devices since her latent elite powers manifested.  She is a master gadgeteer, and a very capable scientist.  She is responsible for the hardsuit technology used by the United Nations Defense Force, which far outclassed the United States designed, powered suit concept.  Dr. Stockov is a visionary, and tends to be one of the most aloof of Justice Elite, but is often present on many of the Science Boards held by the UN Scientific Advancement Council (UNSAC), as they determine technology that will improve the general standard of living, and eliminating any technology that may be deemed as harmful or unethical.

*Magdalena “Oracle” Olivera (PL 13):* Where Redline is the bad girl of the team, Magdalena, Oracle to her fans, is the elegant Latin beauty, with the captivating eyes, and a force of will that makes men and women melt in her hands.  She is a powerful psychic force, and is capable of great telekinetic abilities.  Magdalena was a supermodel before her latent powers manifested, and she was already a celebrity before she joined Justice Elite.  Now she works to further her popularity, and also spends time doing humanitarian work in her native Brazil, where she is a national hero.  Oracle is genteel, and sophisticated, and her manner is disarming, and charming.  She is the second in command of Justice Elite, by sheer force of personality.

*Atlas (PL 13):* The massively strong elite named Atlas is a living mass of stone, given form and function.  He stands at about thirteen feet in height, and gifted with incredible superhuman strength.  Not much is known about Atlas’ past, but he is a favorite among the fans of Justice Elite.  The tough non-nonsense elite is a powerhouse capable of dishing out and sustaining incredible levels of punishment.  Atlas is a long time fixture of the team, and also recently the star of a highly successful action film based on his exploits, where he starred himself.  Despite his popularity, his alien appearance, does keep him distanced from baselines, and more and more he finds more and more in common with some of the beliefs of Pantheon, though he won’t admit this to himself.  For now he is loyal to the cause, for now at least.


----------



## Tokiwong

*World Stuff-More Info for players*

These are all ideas I am trying tp bring together... but here is the stuff I have, so far, for a game I intend to run this weekend.  Inspired by Aberrant, but with my own touches once I get around to mapping everything out.

*The Legacy*

The world of the Legacy Universe is one going through sever changes, as the world adapts to the appearance of super-human beings with powers beyond the ken of normal mortals.  World Governments have banned together to assess the threat that the Elites pose to normal humanity, or "baselines" as most people refer to non-powered humans.

Elites have been in existence since 2004, after the arrival of Ghenther's Comet, an unknown comet that passed through Earth space in the summer of 2004.  The first documented elite was Michael McCoy, also known as Miracle, an elite capable of controlling the primal forces of the world to great effect.  He was able to manipulate the Earth to create a barrier and shield himself from an out of control semi-truck.  Since his appearance, elites have appeared consistently over the intervening ten years.

One of the best-known elites is the international hero, Paragon, an advocate for peaceful integration of elites and baselines.  He is one of the most powerful elites on the planet and the team leader of Justice Elite, an international team of elites who work in conjunction with the newly strengthened United Nations to protect baselines from elite threats.  They do double duty as spokesman and work on several humanitarian efforts throughout the world, such as the terraforming of the Sahara, and furthering study into the elimination of disease and cancer.

In general elites tend to be viewed with awe by most folks of the world, powerful beings who are capable of either great good, or even greater evil in the eyes of most baselines.  They often make headlines, and live public lives if they do not maintain a secret identity.

*Justice Elite- The Premier Elite Team*

*Paragon (PL 16):* Paragon is perhaps one of the most powerful elites on the planet, perhaps only because he is one of the earliest of the elites to come onto the scene.  He is a household name, and is an advocate for elites to live peaceably with baselines, and works tirelessly to defend those that can’t defend themselves.  But this is his exterior, he is very much into saving people, but he is a terribly vain hero, who expects to be listened to, and believes he is the authority on how Justice Elite should work.  He is the team leader for Justice Elite, and is a virtual icon synonymous with the team.  Despite his arrogance and pride, he does do good work for the people, and hopes to do so for some time to come.

*Vanessa “Redline” Wilson (PL 12):* Vanessa, better known as Redline, is the resident speedster of Justice Elite, she is also the youngest member, and has a bad girl attitude which has made her instantly popular with both young men, and young women.  She is a fashion conscious woman, and loves to be seen, and enjoys the attention she gets for being apart of Justice Elite.  When not out doing work for Justice Elite, she is typically doing modeling shoots, and promoting her clothing line, Redline Threads.  She is a speed freak and owns several expensive fast cars.  She is flighty in attitude and changes her men just as fast as she runs.  She looks up to Paragon, and sees him as an excellent team leader, despite not being able to work her charms on him.  Redline is inhumanly fast, she has been clocked at breaking the sound barrier with ease, and is even able to vibrate her body so quickly that she can slide through solid structures.

*Suzuki “Kensei” Kanaka (PL 14):* Hailing from the still recovering Japan islands, Kanaka is an old standby of Justice Elite.  He is called the sword-saint by his people, because of his ability to generate an energy blade by sheer force of will, as a matter of fact, Kanaka has excellent mastery of light energy, and can immolate his form in a licking glowing light which causes damage to any that touch him.  This energy is barely contained in his frame and energy occasionally arcs across his body in strands, growing in intensity when he is angered.  Kanaka is a focused man in his late twenties, and a kenjutsu master, and an excellent swordsman.  He and Paragon though have their differences, he sees Paragon as a vain, and arrogant bastard who cares more for his image then the team.  While Paragon views Kanaka as a hothead who is always riding the fence of reliability.  After the Tokyo Quake of 2012, Kanaka lost his wife and child to the damage and the fallout of the natural disaster.  His performance has suffered slightly, but in the end, he has become more focused to the mission at hand, and has taken Redline under his wing, seeing potential in the young girl.

*Doctor Petrova Stockov (PL 14):* Eschewing tradition, Dr. Stockov has no codename, and perhaps one of the most brilliant minds on the planet.  Outside of her incredible genius, she has patented nearly 300 unique devices since her latent elite powers manifested.  She is a master gadgeteer, and a very capable scientist.  She is responsible for the hardsuit technology used by the United Nations Defense Force, which far outclassed the United States designed, powered suit concept.  Dr. Stockov is a visionary, and tends to be one of the most aloof of Justice Elite, but is often present on many of the Science Boards held by the UN Scientific Advancement Council (UNSAC), as they determine technology that will improve the general standard of living, and eliminating any technology that may be deemed as harmful or unethical.

*Magdalena “Oracle” Olivera (PL 13):* Where Redline is the bad girl of the team, Magdalena, Oracle to her fans, is the elegant Latin beauty, with the captivating eyes, and a force of will that makes men and women melt in her hands.  She is a powerful psychic force, and is capable of great telekinetic abilities.  Magdalena was a supermodel before her latent powers manifested, and she was already a celebrity before she joined Justice Elite.  Now she works to further her popularity, and also spends time doing humanitarian work in her native Brazil, where she is a national hero.  Oracle is genteel, and sophisticated, and her manner is disarming, and charming.  She is the second in command of Justice Elite, by sheer force of personality.

*Atlas (PL 13):* The massively strong elite named Atlas is a living mass of stone, given form and function.  He stands at about thirteen feet in height, and gifted with incredible superhuman strength.  Not much is known about Atlas’ past, but he is a favorite among the fans of Justice Elite.  The tough non-nonsense elite is a powerhouse capable of dishing out and sustaining incredible levels of punishment.  Atlas is a long time fixture of the team, and also recently the star of a highly successful action film based on his exploits, where he starred himself.  Despite his popularity, his alien appearance, does keep him distanced from baselines, and more and more he finds more and more in common with some of the beliefs of Pantheon, though he won’t admit this to himself.  For now he is loyal to the cause, for now at least.


----------



## Tokiwong

Justice Elite is a major team in the setting, the Legacy Universe, the gifted school is located in the newly terraformed lush landscape of the Sahara, a delicate breadbasket, in the city of Mudaba Adin.  It is an internation institution run by the United Nations, to help young Elites adapt to the change of manifesting powers, and controlling them.  The school dean is Doctor Bashar Hudabo, an Ethiopian elite with brilliant intellect, and powers of cyber networks.  He runs the secluded school, and is a fairly personable fellow.

The school is called the *UN Gifted Youth Institute*

The PL for the characters will be 8, they are young teens just manifesting their powers...


----------



## Hammerhead

Do you have room for another person in this game?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Do you have room for another person in this game? *




for now I shall say yes


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

very Cool stuff Tokiwong! Read some more over on the M&M board also... now stealing ideas for my own face-to-face game this weekend (plus I had already got some good ideas from Strom's story etc). Any thoughts on the character ideas so far? The character I am most leaning towards is Gargoyle just cause the mental picture I am getting 

So I am mostly leaning towards a flying brick of somekind
Set is looking at a Super-Soldier type Hero (cool btw)
Samnell has a bunch of one, but I really like the water-one AND the split one (two characters in one body  ya baby!)
Thain has two that are both really cool (I have a soft spot for archers but Vanish is pretty darn cool to)
Starman may or may not post an idea
and Hammerhead


----------



## Tokiwong

*Sen Undo-Mal:* Thanks for the props, I will be going over the concepts tonight, I like the ideas, yeah the game is going to be run sort of concurrently, with stuff happening in my live game having effects on what happens in the PBP and vice versa... the gargoyle sounds like a really cool idea 

I have some more to post like the Justice Elite stuff, and the info on Pantheon...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Justice Elite*

*Justice Elite*

_“There are three things you can count on in life, death, taxes, and the Justice Elite.  Anything more then that is just fluff.”_

-	Sarah Miller, Accountant at Vice World Banking

_“Why do we exist?  We exist for one purpose, to better our fellow man, and I want everyone to listen to those words, ‘fellow man’.  We are all in this together, elite, baseline, we all live on this planet, and we will survive and die together, that is the fact of it.  Why did I volunteer to serve my planet, I did it because I have a responsibility to use my gifts in a positive manner, not just for my own immediate benefit.  Like they said in the Spiderman movie, remember that film?  ‘With great power comes great responsibility.’  That is about as best as I can put it in a nutshell…”_

-	Suzuki “Kensei” Kanaka during an interview on 60 Minutes

The cavalry, the good guys, the heroes that make people cry with their unrelenting heroism, the Justice Elite.  Formed August 10th, 2006, after a distinct rise in anti-elite sentiment, the United Nations unveiled Justice Elite to a skeptical public.  But the international team proved to be a great Public Relations boon, and was actually effective, and inspired many world governments to put together their own elite teams, along with private interests.  It should be noted that this was in addition to the more secretive and often Black Ops styled elite teams already in existence at the time.

Justice Elite though, was instantly popular, featuring many of the more popular elites of the time.  The initial roster consisted of Paragon, Kensei, Oracle, Dash, Raptor, and Dr. Stockov.  Of the original roster, two members have been replaced over the intervening seven years.  Dash was killed in action during a particular elite conflict in Belize with a drug cartel employing mercenary elites.  Raptor retired, having been critically injured in a battle with Pantheon Acolyte, Razor in the fall of 2013.  Atlas joined the team shortly after Dash’s death, and in early 2014 Redline joined Justice Elite, and has proven to be a rather popular choice with the general populace at large.  Each of the team members is a celebrity in their own right, and the media, making them high profile individuals, often scrutinizes their every move.

Justice Elite though is more then a public relations coup; they are a United Nations sanctioned team for combating elite violence.  That is their primary objective, and they serve to maintain peace throughout the world, especially areas that lack nationally sanctioned elite teams.  But even Justice Elite cannot be everywhere, and the organization works with both the United Nations Defense Force, and member nations to quell the threat of elite violence.  Though rivalries have cropped up over time between the Justice Elite and various nationally sanctioned elite teams, outright violence has to this point been avoided.  Justice Elite also does many humanitarian projects and efforts; such as the terraforming of the Sahara Desert, assisting in the construction of the first human inhabited orbital expected to be completed in late 2015, and the massive international effort to rebuild Japan and the surrounding region after the Tokyo Quake of 2012.  They act as ambassadors of the United Nations as well, and fulfill many different public roles, using their popularity to sway international opinion.  Since the creation of Justice Elite, the United Nations influence and power has increased greatly, and it is a world power in and of itself.  The UN Intervention of 2011, forced the United States to back down, and allow diplomatic negotiations resolve a nasty matter between the US and China, which ended in no bloodshed.  Since that time, the United Nations has become a force to reckon with, and the United States has shown some resentment to the opposition it faced during the 2011 Negotiations, but so far relations have remained amicable.  Though it should be noted that Justice Elite does not have law enforcement powers on United States soil, they must cooperate with local jurisdiction and authorities.

Currently Justice Elite is looking to expand, and the first step in that process is Justice Elite: Beta, a second tier team to deal with smaller threats, to free up more time for the main team to handle what needs to be handled.   Justice Elite: Beta works on the same principles as the original team, but consists of fairly new elites who have yet to make their mark on the world.  This move was done for two reasons, the first is to free up time for the main team, but also to bring fresh faces to the scene and expand the United Nations influence.  Justice Elite: Beta is just the beginning, the eventual plan is to have Justice Elites in major regions of the world, each team international in makeup to express the United Nations view of a United Earth.  This is a long scope plan, but is being tested with Justice Elite: Beta, if it works as planned, several Gifted Elite Institutes are planned to further educate elites on the proper usage of their abilities, to maintain the safety of themselves and those around them.  These institutes would again serve a twofold purpose, to educate young elites, and to form a pool from which to recruit for future Justice Elite teams.

The general populace of the world recognizes Justice Elite as heroes, they work tirelessly to defend the weak, and work to better everyone’s lot in life.  They are the good guys, the marketing, merchandising, and franchising of Justice Elite supports this.  They make the news, they are the news, and everyone wants to know what they will do next.  Justice Elite is simply a team of men and women gifted with abilities who are trying to do the right thing, despite the politics involved, they earnestly believe they are the good guys.  Besides each of them makes an easy six-figure salary with several perks.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Pantheon*

*Pantheon*

_“Perhaps the most infamous elite organization on the planet, Pantheon is a threat to world security.  They are an organization of zealots, and supremacists.  Their ideals are based on bigotry, and the oppression of those they feel inferior to themselves.  What does Pantheon stand for, the same ideals that any terrorist organization stands for, terror.  They inflict terror upon the baseline populace, and expect their demands to be heard.  Their rhetoric is tired and old, and in the end pointless.  They are evil miscreants and they will be rooted out and brought to justice for their crimes…”_

-	Paragon at a Justice Elite press conference

_“I don’t like Pantheon per se, but I think Razor, that is his name right, he is pretty cool.  I mean anyone willing to screw with the Justice Elite has to have some balls right?  Though I hear they want to destroy the world, or some crap.  I just hope they destroy my school; I really hate my teachers. Razor is cool though, real tough, even if he is a bad guy, he is still cool in my book.”_

-	Richard Dawson, Middle School student

Just what is, Pantheon?  Pantheon is an elite organization, a group that espouses elite superiority to baselines.  The core philosophy behind the Pantheon movement is that elites are the next step in evolution, and therefore are the superior species to baseline humanity.  By that right, baseline justice and law do not apply to them, they are in effect above such things, and they see baselines as mere insects.  Certainly the power distinction between humanity and an insect is quite distinct, even though insects outnumber humanity, humanity is the more dominant species.  This is the same with humanity and elites, even though baselines are more numerous, elites are the dominant species of Earth.  It is elites that will lead the way into the next century, not baselines, who will simply follow in the wake of the elites.

At the heart of Pantheon is the mysterious elite who goes by the name of Cardinal, styling herself as both a political and religious leader.  Deeper into the Pantheon mythos, one finds a quasi Judeo-Christian belief system that espouses that elites are the chosen of God, and they shall inherit the Earth and usher in a time of prosperity and peace.  But first there will be the Time of Chaos, the Long Night before baselines accept the superiority of elites.  Cardinal has gathered around herself a loyal cadre of followers she calls her Acolytes, the most loyal and powerful of her followers, of which it is known that there may be as many as ten and as few as six.  Information about Pantheon is still sketchy; outsiders have yet to pierce the inner veil that shrouds much of the inner circle.  Cardinal has been at large since the group went public, back in 2006, with the defilement of the DC monuments.

The Acolytes form the ring of influence around Cardinal, they owe their allegiance to only Cardinal, and they do not always agree with each other, but try to do what is best for Pantheon for the movement so that they can attain their goal, which at the moment seems simply to defend elites from baseline exploitation, and to counter any baseline actions to curb or limit elite activity.  Pantheon has clashed with Justice Elite, and several other baseline and elite agencies across the globe, on several occasions.  Their general modus operandi for their exploits is that they attack baseline operations, agencies that support baseline exploitation of elites, and threats to the elite way of life.  They are not above using violence and terror to forward their agenda, and see violence against baselines, as most baselines see violence against animals.  A necessity at times, to solve a given problem, for the greater good of the elite species, in the end baselines are the inferior species and are therefore simply tools to be used and disposed of as needed.


----------



## Samnell

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> Samnell has a bunch of one, but I really like the water-one AND the split one (two characters in one body  ya baby!)[/B]




I'm actually leaning towards the speedster at the moment, but I'm going to run the numbers and see how they look on paper before I make any final call. Super Speed is (and rightly so) pretty pricey.

I'm not sure how I would do the alternate form on the water guy. Typically liquid form guys in the comics can still manipulate things like normal and hold a relatively near to normal shape. My concept invovles him being able to turn it off, but with it being on as the default and it takes him concious effort to develop a sort of soild skin that works like a regular body, but is still essentially made of water. It's kind of the reverse of the way M&M has durations set up. I don't know if my concept would fit as a flaw (because he would lack easy manipulation of the world around him) but it's a benefit too because he gets the protective effects of liquid form basically all the time. I guess it's kind of the opposite of a continuous duration. The power lasts until he willingly suspends it which has a sustained duration.

Did that make any sense? Any ideas how to stat it up? 

The two-for-one guy is easy. I just pick two sets of powers I like and buy them up in proportion. Pure role-playing to handle it. But I'm not sure it's the one I like most.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Hey Speedsters are alway cool also... as for the water type, I will look over my books tonight and give it some thought. If nothing else it gives me some ideas for a badguy that I have been toying around wtih...


----------



## Samnell

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Hey Speedsters are alway cool also... as for the water type, I will look over my books tonight and give it some thought. If nothing else it gives me some ideas for a badguy that I have been toying around wtih... *




I'd appreciate the help. This is only my second M&M PC and having never run the game I'm much newer to the rules than I otherwise would be.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

I was wondering about you, Toki.  Haven't heard from you in a few days here.  

What power level are we going to be starting at and are you using the optional rule of 3 skill points for 1 power point (or, for that matter, any optional rules)?

I have decided that I'll be playing the shadow character I came up with.  Name of Shade.  Background forthcoming.


----------



## Tokiwong

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *I was wondering about you, Toki.  Haven't heard from you in a few days here.
> 
> What power level are we going to be starting at and are you using the optional rule of 3 skill points for 1 power point (or, for that matter, any optional rules)?
> 
> I have decided that I'll be playing the shadow character I came up with.  Name of Shade.  Background forthcoming. *




Be sure to read the background info for the game it should give you some stuff to use, the PL is 8, the characters are young, and have yet to fullygrow into their powers


----------



## Samnell

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> I have decided that I'll be playing the shadow character I came up with.  Name of Shade.  Background forthcoming.




COPYCAT!


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Be sure to read the background info for the game it should give you some stuff to use, the PL is 8, the characters are young, and have yet to fullygrow into their powers  *




Yeah, I saw the power level thingy when i printed out the background and read it (which was after I posted).  

How about the skill points?  3 for 1, or 1 for 1 (or 2 for 1, or what)?


----------



## Thain

I think I'll definatly be going with my archer-character, Carter.

I've got him stated out at PL 10, as a somewhat experinced hero... I'll have to do some juggling with his numbers but PL 8 is more than doable with this concept (_kiss them Gadgetranks good-bye!_) I'll post him sortly. Any preference on where I should send it?


----------



## Tokiwong

Thain said:
			
		

> *I think I'll definatly be going with my archer-character, Carter.
> 
> I've got him stated out at PL 10, as a somewhat experinced hero... I'll have to do some juggling with his numbers but PL 8 is more than doable with this concept (kiss them Gadgetranks good-bye!) I'll post him sortly. Any preference on where I should send it? *




this thread is fine  and for Aust I am using standard rules, 1 for 1 for skills


----------



## Thain

*ARCARIUS*

*Arcarius* 

Name: Carter Cromwell
Full Name: Charles Carter Oliver Cromwell, Jr.
Code Name: Arcarius (from Late Latin _arcarius_, archer)
Age: 18
Sex: Male
DOB: April 25th of May 1995 A.D.
POB: Huntingdonshire, England
Ethnicity: Anglo-Saxon
Nationality: English
Hair: Dark Brown
Eyes: Light Green
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 198 lbs.
Family: Charles Cromwell (father, 52) Mary-Beth Cromwell (mother, 48) Eliza Cromwell (sister, 17) Blake Cromwell (brother, 15) Winston Cromwell (brother, 8) Lord Hugh Cromwell, Earl of Huntingtonshire (paternal grandfather, 73) Montgomery Price (maternal grandfather, 68)
Hobbies: Archery and Target Shooting, Hunting, Horseback Riding
Dislikes: Computers, American-style Football, Fantastic literature
Fav. Food: Beer
Least Favorite: American Beer 
Fav. Subject: Biology
Least Favorite: Mathematics or Computers 

Carter Cromwell comes from a well-to-do family of rather low placed aristocrats (his grandfather holds a nonheriditary peerage) that operates a successful company that produces hunting equipment, like bows, arrows and other accessories. Carter was an avid hunter and a gifted amateur in the world of competitive archery. There were even hopes of his competing at the Olympic level. He was ten years old the night comet passed over head, and his powers have been blossoming slowly ever sense then... culminating in his gaining telescopic vision, preternatural dexterity and most bizarrely the ability too see through almost all inorganic matter! Carter now serves as spokesman to his families line of Arcarius Archery© products, and has enrolled at the UN's Gifted Youth Institute seeking help refining and controlling his "x-ray" vision which he finds very difficult to control... keeping it "shut off" for any length of time causes massive headaches, and worse still it ruins his aim!

QUOTE: “Ne’er you mind the distance, pet! I can make this shot.”

COSTUME: Despite Carter's frequent grumbles and gripes about being compared to Robin Hood, his custom picked costume does invoke a certain likeness to a medieval bowmen. Dark leather pants and black leather boots, and a dark green hooded jacket adorned with many small pockets for gear and equipment. He wears open fingered, wrist length gloves on both hands, with extra padding on his shooting hand. On his back he wear a very large, almost backpack-like quiver, filled to the brim with arrows- mostly razor sharp, but the few blunt ones have color-coded notches so he can store them easily (in a fight its almost remarkable how he can draw and reload so quickly, telling his arrows apart almost as if by touch!). His bow is a surprisingly simple affair, a double recurve longbow of dark black ash, with carved oak embellishments.

-----------GAME INFO------------------

Power Level 8

ATTRIBUTES 	 17 pp.

STR 	14 	+2
DEX 	20 	(+10)
CON 	10	0
INT 	10 	0
WIS 	 9 	-1
CHA 	14 	+2

Base Attack 	+4	12 pp. 
Base Defense 	+4	  8 pp.

SKILLS		32 pp.

Acrobatics 		5 (+10) = 15
Craft (Arrows) 	5 (+0) = 5
Hide 			5 (+10) = 15
Jump 			5 (+2) = 7
Move Silently 	3 (+10) = 13
Search 		3 (-1) = 2
Spot 			3 (-1) = 2
Survival 		3 (-1) = 2

FEATS		18 pp.

Accurate Attack, Independent Income, Wealthy, Point Blank Shot, Far Shot, Precise Shot, Penetrating Vision (Will not penetrate organic matter), Power Stunt (Dual Damage [Weapon]), Track

POWERS		33 pp. total

SUPER-DEX cost: 4 level: 5 			20 pp.

TELESCOPIC SENSE cost: 1 level: 3 	3 pp.
[40' base spot distance.]

WEAPON cost: 3 (extra: Mighty) level: 5 	10 pp. 
[Recurve longbow; Damage 5+2 S/L Normal Range]


Hope you approve! Any questions, comments or flames are welcome!

(And yes, I am at once attempting to be like Oliver Queen, and yet completly different... No armchair communism for Carter, he's a dyed-in-the-wool Tory conservative and proud of it!)


----------



## Tokiwong

Looks good Thain, I like the character


----------



## Thain

Oops! Forgot a few things:

That's a total of 120 pp. as per standard with a PL 8 character, without a weakness. The bit about his hard to control penetration vision is intended as fluff and roleplay fodder, as I a) couldn't find an appropritate flaw and b) didn't really want one.

Carter has a huge selection of feats for a 18-year old (at least, outside of a DnD fighter!) and I envision those as being both a product of mundane training, natural talent and some Elite fine tuning of his manual dexterity and visual accuity allowing him to learn and perfect his skills even faster. An Elite-savant type thing.

His only actual super-powers (x-ray eyes, telescopic sight, enhanced dexerity) are actually rather minor, so it the setting has some means of classifying an Elites degree of power than he probably scores rather low; Carter would likly be self-conscious about this, he's no backer of the Pantheon, but he is self-assured and *very* competitive.


----------



## Tokiwong

I like it, and yes they do classify elites, the characters are considered Beta class elites, PL 6-7 is Alpha class, 8-9 is Beta, 10-12 is Charlie, 13 -15 is Gamma, and anything higher then that would be considered Omega


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *I have decided that I'll be playing the shadow character I came up with.  Name of Shade.  Background forthcoming. *



Ok.  Back and forth I go. 
Bouncing around between Shade and a telekinetic/telepathic character.  Gonna do them up this weekend to see which one I like better.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Tokiwong, is the game full or do you have room for another.  After having started my own game, I think I would like a chance to play too.

Toric


----------



## Tokiwong

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong, is the game full or do you have room for another.  After having started my own game, I think I would like a chance to play too.
> 
> Toric *




work up a concept, and lets see what we can do


----------



## Thain

Just a thought, I'm pretty much settled on Carters concept but might be giving a thougt to shifting a few things.

For one thing, it sounds as if everyone is planning on aplaying a male character, not that theres anythign wrong with that, but in my comics and supers games I liek to see soemthing I've coined as the _Kirby Ratio_ preserved.

My unscienctific research (leafing through my own back issues, other peoples collections and in-store browsing) shows that most Super-Teams tend to have a 3:1 Male:Female ratio. The canon example of this, of course, is the old Kirby books like FF, Avengers and what have you.

Sooo, unless one of you were planning a female character, I may just do some tinkering to Carter.


----------



## Set Harth

I've decided to modify Paladin a bit and give him an armored form like Colossus, exactly like him in fact. I'm still planning on being the group leader though.

Paladin (PL8)

William “Billy” Bowen Male Caucasian, 18 yrs. 6ft 2in. 230 lbs. Blue eyes Blond hair. Alternate Form: Organic-Steel Skin, Costume: Blue and White with a cruciform sword on the chest.  

Abilities: (Total 32 pp.)
Str 18(+4); Dex 13(+1); Con 18(+4); Int 12(+1); Wis 15(+2); Cha 16(+3)

Saves:
Damage +4, Fortitude +4, Reflex +1, Will +2

Attacks: (Total 12 pp.)
Base Attack +4; 
Defense:  (Total 8 pp.)
Base Defense +4;
Hero Points: 4

Speed: 

Skills: (Total 12 pp.)
Bluff +7/2, Diplomacy +7/2, Intimidate +6/2, Medicine +6(4), Sense Motive +4/2

Feats: (Total 8 pp.)
Attractive, Leadership, Power Attack, Durability

Powers & Devices: (Total 48 pp.)
Alternate Form (Solid, Organic Steel) +6 [Super-Strength, Protection, Deflection, Immunities: Disease, Energy (Cold, Heat), Exhaustion, Poison, Suffocation; Extras: Automatic, Continuous, Impervious; Flaw: Steel-Form only; Source: Mutation; Cost: 8pp.]

Weaknesses:
None

Origin:

The day Billy Bowen discovered he was an elite was also the same day he lost the two most important people in his life, his parents.  He and his parents we’re returning home from an award ceremony celebrating his football team’s championship win. It was a stormy night upon the mountain roads of the Colorado Rockies when a drunk driver crossed the median and forced his father to swerve the car, right over a cliff.  The resulting plunge into the darkness, the headlights shining upon the mountain side far below, the sound of his parents screams will haunt Billy for the rest of his life. Billy full expected to die in that moment and in a small way, he did. He can only remember the raw images and sounds of the crash, until he blacked out. When Billy came too he lied in the crumpled remains of car, unhurt. Billy gazed in amazement at the armor skin he now seemed to posses, but only for moment. He quickly came to his senses and began to franticly search for his parents, tossing large bits of the car around like styrofoam.  He soon found their mangled bodies beneath the remains of the car, and knew they were dead. In an expression of pure rage and anguish, Billy roared out at the storm, and then far away in the distance he heard a cry for help, faint and weak. Stumbling towards the sound, his tears mixing with rain, he came upon the drunk drivers car. There trapped beneath the burning vehicle was the bloody hand reaching out for someone, anyone. He was the man responsible for his parent’s death. Rage flooded through Billy anew and he reached for that hand to rip apart the man it was attached to. And then He heard the whimpering the piteous cries for help and he stopped, realizing what he had been about to do. Disgusted and ashamed with what he almost did, Billy instead pull the car door off with his new found strength and pulled the injured man from the burning wreck. He clung to Billy weeping, thanking him for saving his life. At that moment Billy realized what he was, and what he had to do. He was a hero and he saved lives.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Powers & Devices: (Total 54 pp.)
> Alternate Form (Solid, Organic Steel) +6 [Super-Strength, Protection, Deflection, Immunities: Disease, Energy (Cold, Heat), Exhaustion, Poison, Suffocation; Extras: Automatic, Continuous, Impervious; Source: Mutation; Cost: 9pp.]*




Ok.  Maybe I'm missing something, but what is Immunities: Disease, Energy (Cold, Heat), Exhaustion, Poison, Suffocation?  Isn't Immunity a super feat costing 2 power points each (for a total of 12 pp in your case)?

I see that Alternate Form:Solid gives Super Strength and Protection at power rank for free, so I'm assuming you bought:
a) Deflection (with the extra Automatic) as an extra for Alter Form:Solid [increasing Alter Form cost per rank to 6 pp (Deflection costing 2 pp normally, 3 pp with one extra, minus 1 pp as an extra to Alter Form:Solid)]
b) Continuous as an extra for Alternate Form:Solid (increasing Alter Form cost per rank to 7 pp)
c) Impervious as an extra for Alternate Form:Solid (increasing Alter Form cost per rank to 8 pp)
and
d) Immunity at 1 pp per rank which, if I understand correctly, grants one immunity per rank of the base power (increasing Alter Form cost per rank to 9 pp)

I see that Protonik also has Immunity as an extra for his Super-Strength, but according to the updated archetypes, he only paid 1 power point for 10 immunities [Super Strength costs 4 pp, and he has Extra: Protection (1 pp per rank as extra), Super Senses (1 pp per rank as extra), and Immunity (whatever that is) for a total of 7 pp per rank of Super Strength.]  I really don't understand. 

I'm trying to make a telepath/telekinetic at PL8 for this game, but I keep coming up short compared to the other characters posted thus far.  My abilities aren't close to what the other characters are, and neither are my skills/feats.  My powers only cost like 4 and 5 pp per rank.

I'm not trying to nit pick or anything.  Just trying to figure all this out.  I want to make sure I understand the rules of the game so I don't short change myself character wise.


----------



## Set Harth

If you read the first Paragraph under Alternate Form the last sentance reads: 



> In any alternate form, you have the effects of one Immunity feat per power rank (p. 51)




I took that to mean one immunity per power rank was built into the pp cost of 5 for alternate form. For every rank of Alternate Form I can choose one Immunity.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

I see.  Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

hmm ok Tokiwong a new one for you and he is a little off the wall BUT I am sort of interested in him (this is mostly as Gargoyle and Paladin might be a little to similar and I don't want to step on toes) ... I am thinking about a mountain gorilla that has "gained intelligence" along with some powers (minor psychic powers with telepathy, mind scan). His name would of course be *Ape X*

NOW the other character I am thinking about would be similar to the Twist character written up in the M&M books. Hardly anyone ever plays those kinds of characters so that might be fun to give that type a try...


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Moved post to Rogues Gallery


----------



## Samnell

Any thoughts on my duration issue, Sen?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Any thoughts on my duration issue, Sen? *




Ya sort of ... and this is up to the GM if it is legal... my ideas was this...

Alternate Form (liquid) 5pp/level [_extras_: Continuous +1 PP/level, Extra Form: SemiSolid +1 PP/level; _flaws_: Permanent (liguid form) -1 PP/level, Duration: Concentration to use Extra Form: SemiSolid -1 PP/level]

Now I am not 100% this is legal but I think it gets you want you want and get you want you want... You would be Permanently stuck in the Liquid form, and then with a Concentration duration (i.e. you have to spend a Half-Action each round, may require a Concentration check, etc) in order to use your SemiSolid form.

Oh I wanted to add, there is a lot of debate over on the GR formus about extras and flaws cancelling each other out etc. I personally think that it is all good, but there are some that don't think so...


----------



## Samnell

> Alternate Form (liquid) 5pp/level [extras: Continuous +1 PP/level, Extra Form: SemiSolid +1 PP/level; flaws: Permanent (liguid form) -1 PP/level, Duration: Concentration to use Extra Form: SemiSolid -1 PP/level]




So If I'm understanding this right, I would have alternate form (water) with the permanent flaw. Thus he's always the human puddle. So far so good.

Then we have a continuous duration on Alternate Form for the water. So it's both permanent and continuous. I'm not sure I understand how this works.

Then we have the semisold form, which fits what I picture him being able to do with effort. I get that part, and this has a concentration duration. That's about what I described so all's well.

But how do the continuous and the permanent durations interact on the liquid form. Am I misunderstanding your notation?

It seems right to me in this case that some of the extras and flaws could cancel each other out. He gets things out of always being water, but he also pays a considerable price for that advantage in his trouble manipulating objects like a normal person would.

So breaking it down for the slow kids (namely me  )
Alternate Form (liquid) 5pp/level
Extra: continuous. 1pp/level
Power stunt: extra form (semisolid) 2 pp
Flaw: concentration to use semisolid -1pp/level
Flaw: permanent liquid form. -1pp/level

So that's 5 + 1 - 1 - 1 = 4 pp/level? With 2 on top for the stunt?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

You have to have continuous as the duration in order to take the permanent flaw. Oh yea and I did mess that Extra Form is a Stunt not an Extra, sorry about that, so yea it would be 4 pp/level with a +2 PP for the Stunt


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

*Traveller*

Concept: Teleporter
PL: 8

Real Name: James Miller
Age: 16
Sex: Male
DOB: July 16th, 1998
POB: Kalispell, Montana
Nationality: USA
Hair: dirty Blond
Eyes: light Brown
Height: 5' 1"
Weight: 131 lbs

Mr. and Mrs. Miller quickly found that their young son, James, was not a normal child. They constantly found him in the strangest places after he had vanished from where they had left him. Unable to deal with this, James's parents where forced to put him in foster care. The boy was bounced from foster home to foster home. Recently someone recognized that James's disappearances were not just some rebellious nature but the result of his Elite powers… he can travel great distances without passing though the intervening spaces - he is a teleporter. He has resided in the Elite special training school for a number of months, learning to control his abilities and learning how to defend himself.

*ABILITIES* (spent 21 PP)
Strength: 12 (+1)
Dexterity: 18 (+4)
Constitution: 14 (+2)
Intelligence: 14 (+2)
Wisdom: 13 (+1)
Charisma: 10

*SAVES*
Damage: +4
Fortitude: +4
Reflexes: +6
Will: +3

*BONUSES* (spent 20 PP)
Base Attack: +4
melee +5 (+1S punch), and ranged +8
Base Defense: +4
Defense: 14/18
Initiative: +4

*SPEED*: 30 ft Running (40 ft Teleport; 40,960 ft extended t-port; note can carry 400lb when teleporting)
*HERO POINTS*: 4

*SKILLS* (spent 14 PP)
Acrobatics 3/+7
Computers 1/+3
Concentration 1/+2
Drive 1/+5
Escape Artist 1/+5
Knowledge (super-powers) 1/+3
Listen 1/+4
Medicine 1/+2
Pilot 1/+5
Sense Motives 2/+3
Spot 1/+4

*FEATS* (spent 14 PP)
Dodge
Improved Grapple
Instant Stand
Move-By Attack
Rapid Strike
Surprise Strike (+4)
Talented (+2 to Listen & Spot)

*POWERS* (total spent 51 PP)
Amazing Saves (damage) +2 [_extra_: Fortitude, Reflex, Will; _source_: Mutation; _cost_: 4pp/level; _total cost_: 8 PP] 
Teleportation +8 [_stunt_: Extended Teleport, Turnabout, Fusillade; _extra_: Blink, Disorient; _source_: Mutation; _cost_: 4pp/level; _total cost_: 38 PP]
*Equipment*: Armored uniform (protection) +4 [_cost_: 4pp], Communicator ear-plug [Radio Hearing; _flaw_: Device; _cost_: 1pp]

*Weaknesses*
none


----------



## Samnell

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *You have to have continuous as the duration in order to take the permanent flaw. Oh yea and I did mess that Extra Form is a Stunt not an Extra, sorry about that, so yea it would be 4 pp/level with a +2 PP for the Stunt *




Ok, I think I understand now. I'll run the numbers and see if I like my speedster or this guy more, unless Tokiwong doesn't like your solution.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain

Tokiwong, I'm gonna bow out before I'm even accepted into the game.   Between a two week vacation coming up in a couple of weeks and the other game commitments that I have here, I proabably shouldn't jump into another game.  You seem to have some good players and characters, so good luck with the game!

Toric


----------



## Samnell

Isn't this the weirdest thing? When I did up my speedster I had to scrape for points to get everything right for him. Now I'm doing up the water guy and he has his form and an energy blast tacked on and I've got like 80 points left and nothing to do with them.  

Maybe I could redo him more simply, with some kind of device to give him a nearly normal body. It would take away the requirement for concentration to be solid, but he could still go into puddle form if he opted to by deactivating the device.

I hate to disregard all the work you've done, Sen, but it might make for a more elegant solution and give me something to do with all these spare points. It's also slightly more in fitting with the usual comic scenario. I think I'll take a look at how that plays out.

Edit: looks like that's going to take me too far in the other direction, since I have to buy up Alternate Form (liquid) and Alternate Form (semisolid) separately. Even with the device flaw, I'm topping out before I spend a point on abilities, saves, BAB, or anything else but powers. 5pp/level for a standard permanent Liquid form. 5pp/level for a semisold, -1pp/level for a device flaw for 4pp/level, both bought up to eight levels ...

Oh wait, this might work. (Nevermind me, I started thinking aloud while I play with my spreadsheet.  ) I think I have this worked out. Guess I'll post both and see if I have any rules mistakes.


----------



## Samnell

*My Speedster*

Mark McNamara
Description:
Sex: Male
Age: 16
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 100 lbs.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Brown
Costume: as yet undecided
Identity: Public

Abilities:
STR: 10 (+0)
DEX: 20 (+5)
CON: 10 (+0)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 10 (+0)
CHR: 20 (+5)
(Total ability pp = 22)

Saves:
Damage +5
Fort +0
Reflex +13
Will +0
(Total save pp = 0)

Attacks:
Base +4 (12 pp)
Melee +9
Ranged +9

Defense:
Base +3 (6 pp)
Defense 18 (vs multiple foes, 19 vs. single) 26/27 with superspeed
Flat Footed 3
Initiative +13

Hero Points: 4
Speed: 70 (sprint 17,920 ~3.39 miles, 2036 mph, completes routine tasks in 1/256 of normal time)

Skills:
Swim +5
(Total pp spent in skill 4)

Feats:
Attack Finesse
Dodge
Evasion
Heroic Surge
Move-By Attack
Rapid Strike
(Total pp spent in feats 12)

Super Powers: [source: mutation or equivalent]
Super Charisma +4 [cost: 2pp/level]
Super-Speed +8 [cost: 7pp/level]
*Immunity (heat)
*Mach One Punch
*Wall Run
*Water Run

(Total pp spent: 127)
(Banked pp: 7)
(Overall total pp: 134)

Background: On orphan before he was a year old with no living relations, Mark McNamara was placed in the custody of an order of nuns who run an orphanage in Southern California. He ran away at age ten for reasons lost with the brain cells to whatever drugs he could get his hands on at the time. Living on the fringes of society for years, he recently developed superhuman speed while fleeing a drug deal gone bad; a fact he discovered when he found himself suddenly miles from the confrontation in a few seconds. As an added bonus, his previously poor interpersonal skills (part of the reason the deal went bad in the first place) reached heightened levels as well.

Mark's highly public display of his powers drew attention and eventually landed him in a drug rehab program where he was encouraged to take up sports to help deal with the cravings. He settled on swimming and chose to cooperate with hopes of taking up acting and getting rich. Considering his elite abilities, he was transferred to the UN's special facility for young elites in the Sahara for remedial education and instruction on the use of his powers...but not before he managed to shred several sets of clothing and ruin a dozen pieces of furniture trying to sit down and get dressed at 1800 miles per hour, which he still hasn't quite mastered.

EDIT: added BG, fixed error in miles per hour speed.

EDIT: added banked pp.

EDIT: Added heroic surge, banked remainder of PP.

EDIT: Updated to reflect points spent since creation in Points Spent listing.

EDIT: Updated to add banked pp and Immunity (heat)

EDIT: Added the long missing superspeed bonus to my defense.

EDIT: Added overall total PP listing. Spend 3 pp to increase BAB to +4


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm kicking a few ideas in my head, and I should be able to post a character on Monday or Tuesday. I'm sorry for the delay, but I'm currently delayed for the weekend. Currently, I'm thinking a sorcerer, a martial artist, or a character with gravity powers, but these are rough outlines.


----------



## Samnell

*The Water Guy, version 2.0*

Edit: Decided on the speedster, so no longer relevant. Removed to avoid confusion.


----------



## Thain

*Sex change!*

Okay, slight change... Consider Carter Cromwell to be the Earth-2 version of Arcarius.  Heck, we could add a Morison style plot twist and make them twins! In our universe Olivia was born, on Earth-2 it was Carter who lived to become the Marvelous Marksman! The Angel of Arrows! England's Own, Arcarius!

*Arcarius II*

Name: Olivia Cromwell
Full Name: Mary Elizibeth Oliver Cromwell
Code Name: Arcarius (from Late Latin arcarius, archer)
Age: 18
Sex: Feale
DOB: April 25th of May 1995 A.D.
POB: Huntingdonshire, England
Ethnicity: Anglo-Saxon
Nationality: English
Hair: Dark Brown
Eyes: Light Green
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 180 lbs.
Family: Charles Cromwell (father, 52) Janet Cromwell (mother, 48) Emma Cromwell (sister, 17) Blake Cromwell (brother, 15) Winston Cromwell (brother, 8) Lord Hugh Cromwell, Earl of Huntingtonshire (paternal grandfather, 73) Montgomery Price (maternal grandfather, 68)
Hobbies: Archery and Target Shooting, Hunting, Horseback Riding
Dislikes: Computers, American-style Football, Fantastic literature
Fav. Food: Beer
Least Favorite: American Beer 
Fav. Subject: Biology
Least Favorite: Mathematics or Computers 

Olivia Cromwell comes from a well-to-do family of rather low placed aristocrats (her grandfather holds a nonheriditary peerage) that operates a successful company that produces hunting equipment, like bows, arrows and other accessories. Olivia was an avid hunter and a gifted amateur in the world of competitive archery. There were even hopes of her competing at the Olympic level. She was ten years old the night comet passed over head, and her powers have been blossoming slowly ever sense then... culminating in her gaining telescopic vision, preternatural dexterity and most bizarrely the ability too see through almost all inorganic matter! Olivia now serves as spokesmodel to her families line of Arcarius Archery© products, and has enrolled at the UN's Gifted Youth Institute seeking help refining and controlling her "x-ray" vision which she finds very difficult to control... keeping it "shut off" for any length of time causes massive headaches, and worse still it ruins her aim!

QUOTE: “Ne’er you mind the distance, pet! I can make this shot.”

COSTUME: To be redesigned, slightly.


----------



## Thain

Samnell: I like the speedster; the water guy is a very cool high-concept character, but would be a real bear to play, especially by post. (CHA 20! Don't see the conection to superspeed, but hey if you always move fast...  )

Sen: Teleporters are always fun and nice to have around. You also seem to be the only one of us that remembered or had the points to spend on a commlink or body armour! I for one know where my first XP will go... then I'll blow it all on Gadgets.

Aust: Nice teep, but IMHO you might consider backign off on tk or maybejust cutting some extras and taking more skills. YMMV of course.

Set: Gotta just give a big 'wow' on Paladin. Is it just me or our we completly setting ourselves up as 'allied polar opposites'? All-American Boy / Olde English Girl; Middle Class / Upper Class; Melee brawler / Ranged sharpshooter; Football Hero Athlete / Football Snob Athlete; Team leader / Self-reliant...  Batman and Supes got nothing on us!

Toki: Loving this and it hasn't started yet! Aberrant was always such a cool setting, although White-Wolf made to mood so dark. Thanks for brething a little Silver Age (Okay, maybe Bronze) into it for us.

Halle: And you thought you took flak for a long 'thank you' speech!


----------



## Samnell

> Samnell: I like the speedster; the water guy is a very cool high-concept character, but would be a real bear to play, especially by post. (CHA 20! Don't see the conection to superspeed, but hey if you always move fast... )




That's how I'm leaning. The charisma on the speedster is a secondary thing that's supposed to both give him a goal (hey, he can be an actor!)  and a problem (trying to clean up his act, but it's soooo easy to just talk his way out of trouble).

I'm going to do up the background for the speedster tonight and see if I'm still liking him as much as I am now.


----------



## Tokiwong

Looking good guys, I will be starting the main game thread on Monday, and I will be going over the characters on Sunday, have fun, time to go run my first live game of M&M, in the same universe today


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Kewl ideas all... don't worry about the "hard" work there Samnell, I thought that stuff up in 10 minutes or so


----------



## Hammerhead

*The Comet*

Ryan Praloski

Abilities: [26 points]
Strength 18 +4
Dexterity 18 +4
Constitution 16 +3
Intelligence 10 +0
Wisdom 16 +3
Charisma 10 +0

Damage +5 (+3 Constitution, +2 Feat)
Fortitude +5 (+3 Constitution, +2 Feat)
Reflex +6 (+4 Dexterity, +2 Feat)
Will +5 (+3 Wisdom, +2 Feat)

Defense 18 (+4 Base, +4 Dexterity) [8 points]

Initiative +8 (+4 Dexterity, +4 Feat)

Hero Points: 4

Base Attack +6 [18 points]
Melee +10 (+6 Base, +3 Strength)
Ranged +10 (+6 Base, +4 Dexterity)

Skills: Diplomacy +2, Listen +5, Spot +5 [2 points]

Feats: [14 points] Toughness, Great Fortitude, Lightning Reflexes, Iron Will, Improved Initiative, Talented: Spot and Listen, Heroic Surge

Cosmic Power +8 [76 points]
-Cosmic Energy Blast +8 
-Cosmic Force Field (Extra: Energy Field) +8
-Flight 40'
-Immunity: Aging, Critical Hits, Disease, Exhaustion, Poison, Pressure, Starvation, Suffocation
-Extra: Cosmic Boost +8, affects, Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution

-Flaw: Missing Element: Cosmic Senses, Transmutation
-Power Stunts: Dual Damage, Healing

Weakness: Disturbing [+10 points]
3 points remaining

Ryan Praloski was an ordinary high school senior. His grades were average, and good enough for Ryan to keep his position as a second-string cornerback on the football team. Although he had many friends, none were particularily close, only the kind you went to parties or movies with. His parents, ordinary, boring accountants, payed little attention to their mediocre son, instead lavishing their time on Ryan's younger sister,  a child prodigy who excelled at math, and could perform complex calculus operations at eleven. He was completely average in all regards, and had little plans for his future except to enter state college, major undeclared. Until his transformation.

Ryan found himself struggling with his precalculus exam. He had a D- entering the test, and found he knew nothing. He would fail his first class, and would have to be held back, or attend summer school. His parents would explode.

Something exploded, with certainty. His desk was blasted apart by cosmic energy, and the dreaded test was destroyed. Afraid of his newfound powers, Ryan fled the room and sprinted out of the room with unreached speed. Looking down as he ran, Ryan realized his feet weren't even touching the ground; he was flying. He did not return home for several days, hiding in the parks, not using his powers again. However, he was stared or shunned by any that saw him, for he was surrounded by a field of energy that destroyed anything nearby. 

Then, the Facility approached Ryan, offering him a chance to control his powers. Ryan accepted, of course, unsure of his future. He chose his codename as the unoriginal "Comet," reflecting both the source and the effects of his powers.

He found he could control his energy field, and learned he could project blasts of cosmic power, as well as create fields of force and strengthen himself. He also learned of his various immunities, that he never needed sleep or air to breathe. However, his mundane, brown hair and brown eyes appearance, was ruined. He now glowed with purple cosmic energy, and his eyes also glowed. 

Ryan is unsure of his powers and himself; he had never thought of himself as special or talented in anyway, not did he feel he could ever do anything with himself. He's unused to being an "Elite," and not sure if he wants to.


----------



## Tokiwong

Good characters all so far, I like it, a post either later tonight to get started or tommorow during the day, by the way started a storyhour for my live game started in the same universe... fun stuff... check it out HERE!!!!


----------



## Tokiwong

Paladin, Brainwave, Traveller, Mark Mcnara, Arcarius II, and Comet, the stage is set.  I will be posting the first message later this evening, now that I have a stout roster.


----------



## Tokiwong

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *hmm ok Tokiwong a new one for you and he is a little off the wall BUT I am sort of interested in him (this is mostly as Gargoyle and Paladin might be a little to similar and I don't want to step on toes) ... I am thinking about a mountain gorilla that has "gained intelligence" along with some powers (minor psychic powers with telepathy, mind scan). His name would of course be Ape X
> 
> NOW the other character I am thinking about would be similar to the Twist character written up in the M&M books. Hardly anyone ever plays those kinds of characters so that might be fun to give that type a try... *




I would like to keep all the characters human myself... interesting character though


----------



## Tokiwong

*Mudaba Adin Gifted Elite Institute*

The first gifted institute for young elites is a genteel place of learning.  Run by Doctor Bashar Hudabo, the institute has been open to the public for about a year now, and the results have been impressive.  Impressive enough to warrant construction of similar facilities across the globe, Dr. Hudabo is proud of the accomplishments of the institute.  He is not alone though, the staff is well trained, and equipped to deal with young elites, and since several of the staff are elites themselves they are capable of seeing what the young elites are going through.

The HQ Benefits of the Institute

*·	The Black Room:* This combat simulator can simulate up to PL 11 attacks, and is usually used by the more experienced students who have mastered their training.
*·	Communications:* The institute has virtual-web access, and high-speed communications in nearly every room.  This system is linked to the Internal Computer system, SARAH.
*·	Computer:* The internal neural net, SARAH runs the whole of the complex, a gifted AI with a pleasant personality, she sees to it, that her occupants are comfortable and safe
*·	Fire Prevention System:* Standard fire-suppression system
*·	Garage:* This is where the institutes round vehicles are maintained, and serviced.
*·	Gym:* The physical recreation center is Olympic size, and is full service.  This structure is always open, unlike the Black Room, which must be cleared through the staff, before use.
*·	Hangar: *Several aerodynes, built by Valentino Aerospace designs are stored here.  They serve as quick travel to locations throughout the region, and for any ‘field trips’ the students may take.
*·	Infirmary:* The infirmary is world-class, and run by the young doctor, Hazel Mctaggert.  She is very motherly, and doubles as a psychologist for the facility.
*·	Library:* This library is well stocked and, consists of printed works, and a massive computer database, several terabytes in size.  This structure is also open 24 hours a day.
*·	Living Space & Staff:* This school can comfortably house up to 100 students at any one time, and has a staff of 15 full-time instructors.  Currently the student roster is only 14 students; well below the maximum, though expected since the number of students is relatively rare.

The Staff

*Doctor Bashar Hudabo (PL 11):* The dean of the school, Doctor Hudabo is a brilliant man, with a calm nature.  His super-intelligence and ability to feel what others are thinking have made him an excellent choice to run the school.  He takes his role seriously, and tries to involve himself personally in what goes on around the institute.  He is of Ethiopian descent and a native of the area.  He is quite impressed with the effort that has been put into terraforming the land of the Sahara and his native country.

*Doctor Hazel Mctaggert (PL 3):* The medical doctor of the facility, she is a well-trained baseline doctor specializing in elite physiology.  She is a young attractive woman of Irish ancestry, and still has some of the accent, much to her chagrin.  She is in charge of doing routine physicals for the students, and also working as a psyche evaluator.

*David Kincaid (PL 9):* David is an elite with the great physical ability; he is in charge of security, and also doubles as the physical education instructor.  He is of mixed descent, though his features suggest he has Egyptian blood in his family.  He takes his job very seriously and makes sure that the students’ stay in line, he is well aware that they possess powers that many have yet to control, fully.

*Kim Ju Min (PL 10):* Ju Min works as the lead instructor in helping the younger students master their powers.  She is a prankster, and is the cool teacher, course being only 20 years of age; she is the youngest member of the staff.  She likes for the students to be relaxed when they are learning from her, and just wants to be one of them.

Students

*Shao-Lin (PL 7):* The silent monk, is only about 15 years of age, but already shows great natural ability.  His physical dexterity is well-beyond normal, and he maintains a calm composure at all times.  He is silent, and speaks very little, a young Chinese boy, he goes by the name of simply Shao-Lin, and does not answer to anything else.  He has a strange knack to know what is to happen before it comes to pass.

*Kiyana Vladimov (PL 7):* At home in the water Kiyana is a vibrant seventeen-year-old flirt.  She can survive indefinitely in or out of water, and can swim far faster then most marine life.  She enjoys the water, and is often found at the pool swimming, staying underwater for hours at a time, reveling in her power.  Perhaps in another time, she would have been an Olympic swimmer, but in this life, she is an elite.

*Jimmy Li (PL 8):* A second year student, Jimmy is a resident bully, and because of his great strength, and virtual invulnerability to damage, he feels himself the superior of most students at the school.  He likes to test first year students, by playing pranks on them, and seeing just how much they can take before they break.  He is crude, and rude, and a simple jerk.

*Tommy (PL 8):* Tommy is a recent transfer from the Barcelona school, and well on his way to retiring at the ripe old age of 14.  holding several lucrative patents on neural net computer systems, Tommy is independently wealthy.  His designs were incorporated in the design of SARAH.  He is a helpful youth, and has a uniform of the JEB sized just for him, given to him, when he helped out the team back in Barcelona.  Tommy is also known as Ghost by many hackers, worldwide.


----------



## Tokiwong

Game thread is open here.


----------



## Thain

For thoose curious as to what Oliva -or rather Arcarius- looks like, I've stolen an image:







Although, I'd rather the boots be more utilitarian / combat boots, the pic is by Alex Ross, and you don't get to question his artistic talents when, like me, you can barely sketch a stick figure.


----------



## Tokiwong

Thain said:
			
		

> *For thoose curious as to what Oliva -or rather Arcarius- looks like, I've stolen an image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I'd rather the boots be more utilitarian / combat boots, the pic is by Alex Ross, and you don't get to question his artistic talents when, like me, you can barely sketch a stick figure. *




Alex Ross, you got taste my friend... the man is awesome, Kingdom Come, very nice piece of work, and the picture is great


----------



## Thain

Totally, completly off-topic... But Sen, do you realize your sig reads: "With the Force as my _guild_ I can not fail!"

Is that supossed to be guide? Or are you a part of the most unique labour union ever- and if so, how do I join?


----------



## Tokiwong

Thain said:
			
		

> *Totally, completly off-topic... But Sen, do you realize your sig reads: "With the Force as my guild I can not fail!"
> 
> Is that supossed to be guide? Or are you a part of the most unique labour union ever- and if so, how do I join? *




I realized that too


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

DHO I hate spell checks


----------



## Thain

At least sig changes are retroactive! Oh, and just to be an ass... I belive it is spelt "D'oh!"


Granted, I couldn't spell if my 2d20's depended on it (if you catch my meaning...)


----------



## Thain

Before anyone accusses me of playign Oliva as a sterotypical "sex-pot," "bitch," or "tease" let me just explain her incessant teasing of James and Billy should be seen as just freindly teasing.

She may act very overconfidant and independent, but like my upper-class Englishmen she's a very family focused individual. James reminds her of her younger brother, Blake, who she rarly gets to spend time with (both going to different boarding schools most of the year).

She teases Billy for two reasons: first, its her duty as a patriot to give all Americans a hard time; and two, he is one of the oldest students in the class (alogn with herself) and her natural urge to compete has kicked in.

As for everyone else, she dislikes Jimmy Li (who doesn't), is envious of Tommy, hasn't every really spoken to anyone besides Kiyanna (who she more than likely will flirt with at every opportunity1)



(1) Yes, Oliva is bi, get over it... For ease of roleplaying, I play all my characters with the same tastes as me.  Besides, I've always had a weakness for swimmers!


----------



## Tokiwong

sounds good to me, you don't like Jimmy Li... he is soooo nice


----------



## Samnell

Thain said:
			
		

> Besides, I've always had a weakness for swimmers! [/B]




That makes two of us, Thain.


----------



## Tokiwong

Just to let you know the tone of the game will be overall serious in the vein of Gen 13, or Generation X or whatever, though there may be a wild element or two... though I can't say what...


----------



## Samnell

Hmmm.... Could "something wild" is a cabal of basketball playing ninja bunnies that hold sudden death steel cage two-on-two matches every night where the losers are beheaded?


----------



## Thain

No, no! "Something wild" is the eventual mega-crossover event with Toric's San Angelo game! I'm telling you, its going to happen!

*Disclaimer:* The opinions of Thain are also those of a grown man who still belives that a _Martian Manhunter_ comic would make a good monthly, that _Tremors: the Series_ might actually be a good show, and who still has a framed poster of Barbara Gordon/Batgirl on his bedroom wall. The man is clearly a nutter, and you should not listen to him.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

hehehe... sounds like it is about to get... "wild" very soon 

No prob with Oliva, James is pretty oblivious to must jests against him when he is thinking about food


----------



## Tokiwong

Lets just say some locals are going to ask you to say hello to their little friends  or something like that


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Lets just say some locals are going to ask you to say hello to their little friends  or something like that  *




I knew it, ninja basketball bunnies.


----------



## Samnell

> The man continues to speak, fluent French,




Je parle un peu de francais. Mais Mark, il ne le parle pas. Pauvre PCs.


----------



## Thain

As any good and true daughter of England, Oliva will instantly shift her Reaction to *"Hostile and Aloof"* at the sound of the dispicable French language.

*"For King and Country!"* shouts Oliva as she draws her bow, leaping into the fray, *"For God! For England! And for making us watch Gerad DePardue movies!"*


----------



## Tokiwong

update later tonight, now it is time to get ready for my live M&M game... the Justice Elite: Beta head to Hong Kong... yippee


----------



## Tokiwong

combat post update later on today


----------



## Thain

*Micro Heros!*

Okay, as I've said, I can't draw to save my soul... but, I can hack someone elses art! _Micro Heros_ are cutsey little SD versions of superheros that can be found throughout the `net, this is my take on our team.

Micro Generation Legacy! 

(No) Apologies to thoose of you who hate your costumes.


----------



## Tokiwong

Those are cool, I like that, I like it alot


----------



## Set Harth

Neato, Tho my costume is a bit off  I was thinking white leotard with blue V down the chest a blue belt and a white Templar style cross outlined in blue on the chest. And a blue mask that left his blond hair free on top and cutout around his mouth. like Super-Soldier 

Got DM question. If Billy were to try and pick up one trooper and throw him at the other two how would you resolve that?


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Neato, Tho my costume is a bit off  I was thinking white leotard with blue V down the chest a blue belt and a white Templar style cross outlined in blue on the chest. And a blue mask that left his blond hair free on top and cutout around his mouth. like Super-Soldier
> 
> Got DM question. If Billy were to try and pick up one trooper and throw him at the other two how would you resolve that? *




it would be a grapple this round, and then a throw next round... unless you use Heroic Surge  if you have that, which I think you don't


----------



## Samnell

*Re: Micro Heros!*



			
				Thain said:
			
		

> (No) Apologies to thoose of you who hate your costumes.




Nevermind the costumes (since I haven't settled on one anyway) but it looks like we've all been cloned from one another and tell each other apart through our differing dye jobs, Olivia being the obvious exception.  

Now if only they had an androgynous body type. I kind of see Mark a bit that way. Sort of slinky too.


----------



## Thain

One can only do so much in MSPaint...


----------



## Victim

I'd like to compliment you guys on your ability to shoot first and ask questions later.


----------



## Elrick

Damn double accounts


----------



## Aust Meliamne

*Re: Micro Heros!*



			
				Thain said:
			
		

> *Okay, as I've said, I can't draw to save my soul... but, I can hack someone elses art! Micro Heros are cutsey little SD versions of superheros that can be found throughout the `net, this is my take on our team.
> 
> Micro Generation Legacy!
> 
> (No) Apologies to thoose of you who hate your costumes. *



What is this Micro Hero?


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:
			
		

> *I'd like to compliment you guys on your ability to shoot first and ask questions later. *




Why thank you.

Those pictures are actually pretty neat.


----------



## Set Harth

Agreed, The costume for Paladin is growing on me.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> *I'd like to compliment you guys on your ability to shoot first and ask questions later. *




Exceptional, aren't we?


----------



## Set Harth

Billy after joining Justice Elite and taking the codename Paladin.
*Built using heromachine.


----------



## Tokiwong

that looks great Set Harth, I like it


----------



## Set Harth

Toki

As per the discussion here Growth and Alternate Form 

I'd like to modify Billy adding the Flaw:steel form only. Thus saving me 6 power points to add the following: Power Attack, and 4 ranks in Medicine.


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Toki
> 
> As per the discussion here Growth and Alternate Form
> 
> I'd like to modify Billy adding the Flaw:steel form only. Thus saving me 6 power points to add the following: Power Attack, and 4 ranks in Medicine. *




alright, sounds good


----------



## Tokiwong

The first little battle done, not too bad guys, those hardsuits were tough... I know..but in the end, you all triumphed, how you guys hanging?  Having fun, I know Thain is...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

I'm having a good time... I think Traveller is great 
So are the other characters... and I like the world... oh and young women in school uniforms OOPS did I say that out loud?!


----------



## Aust

I've had fun so far.
Recovering from a total hard drive crash at the moment.  I plan to catch up this weekend.


----------



## Tokiwong

Aust said:
			
		

> *I've had fun so far.
> Recovering from a total hard drive crash at the moment.  I plan to catch up this weekend. *




Sorry to hear that...

On other news, I am using the Massive Damage rules on page 128, and most superhuman attacks do lethal by default, and for stuff like Super-Strength you have to buy the power stunt to do Stun damage, since your trength is incredible


----------



## Thain

Just out of curiousity... What was the Armor bonus of thoose hardsuits? Every arrow I fired either missed the mark, or bounced completly off.

Not exactly stellar for the newest Junior Member of the Ollie Queen Fan-Club and Millennium Cult.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Terrorist Hardsuit Troopers*
*Stats:* PL 7; STR 14, DEX 16, CON 12, INT 12, WIS 12, CHA 10; Base Attack +3; Base Defense +3; Skills- Computers (2) +3, Listen (1) +7, Profession Soldier (4) +5, Search (3) +9, Spot (3) +9; Feats- Dodge, Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot; Equipment- Hardsuit, Armor +7 (Extras- Amazing Save Reflex +5 (Extra Fort, 1pp); Immunity (Poison, Pressure, Disease, Suffocation, 1pp); Leaping +5 (Stunt- Super-Leaping), 5pp; Microscopic Vision +4, 1pp; Sensory Protection +6, 1 pp; Running +6, 1pp; Super Senses +5, 1pp; Super-Strength +4, 3pp; Telescopic Sight +3 (Extra- Hearing, 2pp); Weapon, Assault Rail-Gun +7 (Extra- Multifire, 2pp), Weapon, Vibro-Blade +3, 1 pp; Init +7; Attack +5 melee (+6 Lethal punch, +9 Lethal Vibro-Blade), +6/+7 ranged (+7 Lethal); Defense 17, Flat-Footed Defense 13; Damage Save +1; Fort +6, Ref +8, Will +1; Move 60

_I will point out that these are special forces, used by the United Nations normally, most other militaries use derivatives but are not as strong... poutside of Adaba Adid... whose military genius and acumen have allowed him to stall allied forces for so long..._


----------



## Tokiwong

*Kim Jun Min*

*Kim Jun Min
Real Name:* Kim Jun Min
*Occupation:* Instructor at a Gifted Elite Institute

*Combat Abilities (24 points)*
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Base Defense Bonus: +6
Initiative: +7
Melee Attack: +4 punch (+0S)
Ranged Attack: +9 mental (+10S)
Defense: 19
Flat-Footed Defense: 16
Damage Save: +2
Reflex Save: +3
Fortitude Save: +1
Will Save: +5
Move: 30/50 Flight

*Abilities (26 points)*
Strength 10/+0
Dexterity 16/+3
Constitution 12/+1
Intelligence 14/+2
Wisdom 20/+5
Charisma 14/+2

*Skills (12 Points)*
Computers (2) +4
Diplomacy (1) +3
Drive (1) +4
Knowledge: Powers (3) +5
Profession: Instructor (2) +7
Sense Motive (4) +9

*Feats & Super Feats (8 points)*
Assessment
Improved Initiative
Indomitable Will
Psychic Awareness

*Powers (80 points)
Psychic Assault:* Mental Blast +10, Extras- Area, Flight, Selective, Stun; Flaws- Obvious (Glowing Corona); 4pp; Total- 60 points; Source- Mutation
*Psychic Shield:* Force Field +10, Extras- Mental Shield; 2pp; Total- 20 points; Source- Mutation









_Credit given to female pop-star, Park Ji Yoon..._


----------



## Tokiwong

*Editor's Notes*

*Notes from the Editor on Issue #1*

Well with Issue One nearing a close, it looks like we are set to have a pretty exciting run, the characters seem likeable, with lots fo room to grow, and an introduction of some _villains_, kudos all around, and without further ado, the goodies.

Each character recieves 2 points for the first issue, good job all around, keep it up.  The First issue is not over just quite yet, some few loose ends to tie up, but expect the second issue to pick up with the start of classes... fun times for everyone, and well expect more characters to be introduced...

*Any questions for the Editor, now is the time...*


----------



## Thain

> Any questions for the Editor, now is the time...



(Happens in every comic letter column...)

1. Is Paragon _gay_?
2. Will we ever see a _Adaba Adid Goon Squad_ limited series?
3. Who was that mystery frenchman?

Well, until Billy manifests the abilty to turn into a 6'6" tower of muscled organic drywall, make mine Mar- er, well... Toki!

-Thain (_via e-mail_)


----------



## Samnell

Toki, do we bank points to put them towards going up a PL, or does it count towards that even if we spend it?


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Toki, do we bank points to put them towards going up a PL, or does it count towards that even if we spend it? *




it counts towards that even if you spend it... so you can save, or spend now


----------



## Tokiwong

Thain said:
			
		

> *
> (Happens in every comic letter column...)
> 
> 1. Is Paragon gay?
> 2. Will we ever see a Adaba Adid Goon Squad limited series?
> 3. Who was that mystery frenchman?
> 
> Well, until Billy manifests the abilty to turn into a 6'6" tower of muscled organic drywall, make mine Mar- er, well... Toki!
> 
> -Thain (via e-mail) *




*Editor replies in Column...*

Well true Beleiver, to answer your questions in kind...

*1.* Paragon is a happy fellow yes, and he likes his work, though if you mean in the more _modern_ sense, I can't comment at this time, but I will pass on the question to Paragon.

*2.* Funny you should ask, we have kicked around the idea of perhaps releasing an *Adaba Adid* limited series, perhaps featuring his origins, but the PR boys think it might glorify villainy, but you best keep your eyes peeled, true believer.

*3.* Well to be more precise, who was that  mystery _Congo Protectorate_ gentleman...  and to answer that question, just stay tuned to the next issue...

*The Editor-in-Chief
Evil Toki Comics*


----------



## Tokiwong

Just let me know in this thread if you plan to update your character, edit your character and then let me know, so I can add it to my crib sheet, of which i am trying to keep track of stuff 

Organization... bleh


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

I think Traveller is going to save his points for now. When I get 4 PP I might raise all my Amazing Saves. Not sure yet, I will have to think about it...

Oh man you post fast


----------



## Tokiwong

Just like to keep things moving


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hi, was just browsing the thread, everything looks nice 

Not sure how much help this is, but this website has a hero creation machine that they used in another PBP game featuring Four Colors to Fantasy I believe:

http://www.ugo.com/channels/freestyle/heroMachine/


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Hi, was just browsing the thread, everything looks nice
> 
> Not sure how much help this is, but this website has a hero creation machine that they used in another PBP game featuring Four Colors to Fantasy I believe:
> 
> http://www.ugo.com/channels/freestyle/heroMachine/ *




thanks sollir I a sure this will be helpful for the players, i am a budding artist so I am working up sketches for the game.. now to get my scanner working


----------



## Tokiwong

Issue #2 will start sometime this week, with a new addition of another character, played by Kain the Seeker, a jack of all trades master of none amnesiac, blah blah blah... anyways, i will let him intro his player but to give you all a heads up it will be about 3-4 days later, *downtime* if you improve anything... pick up with the first day of classes...


----------



## Samnell

I just banked the pp since I can't decide what to do with them, Toki. I put it on my sheet.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Name: ‘Cassandra Prophet’ aka Oracle
Race: Eurasian	Nationality: American Citizen (assumed) Sex: Female
Age: 15 (possibly) Date of Birth: Unknown
Height: 5’ 8” Weight: 135	Hair: Blonde Eyes: Hazel

Str:    15
Dex:  17
Con:  14
Int:    13	
Wis:  13
Chr:  10

Base Attack: +5	Melee: +8 Ranged: +8
Melee Damage: +2
Initiative: +7/13
Saves: (Damage: +2/4 w Evasion +11, Fortitude: +2/4, Reflex: +3/12, Will: +1/3)
Defense: +5/14		Speed: 30
Hero Points: 4

Skills: Acrobatics: +5/14, Balance: +5/16, Climb: +5, Hide: +5/14, Listen: +2/3, Move Silent: +5/14, Search: +2/3, Spot: +2/3

Feats: Attack Finesse, Attack Focus (Unarmed), Dodge, Evasion, Improved Initiative, Instant Stand, Move by Attack, Rapid Healing, Throwing Mastery

Powers: Amazing Save (All 4,  +3 pp, Level 2: 8 pp), Leaping (Level 3/4*), Regeneration (Level 1: 2 pp), Strike (Dual Damage, +1 pp, Level: 4: 12 pp), Super Dexterity (Level 6: 24 pp), Super Strength 1: +1 (Leaping), 5 pp)
Weaknesses: Amnesia, Naïve

*Bonus from Super Strength


----------



## Thain

"Super Dexterous Archer Chick" meet "Super Dexterous Knife Chick."

 This ought to get fun, fast...


----------



## Tokiwong

welcome to the game Kain


----------



## Tokiwong

*Issue #2 is a go*

Issue #2 just hit the stands... you can finish any loose ends in Issue #1, and the scoot on over to Issue #2, but please by all means finish up the loose threads... and then once they are all done, we can consider that thread closed... 

Where is that thread?  Right HERE!!!


----------



## Thain

Okay, so who cares if none of you liked them the fisrt time `round!  I've added some more pics to my growing little gallery of Micro Heros.

Including a better version of Oliva (new boots!), my first take on Orcale (to be mocked, just like everyone else mocked theirs!) and just for fun, school uniforms and my take on Adaba!


----------



## Thain

And, least I forget, a heaping help of character from some other MnM games here on ENWorld...


----------



## Tokiwong

Great little pics, they have character and I like the one with Apollo, they look cool


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Thain said:
			
		

> *Okay, so who cares if none of you liked them the fisrt time `round!  I've added some more pics to my growing little gallery of Micro Heros.
> 
> Including a better version of Oliva (new boots!), my first take on Orcale (to be mocked, just like everyone else mocked theirs!) and just for fun, school uniforms and my take on Adaba! *




Well it is quite nice save the fact that Oracle is a blonde


----------



## KaintheSeeker

FYI  Thain feel free to do the whole rivalry thing with Cassandra.. though she'd be clueless about it. LOL


----------



## Tokiwong

Sheesh, you can't even have some friendly school-like camraderie 

Hopefully everyone is having fun...


----------



## Samnell

> Sheesh, you can't even have some friendly school-like camraderie




I was trying, but Jimmy didn't rise to the bait. Of course now Mark might go along with sneaking out to see the dinosaurs anyway...


----------



## Hammerhead

We don't want anything to do with Jimmy, really. Why bother trying to make camaraderie. But maybe we should check out that place, just for fun...


----------



## Samnell

Mark wants to check it out, just not for Jimmy.


----------



## Tokiwong

Not sure if you guys enjoy it, but I tend to do interludes and stuff to flesh out the backstory, as you have noticed, hopefully it brings out the whole comic book style of the game even more... since there are alot of factors happening all over...


----------



## Hammerhead

I think they're cool. Keep them coming.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *I think they're cool. Keep them coming. *




Thanks, just making sure


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *I think they're cool. Keep them coming. *




Me too.


----------



## Thain

Love the interludes... will (agian) fix the GL pics soon... and, well, the "rivalary" will Cassandra is really just an extension of Olivia wanting to be the best at anything.

She's of a constent "pissing contest" mindset, if you follow... they type that would enter into just about any contest if she thought she could win it- just to say she won it.

But she's a nice girl at heart, really...


----------



## Tokiwong

Thanks again Thain, the pictures are really cool, I like them


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Thain said:
			
		

> *Love the interludes... will (agian) fix the GL pics soon... and, well, the "rivalary" will Cassandra is really just an extension of Olivia wanting to be the best at anything.
> 
> She's of a constent "pissing contest" mindset, if you follow... they type that would enter into just about any contest if she thought she could win it- just to say she won it.
> 
> But she's a nice girl at heart, really...  *




Where as Oracle does the contests to test herself and for 'fun' since acrobatics is one of the few things she is sure about..


I hope to see more 'contests' and such.. I could see them in an 'counting contest' against foes.. like Legolas and Gimli  in Lord of the Rings


----------



## Thain

> ...like Legolas and Gimli in Lord of the Rings.




Well, since I'm the one with the eagle eye's, odd accent, high Dex and over-the-top archery skills... that'd make me Legolas, right?  

Sooo... Cassie's actually only 5'4", hairy and bearded, with a nasty hangover?  

(Before ya' lynch me... I'm one of the few fantasy gamers that likes Dwarves more than Elves. But I *had* to take the bait...)


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Thain said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, since I'm the one with the eagle eye's, odd accent, high Dex and over-the-top archery skills... that'd make me Legolas, right?
> 
> Sooo... Cassie's actually only 5'4", hairy and bearded, with a nasty hangover?
> 
> (Before ya' lynch me... I'm one of the few fantasy gamers that likes Dwarves more than Elves. But I had to take the bait...) *




Yer so funny


----------



## Thain

Almost forgot! Updated Micro-Hereos pics, and a much better webpage to hold them, shoudl be up an running by sunday after next...

 If any of you blundered from the link I sent you, and into the rest of my site, you should be able to tell I usually make a much prettier page! (Thain draws his Link +2, of Plugging and attacks the darkness!)


----------



## Tokiwong

Alright I get it now... I thought I was mistaken in going to the Sailor Moon page, but you are just showing you can do webwork... alright... I was confused for a bit


----------



## Thain

Yes... I am an (overly) active part of a Sailormoon PBeM... but hey, its been around a solid four years; much more than your typical PBeM.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Thain said:
			
		

> *Yes... I am an (overly) active part of a Sailormoon PBeM... but hey, its been around a solid four years; much more than your typical PBeM. *




We'll have to just let that mistake slide.. lol


----------



## Tokiwong

Just so I am clear, we got James, Ryan, and Mark going with Tommy to the Restricted Wildlife Preserve...

Olivia and Cassandra with Kiyana at the pool...

Billy and John I think are just chilling out I suppose


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Till it's time for them to rush to save the day.. lol


----------



## Set Harth

I took the liberty of sticking Billy and John in one of the scenes. Besides who can resist showing off for a bunch of girls


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *I took the liberty of sticking Billy and John in one of the scenes. Besides who can resist showing off for a bunch of girls  *



Just for the record, I have no problem with that seeing as how I can't post as often as I'd like.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *Just for the record, I have no problem with that seeing as how I can't post as often as I'd like.   *




And let's see..

Go pay with dinos just cause the school punk challenged me

Swim in a pool full of pretty chicks.. I know which I would do.. let me get me trunks on.. LOL


----------



## Aust Meliamne

well, yeah, there is that too.


----------



## Hammerhead

We are NOT going because Jimmy Li and his band of degenerates challenged us. Heck, if they want to fight, I say bring it on! We're going because we want to see dinosaurs. 

The idea that Jimmy Li is going with us is annoying. I wonder if we can find some way to get him in trouble. After all, we do have a teleporter. I was thinking of sabotaging the car then having James teleport us out.


----------



## Tokiwong

I know Jimmy is a jerk-ass, anyways.. I hope you guys are having fun... big things on the horizon


----------



## Samnell

Mark conspired with Tommy with the understanding they weren't going with Jimmy. Learning they were means he trusts Tommy a bit less now.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I sit corrected.. dont' let a Velocaraptor eat you


----------



## Samnell

Feh, Mark, Ace, and James will be sitting back at the school by the time the raptors are done eating Jimmy and starting on Tommy for dessert.


----------



## Samnell

I know we were planning on abandoning Jimmy and the Goon Squad out here, but, uh, wasn't punching a hole in the gas tank a really bad way of doing it?


----------



## Jaylor

Hi, Thain told me about this game, and being a big fan of super hero RPG's and someone who's gamed with Ian/Thain for years I thought i'd try out for this one. Might I Join?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

heheh yea a bit of one BUT I don't think Jimmy checked the Hummer out SOOO I think that he can't tell on us without getting himself in trouble. OF course James assumed that Jimmy was going to try and do something to get us into trouble out here... but now that we see REALLY dino's he is pretty much forgot all about that in his rush to see them.

Oh yea I thought we were going to sneak out here without Jimmy also and the fact that Tommy seems to have "invited" them makes me a bit less-trusting of him also...


----------



## Hammerhead

Well it wasn't my first choice.  I didn't want to inflict permanent damage by sugaring the gas tank or melting the engine. And none of us have Sleight of Hand to steal Jimmy's keys.  My original preference was to siphon the gas out of the tank, but since there is apparently no siphoning equipment in the car I thought putting a hole in the gas tank would be best. It's not like I destroyed it, but just punched a hole through it like it were paper or something. Who knew they had alarms? That would make a really annoying accident scene.

Yeah, I say we toss Tommy off the cliff or something. I can't believe he tipped Jimmy off. 

It's not like I make a living destroying cars, okay? I don't even know how they work. Nor is Ryan a real genius either (Int 10).

Oh well. We have an excuse, and Jimmy can't tell anyway. We also have a way home, and if we teleport now, we can get an alibi. This could be interesting.


----------



## Jaylor

My Idea/Offer/plea for a charicter, i'd love your opinions on Her one way or another. Oh, and I heard the game needed more Females anyway....

Majesty

Name: "Kit" 
Full Name: Kiturubami Suggs
Code Name: Majesty
Age: 17
Sex: Female
DOB: January 9, 1995 A.D.
POB: Detroit, Michigan (presumably)
Ethnicity: African
Nationality: American
Hair: Black, shoulder length
Eyes: Dull red
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 180 lbs.
Family: Unknown. (Reki Suggs: Adopted mother, Randal Suggs: Adopted father)
Hobbies: Large cities, Observing, Arcades, making others uncomfortable
Dislikes: Unattractive people, baselines, Nature
Fav. Food: Anything free, otherwise Ribs
Least Favorite: Anything she has to cook that isn't instant
Fav. Subject: Human anatomy, Psychology, Mythology
Least Favorite: Mathematics, Physical Education "Manuel Labor. How demeaning" 

     Kiturubami was, found on a desk in Cervany High school. Her mother was presumably a student, however because of the amount of female students who had missed more the then last nine months, and the fact that people were constantly being transferred in and out of the district, there was honestly no way to locate her mother. Since no one stepped up to claim her, she was left to the good graces of the state of Michigan adoption agency. After being misplaced 4 times, and left at the Detroit Zoo once, she was finally adopted at age 2 by a newlywed pair, Reki and Randal Suggs. She was named (up until this point she had been a case number) and given a good home where she managed to thrive. Her life continued without incident, the only deviation from the norm being her unwillingness at random times to submit to any authority that displeased her. Written off until she was 10. The comet passed overhead, and upon her next birthday, she calmly informed her parents she was a god. She found herself stronger, faster, and tougher then almost everyone at her school. Her ability to learn new information seemed to know no bounds, and her body developed at an unnatural rate, old scars vanishing, what few health problems she had completely gone. She read through books at amazing speeds and could repeat them with perfect accuracy. She quickly managed to develop a following at her schools, and for the next five years, everyone she met bent before her will, beauty, or might. 
     Kit had never truly had respect for anyone in her life. Then at a news conference she was walking near, she managed to get a good look at Paragon. He was strong, he was talented, he was the most powerful man she had ever met. She practically fell in love on the spot. From then on she decided she would be the one standing next to him in the Justice Elite, and she would be just like him, she would protect those to weak or stupid to defend themselves, she would stop the Pantheon (who she still thinks aren't TOTALLY wrong, just misguided) herself and eventually he'd see just how perfect she was. Of course, she'd have to attend the schools he suggested, read all the out info on him (she has), quickly dominate his fan club (already done), get into Justice elite Beta and eventually the Justice elite themselves.
     Really, it is SO hard to be perfect.   

QUOTE: "You see, life is like...a bowl of oranges. Except one orange is an orange of doom. That orange has a destiny to rule over all the other oranges with an iron fist. That orange is me."

COSTUME: Her costume mostly consists of a long black leather trench coat she got from her adopted father, and never goes anywhere without. The rest of the outfit is just a black tight body suit, with several sections cut away to reveal her nearly impervious, flawless skin. 

-----------GAME INFO------------------

Power Level 8 (120pp)

ATTRIBUTES 60 pp.

STR 20 +5
DEX 20 +5
CON 20 +5
INT 20 +5
WIS 20 +5
CHA 20 +5

Base Attack +4 12 pp. 
Base Defense +4 8 pp.

SAVES
Fort: +5
Reflex: +5
Will: +5
Damage: +13
Inish: +5


SKILLS 4 pp.
Bluff 1 (+5) = 6
Search 1 (+5) = 6
Spot 1 (+5) = 6
Survival 1 (+5) = 6

FEATS 18 pp.
Attractive, Photographic Memory, Immunity (Cold, Fire, electricity)

POWERS 36 pp. total

Super Strength cost: 4 level: 2 8 pp.

Flight cost: 2 level: 6 12 pp.
(30' flight speed.)

Protection cost: 2 Level: 8 16 pp.
(+8 dam save)


Weaknesses: <Quirks> addiction: Weed (thinks she MUST have some roughly every other day or when she is exceedingly stressed out.)


----------



## Tokiwong

Inyteresting character but we are not looking for anyother characters at this point in time.. got enough as it is 

As to the plan, it was an interesting idea... oh and people assume Tommy invited Jimmy... of course it could have been the other way around... since Tommy would not have known about the dinos, if it were not for Jimmy or his cronies... but hey I don't mind the sentiment...


----------



## Samnell

Mark assumes there aren't a lot of things Tommy doesn't know about, excepting perhaps recreational chemistry.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Editor's Stuff...*

How do you guys like that ruling, should I keep it going the normal way, or give you the chance to make changes via your Hero points, it may slow down some rolling but with your limited amount of dice, it should not be so bad...

By the way I have 14 Villain Points to play with... he he he


----------



## Samnell

I always forget about things like Hero Points, so I appreciate the chance to throw them at a problem until it goes away.


----------



## Hammerhead

You know, I was reading up again on some of the NPCs, and Tommy is rich for designing all of those computer systems. Interesting...

I also noticed that Mark's Defense is too low. I think you forgot the bonus from Super Speed, Samnell.

I wonder why the bad guys are after me. I'm thinking of  in something Freedom-Force, where the bad guys capture a certain character because he has the highest "Energy-X" rating and the bad guy uses him to power a device. It's certainly not for Ryan's charming personality


----------



## Tokiwong

all shall be revealed in due time


----------



## Tokiwong

I will post write ups for Tommy and Kiyana later today, unless someone objects, since they are NPC's, but not exactly against you guys, they are your friends afterall... anyways, I have about 20-25 different NPC write-ups, about 5-6 are character archetypes, like the Hardsuit Troopers and such, and the Velociraptors...

But many are full character write-ups, or at least stat blocks...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Kiyana Vladimov (PL 8):* STR 16, DEX 12, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 14, CHA 12; Attack +3, Defense +5; Skills- Diplomacy (1) +2, Language (Native Russian, English), Swim (6) +18; Feats- Endurance, Power Attack, Skill Focus (Swimming), Amphibious; Powers- Swimming +8, (Stunts- Dolphin Leap, Super Swimming; Extras- Water Control, Water Blast, Water Snare; 5pp; 44 points); Super Skill Swimming +6, 1pp, 6 points; Amazing Save Damage +5, (Extras- Reflex, Will; 3pp; 15); Initiative +1; Attack +6 melee (+3S, punch), +4 (+8S, water blast); Defense 16, Flat Footed 15; Damage Save +7; Fortitude +2, Reflex +6, Will +7; Move 30/70 Swim

The child prodigy of swimming, Kiyana was well on her way to being an Olympic swimmer, until the comet passed through the sky.  She began to manifest powers over water, and her swimming speed increased indefinitely, as did her ability to survive underwater, until it became an indefinite ability.  Despite the changes and her dreams being dashed, she is a hopefully, happy person, and likes to be friends with everyone.   She is not all that interested in dating, but she has not had much opportunity either, although only 16 she looks fairly mature, and somewhat muscular with a swimmer’s build.

*Tommy McKain, “Ghost” (PL 8):* STR 8, DEX 12, CON 14, INT 20, WIS 16, CHA 10; Attack Bonus +1, Defense Bonus +7; Skills- Computers (5) +21, Disable Device (2) +7, Knowledge Computer Systems (2) +7, Repair (1) +6, Science Robotics (1) +6, Science Mathematics (1) +6, Science Physics (1) +6; Feats- Independent Income, Iron Will, Photographic Memory, Skill Focus (Computers); Powers- Datalink +8, (Extras- Mental Protection, Comprehend, Area; 5pp; 40 points; Source- Mutation); Gadgets +6, 1pp, 6 points, Source- Super Science; Neutralize +8, (Extras- Neutralizing Field; Flaws- Uncontrollable; 2pp; 16 points; Source- Mutation); Initiative +1; Attack +0 melee (-1S, punch), +2 ranged; Defense 18, Flat Footed 17; Damage Save +2; Fortitude +2, Reflex +1, Will +5; Move 30 

Tommy is rich, well independently wealthy, the designer of several on the edge computer systems, he is a virtual prodigy, and an elite capable of interfacing with computer systems over a distance.  He is a human computer, and can recall literally anything that happens in his presence, though he is a young impressionable youth, he just wants to be a cool kid.  He really just wants to belong, despite having all that wealth, he is a lonely kid, with powers that he still cannot control…


----------



## Tokiwong

Just to let you guys know, those teleporting in, will be flat-footed till their action on that turn  since they are not quite ready to be dropped into a war-zone...


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Just to let you guys know, those teleporting in, will be flat-footed till their action on that turn  since they are not quite ready to be dropped into a war-zone... *




Boo hiss.. 
boo  hiss..
<whine> AH MAN </whine>

LOL

ah well any bets on which of us get eaten then guys ?


----------



## Tokiwong

How is everyone enjoying the combat, the right pace, of action and all that?  Good stuff, feel I am being to soft, too harsh, enjoying smashing up soldiers and dinasaurs, more superhero matches?  This issue is nearly over once the combat is done, Issue #3, will deal with the fallout, from the combat and all that


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

I'm having a good time


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *How is everyone enjoying the combat, the right pace, of action and all that?  Good stuff, feel I am being to soft, too harsh, enjoying smashing up soldiers and dinasaurs, more superhero matches?  This issue is nearly over once the combat is done, Issue #3, will deal with the fallout, from the combat and all that  *




I'm content, though where's Tommy during all the carnage? Or is that a question we'll get answered when we don't find him?


----------



## Aust Meliamne

anyone know what happened to thain?


----------



## Victim

Thain hasn't been posting in the Beyond Freedom game either.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

yeah, I noticed that.  I did a search on each page of the beyond freedom ooc thread for his name hoping to find anything saying why he's had to go poof, but nothing.  he just went poof.
Anyone have any ideas or know what happened.  
btw, i'm just curious, not meaning to pry or anything.


----------



## Thain

I'm baaack...

Apologies to all for my long vactaion, but, a week without power (and thus, no `net) gave way to a week of finals at school (and little time to acess the `net), this in turn bleed into my girlfreind getting evicted, and spending a week moving (and thus, no computer!)

I'm back now, although, I'll be stuck at work all weekend!

If soemone could post a synapsis of what I've missed, I'd be grateful... Seems the forums are acting up now. Oi.


Oh, and yes, I'm Thain on the GR forum too...


----------



## Tokiwong

Off the top of my head.. for a brief rundown, Cassie, Olivia, Kiyana, Isablle, Sarah, John, and Billy played at the pool, while James, Billy, Ace, Zero, Tommy, and Mark went to the Restricted Wildlife Preserve to well get into hijinks.  

The crew saw some dinasaurs and then heard a cry for help, and rushed to help, as daring heroes seem to do in this comic, and well had a brief scrap with some velociraptors, when some more terrorists attacked them, and this time, the team was cut in half, so they had Tommy call the school, he contacted Kiyana.  The crew at the pool minus Olivia, who we shall say is indisposed, maybe went to the bathroom or something, ran off to find an instructor.  They found Jun Min, she was shocked, and used a device in the lab, that acted as a teleportation device, and went to help the rest of the crew, but Jun Min got shot pretty bad, and right now the battle which is in Round 6, is not going so well for the heroes...

I still reccomend you read the story, it covers many holes I left out!


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Toki will try his hand at Artowrk!*

I am going to try my hand at doing the characters from this game, starting with the characters, so if you want me to work on your character give me a brief about what they look like, and the kind of uniform or look you want, and I will try and oblige 

Time for me to exercise my skills once more


----------



## Tokiwong

Just picked up Freedom City today, an excellent book for any Mutants and Masterminds fan... even though I use my own setting, lost of stuff to mine for any game... or perhaps an adventure in an alternate Earth!


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Feel free to do a pic of Cassie/Oracle. 

More formal description later when I'm not goofing off at work


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Feel free to do a pic of Cassie/Oracle.
> 
> More formal description later when I'm not goofing off at work *




sounds good, all I know is that she is blonde, and she is Eurasian, I am assuming with an athletic build


----------



## Samnell

*Re: The Toki will try his hand at Artowrk!*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I am going to try my hand at doing the characters from this game, starting with the characters, so if you want me to work on your character give me a brief about what they look like, and the kind of uniform or look you want, and I will try and oblige  *




Mark's got brown hair, a little long but not too much. Blue eyes. Fairly scrawny build for his height. He looks a little like Conner from Angel.


----------



## Tokiwong

Thanks Samnell, I got a roush sketch of Cassie done, once I finalize it, I shall tackle Mark next!

Battle is basically over, unless you guys decide to chase th Aerodyne down, but the Issue is nearly over, thanks for bearing with me during that lon combat...  whew...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Time for the Bennies...*

*Points Earned...*

*Billy Bowen (Set Harth):* 5 points (125/135)
*John Stenson (Aust Meliamne):* 3 points (125/135)
*James Miller (Sen-Udo-Mal):* 5 points (125/135)
*Mark McNamara (Samnell):* 3* points (125/135)
*Olivia Cromwell (Thain):* 1 points (123/135)
*Ryan Prolaski (Hammerhead):* 5 points (125/135)
*Cassandra Prophet (Kain):* 3 points (123/135)

Each player earned 3 points, oustide of Oliva, who was MIA for half the Issue, so she earns a point, these are my totals based on the last time I dealt out experience.  Let me know if you intend to use some points, there will be about a week lull between this Issue and the start of Issue #3, in-game.  So plenty of time, for the young kids, to explore their abilities!

As an aside, the number points is the total your character has to spend, and I carry that over from issue to issue, if you decide to bank points.  The first number in parenthesis is the total point score of your character, the number behind the slash is the number you need for the next PL in this case, PL 9.  Even if you do not spend points, your point score still rises towards the next PL, I hope that makes sense...

Let me know if I made any mistakes 

_* Samnell picked up Heroic Surge for Mark, he spent 2 points_


----------



## Samnell

Toki, I just bought up Heroic Surge and banked the rest of the PP. I edited Mark's sheet to reflect it.

Oh yeah, and for a costume I see Mark in some kind of mid light-colored tights with something over top of them that's pretty loose fitting. Figure some kind of coat or floppy pants, but not both. I'm undecided on whether he's covered from waist up or waist down. He wears blue running shoes with yellow highlights.


----------



## Tokiwong

Updated Samnell, thanks for letting me know... looks good


----------



## Tokiwong

*By request*

*Jimmy's Goon Squad & Company...*

*Ace, Tadoji Yoshi (PL 8):* STR 12, DEX 20, CON 10, INT 10, WIS 11, CHA 10; Attack Bonus +4, Defense Bonus +6; Skills- Balance (2) +7, Hide (2) +7; Feats- All Out Attack, Attack Finesse, Heroic Surge, Improved Initiative, Move-By Attack; Powers- Super Speed +7, (Stunts- Spinning, Immunity-Heat, Whirlwind Attack; Extras- Sonic Boom, Air Ram, Mach One Punch; 9pp; 69 points; Source-Mutation; Initiative +16; Attack +9 melee (+8S mach one punch), +9 ranged; Defense 28, Flat-Footed 16; Damage Save +0/+7 Spinning; Fortitude +0, Reflex +12, Will +0; Move 65

Yoshi is the son of a fairly affluent Japanese businessman, but despite his pedigree he got into trouble at school, and once he manifested his powers of speed, even more so.  He is brash, hardheaded, and prone to acts of recklessness, he hates to be second place to anyone, and likes to think he is the best at what he does.

*Zero, Bjoba Hudasa (PL 8):* STR 14, DEX 16, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 12, CHA 10; Base Attack +3, Base Defense +5; Skills- Computers (3) +4, Language (Native French, English), Sleight of Hand (2) +5; Feats- Dodge, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack, Toughness, Power Immunity; Powers- Energy Control Cold +8, (Extras- Energy Field, Force Field, Energy Shapes, Cold Blast, Fatigue, Create Ice Elemental; 8pp; 64 points; Source- Mutation); Amazing Save Reflex +5, (Extra- Fortitude, Will; 3pp; 15 points; Source- Mutation); Initiative +3; Attack +5 melee (+2S, punch), +6 ranged (+8S cold blast); Defense 18, Flat Footed 15; Damage Save +4; Fortitude +7, Reflex +10, Will +6; Move 30 

Zero, or Bjoba, though he prefers to just be called Zero is a native of the Congo Protectorate, but was spirited out, before the forces of Adaba Adid could get their hands on him and be conscripted into his forces.  Zero is very resentful of that regime, and wants to see it toppled one day, he is double resentful because his parents were later killed after he left the country, and he has turned this anguish into rage…

*Isabelle Dantas (PL 8):* STR 14, DEX 18, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 14, CHA 14; Attack +5, Defense +3; Skills- Bluff (2) +4, Concentration (1) +3, Drive (1) +5; Feats- Aerial Combat, Attractive, Improved Initiative; Powers- Energy Control White Fire +8, (Extras- Energy Blast, Flight, Energy Field, Force Field; Stunts- Super Flight, Dual Damage; 6pp; 52 points; Source- Mutation); Healing +4, (Extras- Range; 4pp; 16 points; Source- Mutation); Initiative +4; Attack +7 melee (+2S, punch), +9 ranged (+8S/L white fire blast); Defense 17, Flat Footed 13; Damage Save +2; Fortitude +2, Reflex +4, Will +2; Move 30/40 Flight

A young girl from the streets of Rio de Janeiro, she was born to a modest family of carpenters, and was the fourth child in the family.  She was basically a good child, who was pretty normal in all regards, but she always wanted to see the world, and enjoy herself.  Isabelle began to manifest her powers around age 13, and came to the Institute at age 15 when she accidentally burnt down a old church when her powers leapt out of control, since her training here, she has gained much control of her powers… and is fairly competent in her abilities.

*Sarah (PL 8):* STR 10, DEX 20, CON 12, INT 14, WIS 20, CHA 12; Base Attack +3, Base Defense +7; Skills- Concentration (2) +7, Listen (1) +6, Sense Motive (2) +7, Spot (1) +6; Feats- Aerial Combat, Dodge, Evasion, Psychic Awareness; Powers- Telepathy +6, (Extras- Paralysis (Mental, Sustained), Mental Protection; Flaws- Communication Only; 5pp; 30 points; Source- Mutation); Flight +5, (Extras- Protection, Deflection, Reflection; 5pp; 25 points; Source-Mutation); Initiative +5; Attack +0 melee (+0S, punch), +8 mental; Defense 22, Flat-Footed 17; Damage Save +5; Fortitude +1, Reflex +5, Will +5; Move 30/25 Flight

Sarah, was born in Canada in Toronto, she was basically a good kid, but one with not so much self-esteem always seeking the approval of her peers.  When she started to manifest her powers, she was at first scared, thinking of what others would think of her, and she hid them for as long as she could until she used her powers to paralyze her brother on accident, though not permanent her parents understood that Sarah would need more training and supervision then they could provide.  The Gifted Elite Institute contacted them and she found herself in Africa far from home, alone and scared.  Jimmy Li, seeing the young scared girl, took her under his wing, and the two were soon going out, she is loyal to Jimmy because he is tough, and strong, and despite his tough guy exterior he cares about Sarah, and protects her.  Though she is aware of his bad reputation, she won’t stand against him, unless he does something to her.


----------



## Hammerhead

I have a rules question-do I need to buy the Dual Damage Power Stunt for Super Strength and Energy Blast separately, or since they stem from one power, only need it once to cover both attacks. I'm thinking that I'm going to need some way to take someone down WITHOUT killing them, or leaving huge craters in the wilderness.

For appearance, Ryan is slightly under six feet, weighing in at about 160-170 pounds. He has short cut brown hair, well built (Str, Dex, and Con all 16) with some muscles, and a plain face. He wears the school uniforms, of course, and a T-Shirt and jeans when not in class. He also glows purple.


----------



## Dark Nemesis

Hello all!  I have heard that this game is all about the super hero goodness, and was wondering if there was any space left for another player?


----------



## Tokiwong

*Hammerhead* I will allow you to take Dual Damage for the power, and it will count for both 

As far as new players, not so sure, we may have an opening Dark Nemesis, one of our players Thain has been MIA for sometime, if Oliva his character does not stay active there may be room for another character


----------



## Set Harth

If I understand correctly I have 7 PP, 2 from Issue 1 and 5 from Issue 2. As I haven't spent any yet. Right?


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *If I understand correctly I have 7 PP, 2 from Issue 1 and 5 from Issue 2. As I haven't spent any yet. Right? *




No you have 5 total, 2 from the first Issue, and 3 from this issue, I thought I made that clear...


----------



## Set Harth

You have now thank you. May I suggest we have a rogue gallery thread to keep character info in one place to easily update and refer to?


----------



## Tokiwong

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *You have now thank you. May I suggest we have a rogue gallery thread to keep character info in one place to easily update and refer to? *




Done and done.. please post your characters there if you would... to keep track of them... I have them on a Word Document at home, for my own reference... 

Check it out here!


----------



## Tokiwong

*Editor's Notes...*

**Cyborgs:* The technology for cybernetic replacements is a viable technology though in competition with nanotechnology used to regrow skin, bone, and muscle tissue.  Cyberntic enhancement is illegal under the auspice of the United Nations, as is Genetic enhancement, only replacement or to cure or repair physical maladies.

**Chaos and Chrono:* These two beings are known as Eternals, as far as Earth: Legacy is concerned they would be Gods, though noone on Earth: Legacy has ever met them, there are many more Eternals, and some may be introduce down the line...

** Earth: Majestic:* This is an alternate Earth to Earth: Legacy, which is an alternate Earth to Earth: Prime, the *real* world so to speak.  Earth: Majestic and other worlds will be fleshed out in future stories.

Any questions for the Editor, true beleivers please ask away, and stay tuned for the next exciting issue of Generation Legacy!


----------



## Samnell

Dear Editor,

Is Tommy EVIL?


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Dear Editor,
> 
> Is Tommy EVIL? *




*The Editor replies...*

There has been some speculation on our message boards about various characters in the story; such as the deal with Ryan, what drugs was Mark on, what is Kiyana's type, and perhaps a big question is Tommy McKain evil...

Well I would like to say, that ach character has their role to fill in the story, I spoke with the writers, and they feel that more information on Tommy will be forthcoming, in the next issue, as to if this will prove his evil nature, I can't say...

But I will say true beleiver, that Tommy is an important character whose role is only beginning to grow, and we are glad you have taken an interest in the boy-genius!

- The Editor of Evil Toki Comics

*P.S.:* You heard it here first folks, I can confirm, that a Crossover is planned with Green Ronin Comics!  I can't divulge all the details, but it will be a juicy two-part story!  Stay tuned True Believers, this promises to be a wild ride!


----------



## Tokiwong

*Game Stuff!*

Next Issue is coming soon, this issue is basically over, for now.. we will pick up after about 10 days of downtime, the characters of course sadly despite their heroism suffer the restriction to the School, and extra duties, but the students think they are really cool, so there are some perks...

Things to look for in the next chapter, lots of training scenes, as the power training begins in earnest, teen angst and the like, maybe romance, hijinks, and of course a School Function!  Who will be taking whom to the first dance of the year!?  Inquiring minds wish to know!

Anyways let me know if there is anything in partiular ou would like to see, or voice any concerns...

Issue #3 just hit the stands!


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

*teen angst and the like, maybe romance, hijinks, and of course a School Function!*


Yipy... I love that...


----------



## Hammerhead

I was just notified by Victim that according to M&M erratta, Force Field comes with a free extra. I assume this applies to my Force Field effect from Cosmic Power, correct?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *I was just notified by Victim that according to M&M erratta, Force Field comes with a free extra. I assume this applies to my Force Field effect from Cosmic Power, correct? *




yeah that seems fine, which shall you take?


----------



## Hammerhead

I am extremely gratified to find out Victim is wrong. Well, kind of. In this game, we were running Force Field as Protection with the Reduced Duration flaw, reducing a Continuous Duration to a Sustained. That does cost only one point.

However, Force Field acts more like Amazing Save with Reduced Duration, making more sense cost-wise. I'm pretty sure I'm finally right.

The question is: do you want to be consistent, and keep Force Field as Protection, or accurate according to M&M rules and run it as Amazing Save?

I have no preference on the matter, except my excitement that Victim the annoying rules powergamer is finally wrong.


----------



## Tokiwong

I have been doing it like Protection, so if you don't mind we can do it like that, sound good?


----------



## Aust Meliamne

I don't see the problem.  If the errata says force field costs 2 points, then it costs 2 points.  Too many people are trying to reverse engineer the powers using the power creation rules in the book.


----------



## Hammerhead

*A Reply*

The issue isn't how many points Force Field costs. I get it automatically as part of my Cosmic Power. And nowhere does it state that Force Field costs two points.

And I remain disappointed. Victim was right again. 
"Change 'a Damage Save Bonus' in the first section to 'Protection.' Add: 'Choose one of the below extras as a free power enhancement.' " quoted right from the errata. 

So apparently I get both Protection AND a free extra. Hmmmm. Can anyone explain why? I understand Reduced Duration will drop it down 1 point; oh, now I see. It also requires a Free Action to activate. That seems so unfair, but I'm sure I don't understand something.

Speaking of unfair, how about this combination? Boost +10 Extras: All Physical Attributes, Free Action to activate. Cost: 4 pts. At the beginning of every round, just Boost yourself. It's kind of sick.

I'll probably pick Energy Field as my Free Extra, and then maybe switch out Energy Field in my Cosmic Power for Transmutation. It makes sense, since I planned to eventually get Healing, a Power based on Transmutation.


----------



## Tokiwong

sounds good  I say go for it Hammerhead


----------



## Victim

Force Field is Visible too.  Protection (2) + free extra (1) - Sustained (1) - Visible =1/rank.  You'd almost think I had the book.

I didn't know there was an extra that could make something a free action.  But Ryan is plenty tough without it.


----------



## Robbert Raets

Dear writers, artists and editor of *Generation Legacy*

I've been anticipating your wonderful comic since the first ads and previews. But after reading the first few issues, I've gotta ask; why do you insist on using lame cliches from the get go?! I mean, Hot Lesbian Chicks?! Super-Nerds building their own prom date? C'mon fellas, those are really overused stories.

Also, I think there should be more full-page images of Cassandra Prophet.

Otherwise, keep up the _good_ work! Sincerely, Your Biggest, Baddest Fan.

(C Note: This post is made in jest, just to express how much I like reading the *Generation Legacy*
threads.)


----------



## Tokiwong

Thanks for the praise!


----------



## Tokiwong

*From the Editor...*

Thanks for the comments Robert, I am glad you like Cassandra, she is an interesting character, and we promise to bring more beautiful images of her, of course we also have a swimsuit issue planned, but that all depends on if the fans want to see it!

We hope to move away from cliches, True Beleiver, and show you a fantastic story, with deft defying action, over the top storylines, and we plan to bring it to you the Evil Toki Way!

-The Editor


----------



## Set Harth

Thain,

I saw your micro version Paladin through the MnM board, Thanks alot they look real good. 

Although it looks like I have to share my codename.  Maybe I should change it.


----------



## Tokiwong

I did sketches of Cassie, Mark, and Ryan...

No color yet, let me know what you think of the sketches, I will add the glow for Ryan, via Photoshop, it should look better I think... just getting sketches for now, I shall color later, and then, the big team shot, one day 

*Paladin* is next... I will work off of the Hero Machine shot


----------



## Tokiwong

I finished Paladin I hope he looks alright...


----------



## Samnell

Pretty good, Toki. I like the pose.


----------



## Tokiwong

Got the pose from Impulse a DC speedster... not sure on the color scheme of the outfit, thinking black fro the vest, and light blue for the body suit, with white for the gloves and feet... any ideas?


----------



## Samnell

That color scheme sounds good to me.


----------



## Tokiwong

Cool I will work on it... in the meanwhile here is an intimate sketch of Kiyana... hope you guys like it


----------



## Agamon

Hey, Toki!  It's Janus' roomie, Aaron, the elemental whiz-kid.  Cool story you guys got going here.  I'm glad Samnell has a link to the first comic.  Keep up the good work, peeps.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Hey, Toki!  It's Janus' roomie, Aaron, the elemental whiz-kid.  Cool story you guys got going here.  I'm glad Samnell has a link to the first comic.  Keep up the good work, peeps.   *




Thanks man, it has been a fun ride so far


----------



## Agamon

Hey, everybody.  I liked this game so much, I'm crashing it! ...well, Toki's letting me in, so crash would be the wrong word...  

Anyway, I'm off to an LG mini-con, but when I get back tonight, I'll post some info on Anika the sorceress...


----------



## Samnell

Aw, there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Tokiwong

Actually a fairly interesting character with an interesting power, I am curious to see how things work out... introduction thread for Anika later tonight after I pick up my dry-cleaning


----------



## Tokiwong

*Editor Stuff*

If the boards go down again, we can use my message boards right here or the Green Ronin boards I suppose if they allows us to do so right here.

Hopefully it won't come to that, but we shall see


----------



## Agamon

*Valkyrie*

Anika Samuelsson

Description:
Sex: Female
Age: 16
Height: 5'3"
Weight: 132 lbs.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blonde
Identity: Public

Abilities:
STR: 12 (+1)
DEX: 14 (+2)
CON: 12 (+1)
INT: 15 (+2)
WIS: 18 (+4)
CHR: 16 (+3)
[PP = 27]

Saves:
Damage +1
Fort +1
Reflex +2
Will +6

Attacks:
Base +1 [3 PP]
Melee +2
Ranged +3
Mental +5

Defense:
Base +2 [4 PP]
Defense 14
Flat Footed 12
Mental 16

Initiative +2
Hero Points: 6
Speed: 30 (flight 40)

Skills:
Computers 4 (2)
Concentration 6 (2)
Handle Animal 5 (2)
Knowledge (Norse culture) 8 (6)
Ride 4 (2)
Sense Motive 6 (2)
Taunt 5 (2)
Languages: Swedish, English, German
[PP = 20]

Feats:
Attractive
Hero's Luck (x2)
Iron Will
See Invisibility
Trance
True Sight
[PP=14]

Powers: 
Sorcery +8 [mutation/mystical] [7 PP/rank]
*Possession
*Force Field
*Comprehend
*Illusion
*Energy Blast
*Shapeshift
*Flight
PS: Weather Control
[PP= 58]

[Total PP spent = 126]

Cliff Notes Background: Born in Malmo, Sweden, Anika has lived there, as well as Montreal, Canada, New York, USA and Frankfurt, Germany along her father, a professional hockey player. Never being allowed to fully acclimatize to a culture before moving to a new one has caused Anika to be somewhat withdrawn and independant. As she grew older, she began growing more interested in her native homeland, a place she only visited in the summers. Writing a school history project about her Scandinavian ancestors, she learned more of their practices, rituals and religion.

Eventually, this interest lead her, in her teenage years, to begin to practice the religion of the old Norse gods, mostly in secrecy, as her parents frowned upon it. Soon after her 16th birthday, she attepted a weather-summoning ritual to Thor that actually worked. She soon found that other spells she cast were answered as well.

When her parents found out, they insisted on her taking the test to see if she was an elite, which she was. She didn't want to believe it, thinking she truly was summoning the power of the gods, but eventually rationalized it by acknowledging that it was her elite power that allowed her to be a conduit to the power and the will of the old gods.

She soon joined the Elite Institute in Barcelona, Spain before being brought to the Mudaba Adin Institute to be a part of some sort of team...

Edit: Spent 6 points, adding 2 points to Taunt, +1 Defence, Weather Control stunt to Sorcery


----------



## Tokiwong

She is introduced to the story


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

YEA I am back!!! Finally... now must read everything that I missed (as I could not get on this weekend either)


----------



## Samnell

Toki, my father has this crazy idea he wants to spend his fifty-second birthday riding his bike on the Louis & Clark trail out to the Pacific. So I'm going to be carting him down to St. Louis starting late tomorrow and likely wont be back until sometime Monday.

Feel free to possess Mark to move along if he's holding anything up.


----------



## Tokiwong

Thanks for the heads up 

On a lighter note, I got the first season of Xena: Warrior Princess on DVD today, yippee!


----------



## Set Harth

Toki,

I'll on vacation June 6th to the 20th and unable to post during that time. I'm letting you know in advance to let you plan ahead.


----------



## Hammerhead

Sorry I haven't been posting. My internet has been down for the past week or so, and I have been unable to access other computers.


----------



## Tokiwong

Just glad to have yah back Hammerhead


----------



## Tokiwong

After a few more scenes we will skip ahead a few days, which will be a montage of training, and power classes under the tutelage of Mr. McCallister... and then the *Black Room* for those of you peeking ahead in the issue


----------



## Tokiwong

Am I reading that right, over 24 million views!   for Issue #3!


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Am I reading that right, over 24 million views!   for Issue #3! *




Its a testament to your skill as a writer Toki, and to that of your crew of cheerful reprobates.  That, and I think the Genre is popular enough that people really want to play in a game like this, so they watch like Hawks to see if one of your players will slip so they can get in on the comicy-goodness.  Heck if readership is an indicator of interest, you could start a similair game and have it full within a matter of half an hour.


----------



## Tokiwong

Thanks Shalimar, I just noticed last night, and I am still like whoa....


----------



## Aust Meliamne

You ain't kidding.  over 24 million views.  awesome.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Two members of Justice Elite*

*Paragon (PL 16):* STR 20, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 12, CHA 18; Attack Bonus +10, Defense Bonus +10; Skills- Bluff (2) +14, Diplomacy (1) +13, Drive (2) +16, Gather Information (1) +13, Intimidate (2) +19, Listen (1) +2, Knowledge Foreign Culture (2) +3, Knowledge Elites (2) +3, Profession Police Officer (2) +3, Spot (1) +2; Feats- Aerial Combat, Attractive, Dodge, Evasion, Fame, Heroic Surge, Leadership, Move-By-Attack; Powers- Super-Strength +12, (Stunt- Stun; Extra- Super-Dexterity; 7pp; 86 points; Source- Mutation); Flight +8, (Stunt- Super Flight; Extras- Immunities [Critical Hits, Suffocation, Pressure, Exhaustion, Starvation, Poison, Pressure, Aging], Super Charisma, Mental Protection; 5pp; 42 points; Source- Mutation); Initiative +14; Attack +15 melee (+17L/S punch), +12 ranged; Defense 35, Flat Footed 20; Damage Save +2/+14; Fortitude +2, Reflex +14, Will +1; Move- 30/40 Flight

Paragon is perhaps one of the most powerful elites on the planet, perhaps only because he is one of the earliest of the elites to come onto the scene.  He is a household name, and is an advocate for elites to live peaceably with baselines, and works tirelessly to defend those that can’t defend themselves.  But this is his exterior, he is very much into saving people, but he is a terribly vain hero, who expects to be listened to, and believes he is the authority on how Justice Elite should work.  He is the team leader for Justice Elite, and is a virtual icon synonymous with the team.  Despite his arrogance and pride, he does do good work for the people, and hopes to do so for some time to come.

Paragon is the team spokesman, the leader, and a rock, he makes no allusions about what he stands for, and has been a good team leader, capable of molding the Justice Elite into a well-oiled machine.  He is often compared to several iconic “superheroes” from the comics because he portrays himself in that way.  He is a man who sacrifices everything for what he believes, at least that is his outward appearance.  Inwardly, he is very much in tune with his public persona, and is not willing to ruin his public image, he enjoys the spotlight, and the fame, and s a wealthy man, despite his altruism.

Paragon’s real name is Josiah Thomas, and he is from Great Britain.  He maintains a residence in suburban London, and is a normally private person when at home, entertaining his close friends and associates.  Him and Kensei are fierce rivals, and the two have had several public arguments about the way things should be run, but the two still work well together on a team.  Paragon is a tall muscular black male, he is bald, and has strong almond eyes, and the perfect human physique, and a powerful force of personality.  His uniform is a black suit with purple highlights, and the symbol of the Justice Elite on the breast.

*Redline (PL 12):* STR 11, DEX 18, CON 10, INT 11, WIS 12, CHA 14; Attack +6, Defense +8; Skills- Bluff (1) +3, Drive (4) +8, Knowledge Fast Cars (2) +2; Feats- Attack Finesse, Attractive, Dodge, Evasion, Move By Attack, Rapid Strike; Powers- Super Speed +11, (Stunts- Heat Immunity, Wall Run, Water Run, Whirlwind; Extras- Incorporeal (Vulnerable to Radiation), Mach One Punch, Sonic Boom; 9pp; 111 points; Source- Mutation); Initiative +15; Attack +10 melee (+11S, mach one punch), +10 ranged; Defense 34, Flat Footed 18; Damage Save +0/+15; Fortitude +0, Reflex +15, Will +1; Move 85

Vanessa, better known as Redline, is the resident speedster of Justice Elite, she is also the youngest member, and has a bad girl attitude which has made her instantly popular with both young men, and young women.  She is a fashion conscious woman, and loves to be seen, and enjoys the attention she gets for being apart of Justice Elite.  When not out doing work for Justice Elite, she is typically doing modeling shoots, and promoting her clothing line, Redline Threads.  She is a speed freak and owns several expensive fast cars.  She is flighty in attitude and changes her men just as fast as she runs.  She looks up to Paragon, and sees him as an excellent team leader, despite not being able to work her charms on him.  Redline is inhumanly fast, she has been clocked at breaking the sound barrier with ease, and is even able to vibrate her body so quickly that she can slide through solid structures.

Vanessa is a girl with attitude, she likes to portray herself as the bad-girl, and enjoys getting into trouble, though nothing highly illegal, mainly street races, with or without her fast cars.  Vanessa dresses in a long leather trench coat, which is black, along with black mirror shades, and a tight leather bodysuit with the emblem of the Justice Elite on it, a Redline Threads, original.  She wears her brown hair short, and slicked back, and has an athletic figure.


----------



## Agamon

24 _million_?  Damn, here comes my stage fright...


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> *24 million?  Damn, here comes my stage fright...  *




Just waiting on a few posts before I press ahead.  And no need for stage fright, if anything, I should be worried


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Am I reading that right, over 24 million views!   for Issue #3! *




Whoa. That's just freakishly huge.

For comparison...
PC's Story Hour: 335651
Sagiro's: 59076

With that kind of viewage, don't we deserve a mention in the news? Fan websites?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

I'm sorry.. that HAS to be a mistake.. 24k I could buy.. but 24 milion?


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *I'm sorry.. that HAS to be a mistake.. 24k I could buy.. but 24 milion? *




What you don't think the story is good enough?


----------



## KaintheSeeker

hey 24k is flattery Toki..

I don't think that it's possible to get that many this fast.. especially considering the state of the boards of late.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *I don't think that it's possible to get that many this fast.. especially considering the state of the boards of late. *




Don't harsh our buzz.


----------



## Tokiwong

I don't care, I just saw it, and thought it was a mistake as well... but it is here to stay, so we might as well enjoy it


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

I was really surprise when I saw that number to, but hey its all cool 

Say as you posted for Ryan heading back to his room, I assume that it is a bit later... just wondering and James has planning to do before going to meet "his girl" later (hehehehehehe). I know Billy is looking for us also and wanted to make sure I did not skip ahead to far in my posting...


----------



## Tokiwong

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *I was really surprise when I saw that number to, but hey its all cool
> 
> Say as you posted for Ryan heading back to his room, I assume that it is a bit later... just wondering and James has planning to do before going to meet "his girl" later (hehehehehehe). I know Billy is looking for us also and wanted to make sure I did not skip ahead to far in my posting... *




Yeah that is for later, just in my head so I posted it, I am ready for the next scene once all the loose ends are neatly worked out


----------



## Insight

Toki,

Just wanted to let you know I've been checking this out!


Insight


----------



## Tokiwong

Thanks Insight!  Means alot coming from the United Heroes creator!


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

You what is the best about this story? 

About a third of the group is worried about "What is going on? Will the world end?" and another third is worried about fitting in and what it means to be human, etc. and the last third is worried about "Will I have a date for the dance"?

ROTFL  lots of fun


----------



## Samnell

And then there's the guy falling off his personal wagon. 

It's a bit like one of those old New Mutants issues, isn't it?


----------



## Victim

Which one is Ryan?


----------



## Robbert Raets

Victim said:
			
		

> *Which one is Ryan? *




"*Dude!* Ryan, is like, Comet, the coolest one with the biggest power?" D)


----------



## Samnell

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> "*Dude!* Ryan, is like, Comet, the coolest one with the biggest power?" D)




It's not the power, it's how you use it.


----------



## Robbert Raets

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's not the power, it's how you use it. *




"And you are?" (Sorry, bad joke on my part )


----------



## Tokiwong

Not quite sure on the why, because I have used outside links before, and still it does not go up, Creamsteak, if anything the only offlink I think there is, is a picture of Gibbous Monkey, and I have the PbP in a few of my sigs on other forums, but I am still mystified...


----------



## Tokiwong

Once the  thread is open I shall continue


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

I don't think James is in this is he? Just replying to KaintheSeeker but reading earlier I did not see James there which is why I have not replied to the threat so far. If I am mistaken sorry I was not ingoring the list or the game, I have been checking every day


----------



## Tokiwong

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *I don't think James is in this is he? Just replying to KaintheSeeker but reading earlier I did not see James there which is why I have not replied to the threat so far. If I am mistaken sorry I was not ingoring the list or the game, I have been checking every day  *




do'oh I thought put James name on there... Yes he is there the GM-san just goofed


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Ah cool, thought maybe it was just for combat effective people 
no biggy I will start a posting now...


----------



## Tokiwong

No problem I apologize for the confusion... I guess even I make mistakes


----------



## Samnell

Here I assumed it was deliberate.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

but... *sniff, sniff* _engage winy voice here_ but James can be useful... honest

[Occ] _opps forgot the smiley face_


----------



## Insight

*Heroes of Freedom*

Sorry for hijacking the thread here...

Just an announcement for Heroes of Freedom, a new multi-user campaign for Mutants & Masterminds.  Like many of the "Living" campaigns offered via the RPGA, Heroes of Freedom will enable players to advance the same character at conventions, game days, and home games.

Check out the link in my signature for more info.

Apologies for hijacking the thread again.

Cheers.


----------



## Agamon

Don't apologise, I've been hoping someone would start something like this for some time...


----------



## Tokiwong

Major updates forthcoming, and cool link Insight


----------



## Tokiwong

Next issue will hit the newstands tommorow, most likely in the afternoon timeframe... things are about to get really interesting


----------



## Tokiwong

Issue #4 is now up and running right here!


----------



## Tokiwong

With Billy becoming an NPC I will relegate him to a secondary role after this Issue, so we may need a new character, but that will be the choice of the players


----------



## Robbert Raets




----------



## Samnell

Edited because I apparently can't read well enough to tell the difference between threads.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Toric, I'm going to have to bow out. My heart just isn't in it and I'm not giving the game the kind of effort I'd rather. It's nothing gone wrong with the game or how you're running it or anything. I just haven't been able to keep up interest for some reason.
> 
> Sorry. *




Toric, did you mean Toki?


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Toric, did you mean Toki? *




Actually, no. I hit the wrong link in my sig. Now I feel stupid.


----------



## Tokiwong

Update later today, now that I am back, and somewhat refreshed


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Hey Sen Udo-Mal,  I just stumbled upon your Beyond Freedom game and was wondering if I could play.  I see that you haven't started Issue #2 yet (at least I haven't found where it is if you have started it  ).  I love the Batman Beyond cartoon and would love to play in a Freedom City version of it.  Whadda ya say?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Stealing tread?
Yea if you want to. I lost a few players 
If you wanted post over on my Beyond Freedom OCC page. I _hope_ to start Issue#2 in a couple of days RIGHT after they deside what to do next 
Then I will intro all the new characters...


----------



## Hammerhead

Sweet, I can't wait to play my ultimate TK of doom.

Seems like the 24 million views was some kind of error. Issue Four isn't nearly attracting that many views.


----------



## Master_Pugs

Hmm...  If I were to guess I'd say the lack of people viewing the new issue may be due to the fact that the game is so solid, none of Toki's players feel compelled to leave.  And though the story is amazingly compelling and though a little cliched, in a good way, most people would give up on keeping up...   I know I will continue to stay up to date with the campaign becasue frankly it beats the hell out of reading comics in my opinion...  and plus, if I watch closely and patiently...  perhaps I can jump on the next recruitment possibility...  *Evil Chuckle*

I'm watching you players, I'll be waiting for you to stumble...  this eye never sleeps!


----------



## Master_Pugs

Oh yeah...  that reminds me, I have a few questions for the editor...

1.  I've noticed that there are a ton of Asian cultural references and characters in the comic, I was just wondering, is there any possibilty of the teens making a trip to good ole' Nihon(Japan)?  Kind of like a field trip or something?

2.  Why is it everyone believes Cassy is an android killing machine?  In issue #3 two of the characters kent sent to a possible future, isn't it just as likely that in this timeline the Oracle was captured with Comet and cloned multiple times?

You're Perfectionist Fanboy
   Master Pugs

P.S. I want to see more pictures from the Editor!!


----------



## Tokiwong

*Better Late then never*



			
				Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> *Oh yeah...  that reminds me, I have a few questions for the editor...
> 
> 1.  I've noticed that there are a ton of Asian cultural references and characters in the comic, I was just wondering, is there any possibilty of the teens making a trip to good ole' Nihon(Japan)?  Kind of like a field trip or something?
> 
> 2.  Why is it everyone believes Cassy is an android killing machine?  In issue #3 two of the characters kent sent to a possible future, isn't it just as likely that in this timeline the Oracle was captured with Comet and cloned multiple times?
> 
> You're Perfectionist Fanboy
> Master Pugs
> 
> P.S. I want to see more pictures from the Editor!! *




Thanks for the kind words... now to answer your questions... dons Editor hat...

*The Editor speaks...*

*1.* There is a big chance the characters could visit the Orient, and that is in the works... at least on grid, or something, so keep an eye peeled, for that true beleiver!

*2.* That is actually an interesting question Master Pugs, and you will be seeing how some of the characters are tied into the mythology of the setting, pretty soon here, and as far as cloning... well... all I can say is that is on the right track.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Hey everyone, and especially Toki.  I'll be away on business from July 27 to August 9.  Toki, if you need, feel free to play John Stenson in my absence (but try not to kill him   ).  Let me know if you need me to email the character sheet to ya, but it should be up to date in this thread on page 2.  I'll catch up when I get back on the 9th.


----------



## Agamon

*Picture of Star*






Just wondering, Toki...how much not like this does Star look?  Wouldn't the blue hair and armor kinda make her look out of place at the institute?  I sort of assumed Tommy'd make her look a little more "normal" so as not to get caught for making her...but then, we're talking about Tommy, right?


----------



## Agamon

Another thing, Ace: his name is Tadaji Yoshi.  I had assumed his given name was Yoshi and family name was Tadaji.  I am now assuming I'm wrong.  Right?


----------



## Tokiwong

As far as the picture is concerned, Star doies not have the armor, but she does have the red eyes, and the blue hair, being at a school with elites allows her to not stand out too much, considering the Ryan glows visibly, the plant girl is sort of disturbing, and well any other number of characters I have yet to introduce... and yes Tadaji, should be Yoshi... Tadaji is the family name... and I posted faster then I could think


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *With Billy becoming an NPC I will relegate him to a secondary role after this Issue, so we may need a new character, but that will be the choice of the players  *




Does this mean there is a possible opening one could apply for?


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does this mean there is a possible opening one could apply for?  *




There may be e have lost two players since the game began... it is up to the players, the chemistry seems good so far, and I am liking the interplay, as the story develops, I know you, Robert Raets, and Shalimar are all interested


----------



## Aenion

Hmmm, I'd better write a real good background then.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Well if Ryan think Cassie knows more than she let's on, maybe it's time to confront her.

After all she's socially the most inept of the group.. I'm willing to bet that she sucks at lying or won't.

(And all she is doing right now is wandering around on the net trying to find something on her own and we know that doesn't work)


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Well if Ryan think Cassie knows more than she let's on, maybe it's time to confront her.
> 
> After all she's socially the most inept of the group.. I'm willing to bet that she sucks at lying or won't.
> 
> (And all she is doing right now is wandering around on the net trying to find something on her own and we know that doesn't work) *




speaking of confrontations, Cassie has a post waiting on her reply


----------



## Aenion

*My try on a character to join you guys*

I hope you like her 
(She is very loosely based on Penance)

Nickname: Ruby
Name: Karen Tilly
Sex: Female
Age: 17 according to her birth certificate
DOB: December 30th, 1997
POB: Chicago, Illinois
Height: 5’
Weight: 176 lbs
Description: Karen is a very pretty girl were it not that her body has completely turned into ruby. She has large blue eyes without pupils. Her hair consists of thin, flexible strands of ruby, which can become razor sharp in an instant. At will she can create sharp edges on her skin and elongate her fingers into lethal bladelike talons. Her small stature belies her physical abilities and her weight, with the change her weight has doubled and she has become much stronger and resistant than before, also the change had stopped her aging process.
Favourite courses: Electronics, mechanics and P.E.
Least favourite courses: Chemistry
Identity: Public
Costume: A sturdy, black leather bodysuit, covering almost her entire body except for her hands, feet and head.
Power Level: 8
Weakness: Disabled - Disturbing

Abilities (34 points)
Strength 18
Dexterity 16
Constitution 18
Intelligence 16
Wisdom 12
Charisma 14

Combat Abilities (14 points)
Attack bonus: +2
Defence Bonus: +4
Initiative: +3
Melee Attack: +6
Ranged Attack: +6
Damage Bonus: +12S/+12L +6L from energy field
Defence: 17
Flat-Footed Defence: 14
Mental Defence: 15
Damage Save: +6
Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +3
Willpower: +1
Move: 30

Skills (6 points)
Acrobatics (1) +4
Climb +12
Craft: Electronics (1) +6
Craft: Mechanics (1) +6
Disable Device (1) +4
Jump +12
Repair (2) +5
Swim +12

Feats (14 points)
Craftsman
Darkvision
Dodge
Durability
Iron Will
Rapid Healing
Toughness

Powers (62 points)
- Alternate Form (Solid) +8, (Super-Strength, Protection; Stunts: Dual Damage; Extras: Impervious, Leaping; Flaw: Permanent; 6 pp; 50 points)
- Energy Field (sharp edges) +6, (2 pp; 12 points)

Immunities chosen:
Starvation
Exhaustion
Suffocation
Aging
Heat
Cold
Disease
Poison

pp spent: 130

Background: December 30th, 1997 was the happiest day in Jonathan and Grace Tilly’s life, well the fourth one anyway, but this time was special after having had 3 sons, Karl, Ben and John, they finally had a little girl. Karen had an uneventful childhood being raised in the close protection of her family. By the time she was 16 she had become a pretty, if small, girl with an aptitude for working with her hands. Being raised with her 3 brothers had made her into a physically fit girl with a keen interest in electronics and mechanics.

All this changed on July 20th 2014. After leaving a party held by some friends from school, she was walking home when suddenly two strong hands grabbed her from behind and dragged her into an alley, putting a knife at her throat. When she got her bearings she could see 3 more men advancing towards her with a very unsavoury look on their faces. The man closest to her tore her shirt, that’s when it happened. In blind panic she forgot about the knife at her throat and kicked the guy opposite her right between the legs. He toppled over without a sound. The next thing she felt was the pressure of the knife increasing on her throat, followed by the sound of breaking steel. She threw her head back and as she felt his grip break she turned around, slashing at his throat felling him in one strike. The two others where either very brave or very dumb, as they kept moving towards her. One of them punched her in the face; the blow connected but didn’t seem to bother her; her attacker on the other hand was shouting obscenities about her being an Elite while nursing his bleeding fist. But Karen was already moving and soon he joined his comrades on the ground. The fourth one started to run off into the darkness, but Karen’s sight seemed to enhance what little light there was and with one giant leap she was on top of him.

With every assailant lying on the ground in a bloody heap, the initial rush began to settle and she took a look at the carnage around her. The man who had grabbed her was still holding the handle of his knife while the broken blade lay several feet further. His face was covered in ragged cuts. None of her assailants still moved, as this dawned on her she sagged to her knees and started crying. Slowly picking herself together, Karen glanced around to see if someone had seen what happened but as the party was still going on the streets were pretty quiet. She quickly wiped the blood of her hands and started to run for home. It was only there that she fully saw what she had become. Her skin as well as her hair had taken the colour, shine and hardness of ruby. All of her clothes were torn in the places where she had connected with the bastards. All she had suffered from them was a small cut where the knife had broken on her throat. She quickly took of her bloody and torn clothes and stepped into the shower. Finally feeling truly safe she let it all out.

A few hours later her parents returned from their own party, finding their daughter, or at least something that resembled her, still lying in the shower apparently having cried herself to sleep.
They carefully woke her up, which caused to cower away into the corner of the shower, crying: “Don’t touch me! Don’t touch me, you’ll get hurt!” They tried to calm her down, wrapping her into a towel and holding her close careful not to cut themselves, but the sharp edges were gone: “Sshht…Calm down, everything will be fine.” She kept crying tears running down her perfectly smooth ruby cheeks: “I’ve become a monster! I’ve just killed 4 men! How can everything be fine?!” “Calm down, honey,” her mother shushed, softly stroking her hair, “Tell us exactly what happened.” “They…they…sob…they wanted to rape me and n-now…now they are death. I…I can’t really remember w-what happened exactly b-b-but one of them h-had a knife at my throat,” she replied pointing at the small cut on her throat.” “Such thugs deserve to die, trying to harm my little girl, hrmpf,” her father chimed in, ever practical, “It might be best you stay away from school for awhile, at least until this blows over. Maybe you could go to one of those special schools for Elites like that one in Barcelona or that one in Mudaba Adin that has been in the news recently.”

Edited: weakness, feats, skills and Energy Field


----------



## Aust Meliamne

me much like.  i've always liked penance.  

Toki, I wouldn't be adverse to having one or two more players to fill the voids left by others.


----------



## Tokiwong

Looks interesting a few suggestions... one... the permanent flaw, would in my mind require the Disturbing ASppearance weakness, and not that she can't be attractive, but that would stick out in my mind... Elites that look less then human are still looked at as freaks even if they are popular, they still look freaky  if that is the path you wish to go


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Looks interesting a few suggestions... one... the permanent flaw, would in my mind require the Disturbing ASppearance weakness, and not that she can't be attractive, but that would stick out in my mind... Elites that look less then human are still looked at as freaks even if they are popular, they still look freaky  if that is the path you wish to go *




Those were the couple of things I wasn't sure about yet, I'll see what I can do about it.


----------



## Aenion

Double post, first one ever.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Er, I know there are people waiting in line, but if there's an open spot still if they don't respond/want to play, I'm interested in playing (esp. since the Team 6 game doesn't seem like it's moving).  Since I don't think I did a good job with my last M&M char, I wrote alot more on this one before statting her up (the background might be a tad bit too long though).  If one of the other two who chimed in before me have a char though, put me on the waiting list, please.

Charlotte White a.k.a. Aranea, basically, her power is to transform her body into a mass of spiders...lovely, isn't it?


_Codename:_ Aranea
_Name:_ Charlotte White
_Sex:_ Female
_Age:_ 16
_DOB:_ ?, ?, 1996 (She celebrates it on April 1st)
_POB:_ Unknown
_Height:_ 5’1''
_Weight:_ 96 lbs
_Description:_ Charlotte is a thin, fragile-looking girl, with pale white skin and raven-black hair which hangs down just past her shoulders.  Her eyes are a cold gray with an unconcerned look, and her mannerisms to how she carries herself are all elegent.  She often wears dark colored clothing that cover most of her body, that gives her a moody appearance.
_Favourite courses:_ Literature
_Least favourite courses:_ Biology ("Dissecting insects?!")
_Identity:_ Secret
_Costume:_ A thin, black outfit that has a dark gray veil extending from her arms in a sort of shawl, and covers most of her body except for her hands and feet (although she wears boots).
_Power Level:_ 8
_Weakness:_ None

*Abilities (21 points)*
Strength 10
Dexterity 20
Constitution 12
Intelligence 14
Wisdom 12
Charisma 13

*Combat Abilities (13 points)*
Attack bonus: +3
Defence Bonus: +2
Initiative: +9
Melee Attack: +8
Ranged Attack: +8
Damage Bonus: +0/+8 (Swarm form)
Defense: 21
Flat-Footed Defense: 12
Mental Defense: 13
Damage Save: +1
Fortitude: +1
Reflex: +8
Willpower: +1
Move: 30 ft., Clinging: 40 ft.

*Skills (6 points):*
Acrobatics (2) +10
Sense Motive (4) +5

*Feats (12 points)*
All Around Sight (Flaw: Limited-Only in spider form)
Attack Finesse: Melee
Attractive
Blindfight
Blindsight
Darkvision (Flaw: Duration, Obvious-eyes turn solid black)
Dodge
Evasion
Immunity (Poison)

*Powers (67 points)*
-Alternate Form (Semisolid-Swarm of Spiders) +8, (Elasticity, Protection, +8 to damage; Stunts: Dual Damage; Cost: 5 pp; 42 points)
-Clinging +8 (Cost 1 pp; Total 8 pp)
-Super Dexterity +4 (Cost: 4pp; Total 16 pp)

*PP Spent: 120/120*


*Background (In an interview style fashion):*
  "Well...where to begin."  Charlotte let loose a sigh as she ran her fingers over her forehead and through her hair, letting it all back.  "I think it's best to start from the beginning, though I warn you that it might take a while."  She crosses one leg over the other, and looks to those listening closely before she continues.

  "I really don't know when I was born, I didn't really have any birthdays that I remember-but I was ok enough as a child-I thought I had parents who loved me."  Her voice was filled with disgust as she mentioned the last part, "Well, step-parents.  My real parents had died when I was about six and I had stayed in an oprhanage for about six months before being adopted.  After that, I was homeschooled for the most part of my life, oblivious to the world around me, my step-parents had not allowed me to watch television, they said it was for my own good."

  "Somewhere in my teens, perhaps when I was fourten or fifteen, I had a suspicion that something wasn't right-I don't know why, it's just that my family really didn't feel like my family, and then..."  

  She takes a moment, her hands now gripping her knees, "I went to their room one day while they weren't around and I discovered something on their desk.  It had been a file...on me, a sort of report of what had been going on in the last two weeks.  Just then, I had heard them come home-and I didn't have any time to leave the room without being noticed-so, I hid, underneath their bed."

  "To make a long story short, what had happened was my step-parents weren't really who they seemed to be-they were just hired..."  She begins to get shakey, "Hired by an organization called Pantheon-to watch over me.  I caught a phone conversation in that room with them talking about me not manifesting my 'powers' yet, but everything was going as planned and how it would show any day now-at that time, I really didn't know what they were talking about."  She finally breaks into a shallow smile.

  "But it wasn't until a month later that I felt something strange within me, something just bursting to get out.  A 'relative' of the family had come to visit me, my 'step-uncle'.  He started to talk about how some people were different, and how I was special.  He went on about this, and I thought he was crazy, my step-parents looked nervous.  The feeling inside of me was still growing, though."

  "Over the course of the following month my step-parents grew more and more nervous, as if they were expecting something or some one.  For no reason my step-father had slapped me on the face one day, and as I clutched my cheek, I felt something move-but when I pulled my hand away, nothing was there.  Finally, one day my step-uncle had come again, he had just burst into my room...he, frightened me.  He said that he was sorry for what he had to do, and that I was just a waste of time-and then tried to stab me...only, when he stabbed, my body had parted and his hand went through.  Suddenly I felt disoriented-as if I was looking at the whole room at once, with a thousand eyes glaring at each direction."

  Charlotte held up her hand, and it changed infront of her to a few dozen spiders-black and venemous-looking, before reverting to her normal skin tone.  "After recovering from his surprise, my uncle just smiled and said that he could use me after all-but I wouldn't stand it.  I had to get out...I crawled beneath the doorcracks of the house, and I escaped."

  "From there I went and tried to get a normal life, being on the run for a while until I had discovered this institute.  I snuck onboard a ship and made my way here...and here I am."  Looking finished, she put her hands together and felt nervous-would they really trust her and take her in to the institute?


----------



## Hammerhead

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Well if Ryan think Cassie knows more than she let's on, maybe it's time to confront her.
> 
> After all she's socially the most inept of the group.. I'm willing to bet that she sucks at lying or won't.
> 
> (And all she is doing right now is wandering around on the net trying to find something on her own and we know that doesn't work) *




Unfortunately, Ryan is the second most socially inept of the group. I mean, what is he going to say? 

"Cassie, I'm not sure about his, but I think you know something. I heard Yoshi talk to his friends about something that happened with you, and then you and James won't talk about what happened to you. And if James isn't talking, something weird is happening."

Ryan is self-centered and paranoid, so naturally it has to be about him. It's just a suspicion, after all.

If you wanted to find about Ryan, you could just get Tommy to hack into his medical records. If they aren't online, it would be a simple matter to break into the file cabinet they're stored in. I'd be curious as well. I'd imagine some kind of MRI was conducted.


----------



## Hammerhead

Uh. I hate spiders.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

So do I, in fact, I'm a bit of an arachnophobe-basically the reason of how I chose her power 

Edit-Cool, you're a missouri person too   I live in springfield, myself.

Er, in the unlikely chance that I'm allowed in, should I give Charlotte a partial weakness (does such a thing exist?) of Disturbing (while in her spider form)-or is that just a given .


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Unfortunately, Ryan is the second most socially inept of the group. I mean, what is he going to say?
> 
> "Cassie, I'm not sure about his, but I think you know something. I heard Yoshi talk to his friends about something that happened with you, and then you and James won't talk about what happened to you. And if James isn't talking, something weird is happening."
> 
> Ryan is self-centered and paranoid, so naturally it has to be about him. It's just a suspicion, after all.
> 
> If you wanted to find about Ryan, you could just get Tommy to hack into his medical records. If they aren't online, it would be a simple matter to break into the file cabinet they're stored in. I'd be curious as well. I'd imagine some kind of MRI was conducted. *




That's the funny thing.. Cassie wouldn't mind. She doens't know better.. and most likely would be up front and open about what she knows.


----------



## Shalimar

Well, I'll throw in a character since you did me the favor of remembering that I wanted in, thanks Tokiwong.

Nicknames: Windy, Princess
Code Name: Tempest
Name: Kelly Mitchell
Sex: Female
Age: 17
DOB: December 25th, 1997
POB: Boston, Mass.
Height: 5’ 4"
Weight: 94 lbs

Costume: A black-bodysuit with gold gloves, boots, and belt.
Power Level: 8

Weaknesses:
Vulnerable to Mental powers
Quirk, Trance: Due to the prolonged influences on her mind, Kelly has been known to slip into trances where she is unable to act for up to hours at a time.  Kelly must make a will save when presented with something that can induce a trance, if she fails she is unable to take any action besides hovering a foot of the ground and staring, she can pay a hero point to ignore the effects of the trance for one scene.  Physical threats invite a new will save each time they occur.  Things that can induce a trance are up to the GM, but include mostly natural phenomen such as an extremely powerful storm or hurricane and major natural landmarks like Niagra falls, the Grandcanyon, etc.

Abilities (16 points)
Strength 10
Dexterity 18
Constitution 12
Intelligence 10
Wisdom 10
Charisma 16

Combat Abilities (19 points)
Attack bonus: +3
Defence Bonus: +5
Initiative: +4
Melee Attack: +3
Ranged Attack: +7
Damage Bonus: +8S or +8L with lightning or hail
Defence: 19 (20 in flight)
Flat-Footed Defence: 15
Mental Defence: 16
Damage Save: +1 (Protection 8)
Fortitude: +1
Reflex: +4
Willpower: +0
Move: 30
Fly: 40

Skills (15 points)
Diplomacy +10(7)[+16 W/ Fame + Attractive]]
Drive +5(1)
Perform +10(7)[+13 W/ Fame]

Feats: (11 points)
Aerial Combat
Attractive
Dodge(only while flying)
Fame
Heroic Surge
Wealth

Immunities: (8 points)
Cold
Electricity
Heat
Powers

Powers (62 points)
-Armor +8(1pp; 8pp)
- Weather Control +8(Extras: Air Control, Fatigue, Flight, Fog, Lightning(w/ Area), Snare; Flaw: Obvious(glowing nimbus); Stunts: Hail, Dual Damage(Hail, Lighhtning); 8pp;68pp)

net pp spent: 120

Description: Kelly is a slim athletic girl with gold eyes and short hair of the same golden color.  She has a face that people would, and do pay large amounts to emulate, for her its just the gifts of the genetic draw.

Personality: Kelly always was a bit of a snob, but the time spent with Neuro controlling her mind has changed her heavily, she has lost pieces of her memories in addition to the personality changes, she has come out of the prolonged mind control a nicer person who is a bit embarresed about how she acted previously.  She is uncomfortable about her status as a celebrity, and acts the polar opposite of the spoiled celeb, but even so, some of Neuro's remaining influence on her mind tells her that she is better then all the base-lines, that she is more evolved.  Even more distressing to her is that she finds herself craving things that she knows she never liked, be it foods that she has always dis-liked, wanting to watch and play basketbell, or and this she is most embaressed about, she sometimes finds herself attracted to girls, something the media would have a field day with.

History: Kelly's father, James Mitchel is a tinkerer Elite, who owns the corporation responsible for supplying the Justice Elites hi-tech gear, not to mention a few governments, quite a lucrative proposition, even if his elite/celebrity status didn't make his products houshold names.  As such, their family is a rather high profile target, for the media, as well as for those who would wish to slow the development of new weaponry, gadgets, or even affordable luxury appliances for the lower class.  Kelly has been a media darling most of her teen-age life. She was always causing some scandal or other seeming to have the same reputation as the pop queen Britneys Spears, a mix of sweet & innocent and naughty school girl., most of which is not actually true.  As with any performer a certain amount of tabloid rumor mongering is expected, but with Kelly it grew all out of proportion due to her families prominance, making claims of her being pregnant or addicted to drugs an almost daily head-line.

She knew all sorts of people that wouldn't be quite 'appropriate' for her to know, and thats what led her into trouble.  One of her unsavory friends turned out to be an Elite named Neuro, a low level pantheon grunt, with the power to control people's minds. He used his abilities to take control of her mind.  He had targeted her at first for her family's money, which she under his influence spent lavishly upon him, eventually he became aware that she too was an elite, and together, under his influence, using Mitchell Foundation technology embarked on a crime spree.  In the end the pair was stopped by the Justice Elite.  When they were apprehended, and seperated it became apparent by Kelly's confusion that she hadn't been responsible for her actions, and in exchange for keeping her part in the affair secret, Kelly agreed to go to the Mudaba Adin school for Elites.  She informed the media that she was in fact an Elite and was going to attend the UN school for Elites.  It has only been a few days since her press confrence concerning her elite status and her CD has jumped up the charts 6 places despite her announcement that she will be post-poning her music carrer indefinitely as she attempts to master her powers.

The Prolonged grip on her mind by Neuro had weakened her, leaving her changed.  She even exhibited some of his stronger emotions, albeit not as strongly as he had, as well as some of his personality traits.  The extent of the damage done to her is uncertain, but she did come out of the experience a nicer, if more Niave person.  She still sports the most current Mitchell Foundation equipmment in the form of her uniform, a black body-suit made out of a lightweight yet surprisingly tough material yielding protection better then most tactical combat armor in use by any of the worlds armies.  As any good celebrity she naturally has her uniform in all the right colors, one for every-day of the week: Black, Red, Powder Blue, Lavender, Pink, Teal, and Gold.


----------



## Radiant

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There may be e have lost two players since the game began... it is up to the players, the chemistry seems good so far, and I am liking the interplay, as the story develops, I know you, Robert Raets, and Shalimar are all interested *




sigh, somehow i allways see these things too late.


----------



## Tokiwong

My head hurts, but this is cool, my main thing is that if we do introduce new characters it won't be till issue #6, just after the dance, there will be a time jump, of perhaps a Month or so, with a long post describing events around the world... locally... and to the players... in that time frame I cna intro new characters, what I need from my players is a consensus on what they feel like would make good additions to round out the cast and team so to speak  so Radiant if you have an idea, now is the time


----------



## Radiant

will think of something.I have to chek what characters are left first.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Like the character submissions thus far.

FYI, the team has (forgive me if I can't remember everyone's codename or if I forget anyone):
Telekinetic/Telepath (John/Brainwave)
Speedster (Mark)
Martial artist/fighter (Cassie)
Teleporter (James)
Cosmic Power dude (ryan/comet)
Spellcaster (anika)


----------



## Master_Pugs

This may get crazy if too many people post characters...  but I've had this idea for a neat guy for about a month now...  He's immune to everything and that's his only power...  not like the Tick, prolly no Super strength, just a whole bunch of immunities and nothing else.  I just think he'd be really fun to play you know?  Being impervious would cause so many cool complexes!


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Well if Ryan think Cassie knows more than she let's on, maybe it's time to confront her.
> 
> After all she's socially the most inept of the group.. I'm willing to bet that she sucks at lying or won't.
> 
> (And all she is doing right now is wandering around on the net trying to find something on her own and we know that doesn't work) *






			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by Hammerhead
> 
> "I only have a hunch that Cassandra Prophet is hiding something from me. However, my guess on why exactly she won't tell anyone what happened, with either Yoshi or James, is that it involves her as well as me."
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Hmmm..." is all she says to this.
> *




 

Unless HH minds, Cassie and Anika haven't really had a chance to talk yet...


----------



## Agamon

Holy crap, Toki.  The floodgates are open.


----------



## Agamon

*3 posts in a row, yay me....*

I also really like all of the submissions so far.  I can't think of anything we're missing, balance-wise, besides a brick, which Paladin was.  Unless Tommy's making the team, we could maybe use a genius, super-science type.

Hey, if someone made a Norse god, as a bonus they'd have Anika following them around doing their bidding...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Lol, is there a norse god of spiders?    Not that my character would want a cult or anything...

I could try to create a super-genius type alt and see what everyone thinks (I made one recently, but that was just a Doc Oc ripoff that I was inspired to do after seeing what he looked like in the Spiderman 2 movie).


----------



## Agamon

No, don't go changing your submission on what I've said.  I like your spider-girl.  Especially her first name, Charlotte, that's great.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Yeah, White's the last name of the author 

Couldn't help myself


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Well Cassie is a bit stunned by the revalations of late (how would you handle the 'you might undo your own existence' comment?) but I wouldn't mind having her and Anika talking.

Though I am not sure how she'd handle the whole issue of gods.


----------



## Shalimar

Here is a different picture for Kelly that works better then the one in my original post.  Its one of her out fits she used in one of her videos.


----------



## Samnell

*Re: 3 posts in a row, yay me....*



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey, if someone made a Norse god, as a bonus they'd have Anika following them around doing their bidding...




We could always dye Mark's hair and have him try bluffing his way through it.

"Faithful servant, it is time to reveal myself unto, uh, thee. Behold Whatshisname, the Fast One of Asgard!"

It might help if Anika were acting in diminished capacity at the time.

EDIT: And I'm ok with new people.


----------



## Agamon

*Re: Re: 3 posts in a row, yay me....*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> *It might help if Anika were acting in diminished capacity at the time.
> *




That's an understatement.  Passed out under the table, maybe.


----------



## Radiant

thanks for the chance Toki but i don't have a concept that could really fit in with the current group so I'll have to drop the chance.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Mudaba Adin, Valiant Shopping Center*

_1730 hours local time, July 6th, 2014_

The girls are in the shopping district, well the Valiant Shopping Center, to be more precise, and much of the damage has been repaired, from the attack.  And despite trying to keep a low profile, the girls are recognized as local elites, and of course are treated to the good treatment, discounts and the like, though they can also pick up the aura that not everyone feels they are so great, with errant glances, and hushed whispers, or cold shoulders.

Jun Min  gives Star a strange glance not really recognizing the youthful looking android, but treats her the same just brushing it off as a new student, with all the activity at the Institute, she really does not press the issue.  Sarah is obviously enjoying herself, flitting from store to store, trying to find just the right outfits to accentuate her frame, while making small talk with the girls.

Overall the mood is calm though, Jun Min is at ease, she is scouting around, mainly for clothes, commenting on attractive men, and just well being one of the girls, which is not too hard since she isn’t _that_ much older then some of the females.

As the girls make their way out of Victoria’s Secret, both Sarah and Star wanted to take a look inside, they run into a tall male, that each of them instantly recognizes, the elite named Paragon.  He is dressed in a custom made suit, with black thin shades on.  His dark skin, and perfect smile, accentuates his already enhanced and well known good looks, if he wasn’t an elite superstar, he could easily be a model, or movie star.

Jun Min grins, with a blush, as Paragon turns to look at her, and her entourage, he flashes his killer smile, as she stumbles and spills her bags, and he helps her out, “Whoa, watch out now,” he says with a strong British accent, “you alright?”

Jun Min nods with a smile, as he continues to scan your faces, and a slight realization crosses his face, “Hey wait a second you’re the students from the Institute, right?”  Jun Min just blinks, not really speaking as he searches the faces, his glance starting with Cassie, then Star, on to Sarah, and finally resting on Anika before he nods in realization. 

Jun Min finally speaks, “I am fine,” she lets out but it is so soft, and meek that it is barely heard, as she turns even more red and flustered.  

_*OOC:* Short intro I know, but just enough to get started, the rest of the characters can determine where they are, it is just after dinner, perhaps forty five minutes.  The restriction has been lifted, although Billy, Isabelle, and James are still on restriction, but James has the least severe of the punishments.  My connection is sort of flaky for now, and each character receives 6 XP for the last two Issues.  I will post more info in the OOC thread on the new characters, and when I plan to add them._


----------



## Hammerhead

Wow! Six points...hmmm, maybe we should all get those radios that we used in the simulation. I'd imagine we'll need to communicate, and those things will only cost us two points. (I think James already has a communicator, so he wouldn't need one.)


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hmmm.. that is a goodly amount for me to use. What to get what to get.


----------



## Agamon

Um, I realize it was early in the morning where you are when you posted that, Toki, but I'm not sure where to respond, seeing as this is the OOC thread. 

And 6 points, wow! I better give this some thought...


----------



## Shalimar

He reposted it in the IC forum as Generation Legacy number 5.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Just poking around here, but those communication devices would only cost 1 pp since they would have the device flaw methinks


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *He reposted it in the IC forum as Generation Legacy number 5. *



Generation Legacy #5?  I can't seem to find it.  has it started yet?

Sollir:  I think the communicators would cost 2 pp.  But that's giving them Radio Hearing and Radio Broadcast SuperFeats with the device flaw.  Only costs 1 pp if you only have a divice with one of those feats.  

Someone correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Agamon

Thanks Shal, I missed that somehow.  Here, Aust: GL#5

Sollir, I think they'd cost 2 to get both Radio Hearing and Radio Broadcast, other wise you can only talk or hear, not both.  Not sure that this should be bought until we're actually a team, though.

Hey, Toki, would you let me take Weather Control as a Control spell?  It's not on the list, but it's simillar to Obscure and only a 2 point power.  I only now put 2 and 2 together, realizing it was my first spell I cast in my background, so it'd be cool to have.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Thanks, Agamon.

Toki, is it alright if we spend our points?  I didn't know if it was an appropriate lull to upgrade our characters.  I'm thinking of taking Grapple as a Power Stunt to Telekinesis and Illusion +7 (Flaw: Only Creatures) as an Extra to Telepathy.  Comes out to 9 pp spent.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Going with your suggestion (a few weeks before you left) Toki.. upped her Strength and gave her Super Strength (with a bonus to leaping).

Cue it up to her body adapting/recovering what ever. Most likely not going to get more strength than this.. just enough to give her an edge againt normals like you suggested.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

My mistake, pardon me


----------



## Tokiwong

bleh sorry for the confusion, my connection sucks out here so, I must have gotten confused, use the XP as you will, the ideas sound good, and go ahead and try it out Agamon, sorry for the confusion, our pipe out here is slower then dial up


----------



## Tokiwong

In other news I liked the characters by Shalimar, Aenion, and Sollir, so if there are no objections I may bring them in some kind of way, I think, or something, I don't know time for M&M's any questions for the Editor?


----------



## Samnell

Toki, I'll bank 4 pp (which sets me up with just enough banked to kick super-speed up the second Mark qualifies for a new PL ) and spend the remaining two on Immunity (heat) as a power stunt. Might come in handy in the desert.

I'll update the sheet to reflect this.


----------



## Mimic

Are you still looking for players or do you have a full house now?

A very enjoyable read so far and I am looking forward to the other issues.


----------



## Tokiwong

Mimic said:
			
		

> *Are you still looking for players or do you have a full house now?
> 
> A very enjoyable read so far and I am looking forward to the other issues. *




Sorry, yeah it is going to be a full house here very soon, but thanks for the kind words, I hope to keep the issues coming as long as my players enjoy the game!


----------



## Shalimar

I'm very glad that you like Kelly Toki, if your up for a suggestion of a good way to introduce her, performing at the dance might be a good way.


----------



## Mimic

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, yeah it is going to be a full house here very soon, but thanks for the kind words, I hope to keep the issues coming as long as my players enjoy the game! *




That's what I get for being lazy and not posting sooner


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*cheers*


----------



## Tokiwong

I need ideas for Shalimar, Sollir, and Aenion, I think that will be it, but that is alot of characters, so I am not quite sure yet if I will implement them in or not, but I would like ideas on how to do so


----------



## Shalimar

I think having Kelly perform at the dance would be the easiest way of bringing her into the game, and at the dance announce or have the faculty announce that she will be becoming a student there, like:

"And now, for your listening enjoyment we have booked a singer that you most likely all have heard of, and who will be joining us here for the remainder of the year as a student, Miss Kelly Mitchell!"

Well what do you think?  Just an idea that could fit.  Kelly of course being embarresed at being singled out like this when she just wants to fit in and put the whole popstar thing on the back burner.


----------



## Tokiwong

considering the direction the game is heading in, the characters that make the main team will all be superstars, if they choose to join the team  but it makes a decent start


----------



## Shalimar

It was just a thought, besides a reluctant popstar turned super-heroine kind of appeals to me.  The whole people come up and bug you like you just touched on with Paragon and Atlas, People expecting a lot and you know you wont be able to give it and are pretty sure your going to fail vs what people expect, etc...


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *It was just a thought, besides a reluctant popstar turned super-heroine kind of appeals to me.  The whole people come up and bug you like you just touched on with Paragon and Atlas, People expecting a lot and you know you wont be able to give it and are pretty sure your going to fail vs what people expect, etc... *




I compeletly saw that angle, I assure you just saying that is the general direction I am going for the whole game, but the angle is cool, I don't mind, I see the various characters handling the transition in different ways, and somethings I do will be deliberate, you will see what I mean by that in a moment... things are really going to get interesting


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *you will see what I mean by that in a moment... things are really going to get interesting *




Eep.

You know if this keeps up we're going to get banned from that mall.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Eep.
> 
> You know if this keeps up we're going to get banned from that mall. *




Somehow I see Mark fearing the hordes of young women, screaming for his affection then terrorists dressed in Hardsuits


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar I like the idea for the alternate character, could you post it here, I have bandwidth constratints, and the files you attached would take forever to DL


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I need ideas for Shalimar, Sollir, and Aenion, I think that will be it, but that is alot of characters, so I am not quite sure yet if I will implement them in or not, but I would like ideas on how to do so  *




Ruby would probably be put on a plane to Mudaba Adin by her parents to be picked up by someone of the faculty staff. Possibly arriving at the airport at the same time as Kelly.

BTW I have edited the date of her change, in her background, to June 20th as I had meant it to be, not July 20th


----------



## Tokiwong

Nice idea for Ruby it gives me an idea


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Nice idea for Ruby it gives me an idea *




Cool


----------



## Shalimar

Well, since it wont let me post the actual character sheet (grr) here goes me typing up 2 excel workbooks worth of Info.
note, the first 4pp she gets would be spent on combat sense +4[training]

Britney Lang
PL 8 120pp

5'6" 113lbs
Age 17

STR: 16
Dex: 18
Con: 16
INT: 10
WIS: 10
CHA: 14

Saves:
Dam: +5
Fort: +3
Ref: +4
Will: +0

BAB: +4( +7 melee, +8 ranged)
Def:  +20( 16 Flat-footed, 16 Mental)

Powers:
Density Control +8 (Extras: Continuous, Ghost Touch; Flaws: Ineffective vs Lead, Power Stunt: Lethal Damage; 8pp, 58pp) [Mutation]

Feats:
Accurate Attack, All-out attack, Ambidextry, Attractive, Durability, Power Attack, Toughness

History:
Britney was born Britney Michelle Lang, to Robert and Nancy Lang of Philadelphia in 1997.  She is the oldest of the 6 Lang children, and as such had a lot of responsibility growing up.  Her father was a former Golden Gloves Champ, who had retired into running a Gym to make ends meet, and while the ends diid meet, there was an awful lot of stretching to get them there.

Britney grew up in the Gym helping out, carrying towels for the few  boxers who frequented the place.  She soon became the gyms mascot, and everyone was always giving her advice on boxing, so its not much of a surprise that she ended up in such good shape, or that she took to kick boxing.  She worked out from the minute she got home from school until it was time for dinner, and then from when she finished her homework until it was time for bed.  At least 6 hours a day was spent traing her body, so while her classmates were going out and having fun she was practicing heer cross.  While they were watching TV she was out jogging.  She hasn't made many friends, as she has been too focused on doing well enough in both Boxing and in schoolwork to get a full ride, the only way she could get into a good school. 

She has quite the reputation in the boxing community,  all of the fights she has been in have been solid wins, which in fact was the reason she was noticed by Nike.  They were sponsoring her in the teenage kickboxing lightweight championships.  With a win there, or even a close loss, a scholarship to somewhere was assured.  She was doing well through out the preliminaries, a little battered, but she was hanging in there.  The final match is where her entire life changed, The other girl was better, not by much, but she had gotten a couple of good hits in early on, and had Britney on the ropes when things began to change, Britney stopped staggering at the larger girls punches, in fact she was knocked around at all, like the other girl was punching a concrete wall.  When Britney was finally able to get in a jab, it sent the other girl through the wall and broke her jaw.

It was at this point that Britney was disqualified from the tournament, and not just from the tournament, but from every fight that she had participated in.  Not just had she lost her shot at the belt, but she had lost the ability to ever get a scholarship for kickboxing, she lost her chance at college.  She lost her sponsorship, and even got stranded over in Africa where the tournament was being showcased in the newly terraformed Sahara, luckily thats also where the institute for young elites was and someone connected to the school had happened to be paying attention.

EDIT: Left out some info:

Physical Appearance:  Britney is slightly tall for a female, standing at 5 foot 5 inches.  She is in very good athletic shape, being just about as strong as a woman can without being bulky or musclebound.  Her eyes are a pale blue that looks almost white, her hair is light blond.

Personality:  Britney prides herself on how tough she is, she is quite diligent with her workouts, and with school.  Now that she has an assured place to go she is more cheerful then she was, though she still has her smirk.

Motivations:  Britney's family has always been poor and large, she has 3 younger brothers and 2 younger sisters, so opporutnities for things like college are rare, and only with a full ride.  Her father who used to be a golden gloves champ, impressed upon her the importance of education and bettering herself.  His stressing education and hard work runs deep, and she wants to get the best education she can.

Distinctive Features:  Britney has a trimphunt smirk that she has perfected over the years, you only see it when she has just done something she knows you can't, or beaten you soundly at something, but lord is it annoying.  With her physical abilities it does seem to come up often.

What are your turn ons and turn offs:  Brit is turned on by physically fit men, although inteligence is almost as important.  She is really turned off by people who act spoiled and waste money, something she could never afford.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Enter the Ruby*

Ruby is being brought into the fold, her post is forthcoming


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

6XP... hmm Tokiwong how many have we gotten so far? I don't think I have spend much of any so far 

I think with these 6 though I will up James Base Attack and Base Defense by 1 point each and save the last point for now...


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Sen, according to my math, we amassed 11 xp each so far


----------



## Samnell

Hunh, I only counted nine pp to date. I must have miscounted something.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Ah thanks man... almost can raise my Teleport rank!!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Introducing Charlotte to the team may be a bit tough, considering her powers and the fact that the U.N. wants a team that has as much appearance and style as their powers, and turning into a swarm of biting, deadly spiders doesn't exactly scream "I wanna be just like her."  She has a sort of dark and mysterious thing going on though, but I'm not sure if that would hurt her or help her as far as the Justice Elite would be concerned.

Anyways, I may pick up this ability in the future (maybe slightly tweaked a bit), as I don't plan on increasing her Super Dexterity too much-do you think it would fit?
-Drain +X (Extras: Delay, Secondary Effect, Slow Recovery; One Attribute-Strength; Cost 4 pp; Total X pp)

Sort of a poisoned kiss, I guess-I think it would go along with her spider powers and give her some to do when she wasn't in her swarm form.

Anyways, here's a pic for her, which some of you Buffy fans may recognize-just couldn't help myself   If it doesn't work, I can prolly find something else.


----------



## Tokiwong

who says all the players make the core team?


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *who says all the players make the core team? *




As cool of story you've weaved thus far, Toki, this is probably the most interesting post from you I've read.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *who says all the players make the core team? *




Nifty


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Indeed


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> *As cool of story you've weaved thus far, Toki, this is probably the most interesting post from you I've read.  *




Definitely. I think maybe the core team is the people who dress in gaudy red costumes and wander glassy-eyed through well-lit areas while the real team wears dark colors and hides in the shadows to let us draw fire.


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Definitely. I think maybe the core team is the people who dress in gaudy red costumes and wander glassy-eyed through well-lit areas while the real team wears dark colors and hides in the shadows to let us draw fire.  *




Works for me.


----------



## Master_Pugs

I don't know about you guys...  but I think a spider-lady would be a big hit with the goth scene...  if Justice Elite had one on their team they'd have even the angst ridden teams cheering for them, as to how to introduce her I think it's rather easy, maybe she was just a student at another school.  Like Razor or whoever said, Mudaba Adin isn't the only school filled with talented young elites...  even though they're going for teamwork her powers may have been so unique or well...  powerful that she makes the team regardless.  Just a few thoughts...  and curses on being just a little too late with my post...  I coulda been a contender!


----------



## Tokiwong

A good point, but the Goth community isn't exactly mainstream, which is what the Legacy team is all about, but I won't say they won't try and cater, but well bleh... good ideas all around


----------



## Shalimar

Well, they are definitely going to need someone to deal with the press and the cameras, though it looks like Mark will be ok for that.  But I would expect the UN to go on who is most photogenic for the CORE team since its such a big deal and they are wanting a popularity boost.  They would want people that not only look good, but also who people can empathize with.


----------



## Tokiwong

I agree Shalimar, though CORE team is a misnomer, people seem to think there will be more then one team of Legacy, Legacy will most likely operate akin to the Avengers, there will be members, but they will be invited by the UN, those that don't make will continue at the school, but won't recieve some of the extra instruction and training, the members of the Team will have to go through, but I assure you the story is still about everyone


----------



## Shalimar

thanks for the clarification Toki.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Few Notes*

I am going to introduce Kelly and Charlotte in a sec, but justa  few notes on kelly's background as afar as the Mitchel Foundation thing that is fine, but the United Nations has their own super Intelligent Elite who makes their gear, by the name of Dr. Petrova Stockov a founding member of the United Nations Scientific Advancement Council (UNSAC), but he could build gear for other high profile agencies, or something, there are other Elite teams out there besides Justice Elite, but the JE is worldwide, while they rest tend to be local governement run, or Corporate run, with some independents

Other then that, you can tweak that part of the background, the rest of the star stuff is cool, and I can work with that, I have a few ideas...

Charlotte looks good from what I can see, and I will probably just pick up from where the interview left off


----------



## Aenion

Euhm, Toki you might want to change the 2 mentions of Karen's name in Kelly's part of the post to Kelly


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> *Euhm, Toki you might want to change the 2 mentions of Karen's name in Kelly's part of the post to Kelly  *




Changed been a long good day of gaming


----------



## Hammerhead

Why do the students of the Institute always run into Pantheon terrorists? First James with Synapse, now Ruby with Bishop. I guess they might be trying to recruit us once we graduate. 

Or kill us


----------



## Master_Pugs

Ooooh, Philosophical discussions, I live for these...  You should prolly mention how even God was manipulated or used by normal people of power while the majority were worshipping...  Interesting comments though, I think that this is the most riveting this comic's been in awhile, not saying that it's been boring lately, the action and thought keeping us entertained as the main story slowly builds up to some sort of climax...  It's enough to make one giddy...


----------



## Aenion

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> *Ooooh, Philosophical discussions, I live for these...  You should prolly mention how even God was manipulated or used by normal people of power while the majority were worshipping...  Interesting comments though, I think that this is the most riveting this comic's been in awhile, not saying that it's been boring lately, the action and thought keeping us entertained as the main story slowly builds up to some sort of climax...  It's enough to make one giddy... *




I hope I'm doing half decent as philosophy is not exactly my strong point


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan would prefer a philosophy of action, namely trying to hit Bishop with a sneak attack before he could get up his defenses. 

We're near a climax? Are you sure? I figure that things have been going on pretty well so far. Being the paranoid that I am, I would contend that all hell will break loose at the school dance, the students will be scattered, etc.


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan would prefer a philosophy of action, namely trying to hit Bishop with a sneak attack before he could get up his defenses.
> 
> We're near a climax? Are you sure? I figure that things have been going on pretty well so far. Being the paranoid that I am, I would contend that all hell will break loose at the school dance, the students will be scattered, etc. *




I pretty much agree with all of that, Although Kelly is about to make her own small piece of hell break loose.  She is quick to judge, head-strong, sure of herself, and not as strong as she thinks, always a bad combination.  I forsee her getting into a lot of problems with just jumping into the middle of things assuming she has the whole story when she barely has a fragment, well assuming she survives her current impetuousness that is.


----------



## Master_Pugs

Well...  I'm not sure on the climax...  Toki may just be building up to the next issue...  but I've read a lot of fiction and Toki's a good author and the players all have strong characters, I'm guessing there's going to be some sort of climax quite soon in the mall scene...  Which is one of the most intrigueing things about play by post, it's like a novel where the author just sets up the action, the only difference being the player's get to judge the character's responses rather then the author like in normal books.  Makes for far more realistic stories...  maybe my intuition's off today pertaining to the climax?  *Shrug*


----------



## Hammerhead

There won't be any real kind of climax at the mall, really. Bishop and Ruby are still on a plane, yapping away. Neither Charlotte nor Kelly have arrived or been introduced to the team. The JE is at the mall and will stop any trouble. The trouble is, there's no trouble. And with the influx of Pantheon agents here, trouble is definitely brewing, I haven't come any closer to finding the spy, and I think the bad guys have something big planned. That really, really worries me.


----------



## Samnell

Did anyone catch this surprise revelation?



> The girl makes haste, sighing, and relieved that Ryan is seeking *her* friend Mark for help.




Gosh, did Ryan have an accident?


----------



## Shalimar

maybe the 'her' was refering to the saleswoman.  With your super-charisma, it could certainly seem to the girl that you are a friend to be trusted.


----------



## Samnell

Yes, but that wouldn't be so funny.


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Yes, but that wouldn't be so funny.  *




I didn't say that it was very likely


----------



## Tokiwong

Interesting thoughts all around, I did not know if you guys would pick up that William was Bishop, but you did quite well in that happenstance... and yes Kelly is about unleash all hell


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Wow, lots of posting happened in less than a day, hopefully I can catch up with that, though


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Well Cassie isn't sure that not being immedicately picked for the new team is a good or bad thing. Seeing the leader picked has gotten her thinking on what her 'future' might possibly hold besides dissolution


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Interesting thoughts all around, I did not know if you guys would pick up that William was Bishop, but you did quite well in that happenstance... and yes Kelly is about unleash all hell  *




Thats about what I expected.  If it was me I would go nowhere near the four of them, then again I am sane and don't have a superiority complex, Kelly on the other hand is the person they made the saying 'look before you leap' for.  She is convinced that she'll be able to take them, though she never actually consciously had the thought, it was like bad day=lash out at the closest person you don't like.


----------



## Agamon

Man, was this a Saturday?  I don't think I read so many posts in one sitting, counting the GL game, this OOC thread, and my own fledgling game.  Hey, sounds like a good set-up for a shameless plug 

I'm now running a PbP game in the Legacy universe, set in the US (far from Africa...) called Project: Daedalus.  The Prologue to the game is a Story Hour thread.  And this is Issue 1.

What a headache it would be, but maybe someday we'll do a cross-over, eh, Toki?


----------



## Tokiwong

Nice plug, and yeah it was a busy Saturday, things are starting to heating up, so we shall see what happens, finally I get to introduce my little pet named Genocide


----------



## Hammerhead

Oh no. Tokiwong is happy to introduce his black-scaled lizard pet. He probably has regeneration too. Tokiwong, do you have any other 'pet' NPCs, IE the ones that you think are really cool?

 I can't help but notice that the gender balance has greatly shifted. For male PCs, we have Ryan, Mark, John, and James. For female PCs, we have Ruby, Kelly, Charlotte, Anika, and Cassandra.

Reading over the Pantheon, I wonder if Ryan is somehow related to Cardinal, who also seems to have Cosmic Power from her description.

You know, I have the distressing feeling that Ryan will like none of his new team members. Maybe Ryan and Ruby will get along, since they at least have common ground in that they've both killed people. Ryan was a wreck in Issue 3 because of it, especially since he knew they weren't a real threat anymore.


----------



## Tokiwong

A crossover eh, that would be interesting to the max, but a quite a story to pull off, we shall see


----------



## Hammerhead

I was wondering if team Legacy would ever get a chance to cross over with JEB. The power levels are comparable; we wouldn't overshadow them too much  It would be nearly impossible since, of course, JEB isn't a PbP game.

Tokiwong, whatever happened to them anyway? Did you stop writing your story hour, or did you stop playing?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Oh no. Tokiwong is happy to introduce his black-scaled lizard pet. He probably has regeneration too. Tokiwong, do you have any other 'pet' NPCs, IE the ones that you think are really cool?*




Oh Bishop is another cool character along with Mr. MCCallister, and well Cardinal, she is just nice.



> *I can't help but notice that the gender balance has greatly shifted. For male PCs, we have Ryan, Mark, John, and James. For female PCs, we have Ruby, Kelly, Charlotte, Anika, and Cassandra.*




I concur, damn women coming out of the woodwork.

*



			Reading over the Pantheon, I wonder if Ryan is somehow related to Cardinal, who also seems to have Cosmic Power from her description.
		
Click to expand...


*
An interesting question... we could call this Issue _"The Power Cosmic: Part 1 The Sundering"_, basically it is time for some revelations... 

*



			You know, I have the distressing feeling that Ryan will like none of his new team members. Maybe Ryan and Ruby will get along, since they at least have common ground in that they've both killed people. Ryan was a wreck in Issue 3 because of it, especially since he knew they weren't a real threat anymore.
		
Click to expand...


*
We shall see, we shall see


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, right, your 'distressed' that Ryan won't like any of the new girls.  The angst will pour like syrup in the coming issues...   I made Anika because Cassandra was the only female in the group at the time...things, they are a'changin'...

There's a Story Hour for JE:B??  Why was I not told of this?  Damn, I could be up all night at this rate...

And, if he doesn't mind me speaking for him, Toki is no longer in the USofA (note his unusual post times...), so I'm thinking the home version of the game is on hold for now....


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> I concur, damn women coming out of the woodwork.
> *




Hey, now, be careful...Anika's learned a new move, and it works on male GMs too, I think


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Eh, well, I'm hoping to play Charlotte a bit different then the rest of the girls, but I'm not sure how that'l turn up-still need to work on my own roleplaying skills a bit but everything should turn out fine (in theory... )  Personality/Power wise, she might be Ryan's type, dunno though, we'll see how things turn out.

I'll have to check out that storyhour as well


----------



## Agamon

Hmmm, I noticed Legacy hasn't been updated pretty much since GL started.  Did you stop playing at that point, Toki, or are you just slacking?  (my players better not read this, or I'll be charged with hypocracy...)


----------



## Hammerhead

Is Ryan angsty? I always thought him just whiny, myself. Although I do say that he's getting better at the whole 'not whining' thing. I wonder who the most stable of our characters is?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Heh, I created Charlotte because of the character concept.  My original char idea was going to be a guy, but then I got around past motivating factors and into what powers he would have, and when I thought of shapechanging into a swarm of spiders, I figured it would fit better with a girl char


----------



## Agamon

No, John is the most angsty.  Ryan is the most whiney/angry-at-the-world, which invariably leads to angst, though.

Most stable?  Geez, do we have a stable PC?  Paladin probably used to be it.  Going by outward appearances, probably Anika, but then she does worship Norse gods...but unlike everyone else, who seem to have a problem dealing with their quirkinesses, she's completely at ease with it...hmmm, well sort of.  Of course, I'm not showing that card just yet.


----------



## Tokiwong

Interesting line of thoughts, and yeah I am overseas, and yes I ran the Justice Elite: Beta, but that game is on indefinite hiatus, and yea the Power Levels are closer, but oh well


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *You know, I have the distressing feeling that Ryan will like none of his new team members. Maybe Ryan and Ruby will get along, since they at least have common ground in that they've both killed people. Ryan was a wreck in Issue 3 because of it, especially since he knew they weren't a real threat anymore. *




Ruby has managed to write that whole situation of as self-defence with the help some good parental guidance. She still isn't completely over it but she won't allow it to affect her mood ... mostly.
I think the best link they'll have is that they both look like aliens, kind of.


----------



## Tokiwong

They look like something


----------



## Aust Meliamne

I must say, I'm really enjoying this game.  Glad to see that Agamon took up the reigns and started something over in the US.  This could turn into something really big.

As for who is the most stable, definitely isn't me  
Jeez, darn near everytime John is in a room with more than 5 people, his powers freak out.  (Not that I mind at all.  I chose the weakness cause I thought it'd be fun to play)  Been doing good this issue (knock on wood).  I just hope his new Illusion ability doesn't cause wonky things to happen along with uncontrolled TK effects.  That'd really get strange


----------



## Tokiwong

I am glad everyone is enjoying the game


----------



## Hammerhead

I updated Ryan's character sheet, increasing his Str from 16 to 18 (all that time working out), giving him the Heroic Surge feat, increasing his base attack by two (combat experience), and buying the Healing power stunt for Cosmic Power, spending twelve points, leaving me with 3. 

I think this game is really great, easily the best superhero game I've been in.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

OK.  I'm confused.  I had written down on my char sheet that we've recieved 11 power points in total XP thus far, but Hammerhaed just said he spend 11 and has 3 left over.  Anyone know what the correct total is?


----------



## Tokiwong

the total should be 11. I think Hammerhead miscounted unless I missed points


----------



## Hammerhead

Actually, I spent twelve, not eleven, and I just edited my post to change that. The confusion stems from that when the errata came out, Force Field came with a free extra. I had originally bought my Energy Field as an Extra for Cosmic Power, but when Force Field got changed I made Energy Field its free extra, saving me eight points that I hadn't spent until now. That's why I seem to have so many points saved.

The point count so far is:
Issue 1 + 2: 5 points
Issue 3 + 4: 6 points
Total for all characters who started at the beginning is eleven points, I believe.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Actually, I spent twelve, not eleven, and I just edited my post to change that. The confusion stems from that when the errata came out, Force Field came with a free extra. I had originally bought my Energy Field as an Extra for Cosmic Power, but when Force Field got changed I made Energy Field its free extra, saving me eight points that I hadn't spent until now. That's why I seem to have so many points saved.
> 
> The point count so far is:
> Issue 1 + 2: 5 points
> Issue 3 + 4: 6 points
> Total for all characters who started at the beginning is eleven points, I believe. *




You is correct my buddy, so 12 is right  but the total for everyone but Cassie or Anika is 11.  Cassie has 9, and Anika has 6.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Ah, ok.  Just making sure I did my math correctly.

Damn.  and I was all psyched up to spend another 3 points...
ah well, guess I'll wait a bit.


----------



## Agamon

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *I must say, I'm really enjoying this game.  Glad to see that Agamon took up the reigns and started something over in the US.  This could turn into something really big.
> 
> As for who is the most stable, definitely isn't me
> Jeez, darn near everytime John is in a room with more than 5 people, his powers freak out.  (Not that I mind at all.  I chose the weakness cause I thought it'd be fun to play)  Been doing good this issue (knock on wood).  I just hope his new Illusion ability doesn't cause wonky things to happen along with uncontrolled TK effects.  That'd really get strange    *




Yeah, if my game's half as fun as this one, I'll be quite pleased.

I actually meant to put John, not James in my last post, as the angsty one (just following Toki up on the name screw-up thing ).  John is certainly...how would Shao-Lin put it, the most _interesting_ PC?   And now illusions?  We don't need the Pantheon to fight, just John's out-of-control brain...


----------



## Aust Meliamne

heh.  Let's think.  Strange illusions, telekinetic bursts, random mental blasts.  Could get very interesting.


----------



## Tokiwong

*It Begins*

nice long interlude post coming up


----------



## Agamon

Hoo boy, finding Char sheets on this monster thread is a headache.  Maybe time to pull the Rogues Gallery page back up, eh guys?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Oooh, evil interlude, I like 

I'll post Charlotte in the gallery.


----------



## Hammerhead

I must say I loved the interludes. I wonder who the brother and sister are? I hope one of them isn't Ryan, that's for sure.

I'm editing my character in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Agamon

Yes, awesome interlude, though EN World wouldn't let me say so earlier.  I liked the sister revelation, as vague as it was, very kewl.


----------



## Agamon

HH, to put a pic in I beleive you use (img) (/img) (with square brackets, of course).


----------



## Hammerhead

I think I figured out how to, now. You just use the attach file thing, I guess. A computer whiz I am not.

EDIT: Of course, I haven't actually tried that yet, so I'm probably wrong. Would you put the name of the file and its type between the two img's? Like (img)ryan.bmp(/img)


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Hammerhead, if you use the (img) (/img) code, you need to put a web address inbetween the tags.  I've found that it's just easier to attach a file more often than not.


----------



## Samnell

Whew, you don't check the boards in most of a day...

I'm a little confused about the order of events once everyone starts taking off.

First John hands Mark his stuff to buy and then flies off to the roof of the mall. 

Then Ryan goes off after him and they talk on the roof?

Then John broadcasts what he overheard to everyone. 

Then the people around the girls drop (I'm not sure where Mark is in relation to that). John comes flying back and Ryan's talking to Tommy again so is he back too? In the same post he's talking to Mark again...

Have I got this about right or am I missing something? I'm not sure where Mark fits into the sequence exactly and where he is in relation to the girls when the mental blast goes off or Ryan's subsequent healing...

Help?


----------



## Tokiwong

Things got a litlke disjointed, but the Ryan to Tommy talk takes place before the events with Sarah, and right now Mark, and Tommy are the only ones left in the men's store, the girls are some ways away, so the people in this store are not affected by her mental scream, but Mqark does get John's announcement, hopefully that clears things up


----------



## Tokiwong

oh and Shalimar I don't think you can spend a Hero Point to recover from Incapacitated, this is lethal damage not stun damage, you are not just unconcious, you are nearly dying


----------



## Hammerhead

I'd imagine that John never reached the roof. He saw the unconscious form of Sarah, and then he and Ryan swooped down to investigate.

I talked to Tommy right before John went crazy, then pursued John.


----------



## Shalimar

Toki, you can use a hero point to get an immediate roll to recover from disabled, but it is simply a normal roll, you dont get to take 10 if you fail, so its all or nothing since to get the check you spent a hero point you can't spend another to reroll.

Its the very first topic on page 106, called Recover.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *I'd imagine that John never reached the roof. He saw the unconscious form of Sarah, and then he and Ryan swooped down to investigate.
> 
> I talked to Tommy right before John went crazy, then pursued John. *




I think I have it well enough to fake something now.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Toki, you can use a hero point to get an immediate roll to recover from disabled, but it is simply a normal roll, you dont get to take 10 if you fail, so its all or nothing since to get the check you spent a hero point you can't spend another to reroll.
> 
> Its the very first topic on page 106, called Recover. *




I stand corrected, this is what I get for not bringing myu book to work oh well, I am still working on the post, anyone happen to know what the Dc for the check is offhand


----------



## Shalimar

You know, eventually I'll just have to stop using my armor and start using Elemental Shiled Air, it'd be much easier then worrying about what she is wearing.


----------



## Shalimar

> I stand corrected, this is what I get for not bringing myu book to work oh well, I am still working on the post, anyone happen to know what the Dc for the check is offhand




Con check, dc 20


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Con check, dc 20 *




Thanks


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Why do the students of the Institute always run into Pantheon terrorists? First James with Synapse, now Ruby with Bishop. I guess they might be trying to recruit us once we graduate.
> 
> Or kill us  *




I got me a feeling they are all coming to town for some reason


----------



## Tokiwong

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I got me a feeling they are all coming to town for some reason  *




Cause Mexico City is just not a good tourist spot?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

heheh

OK I updated James... man I hate that I am not a weekend poster


----------



## Agamon

Holy crap.  Toki, what day is it in GL?  I might have to make a wee modification to my game


----------



## Tokiwong

The day Agamon is July 6th in Africa, it is about 2030 local time, so back in Mexico it is 1430 local time.  Or there abouts on the 6th of July.


----------



## Agamon

Okay, thanks, I'll just edit the starting time for my game and work this in.  Colorado's not so far away from Mexico City...


----------



## Hammerhead

I wonder what's going on; from these interludes, I think I'm finally getting some idea, but anyone have anything more specific than the evil Overlord is making some kind of dimensional shift to attack Earth or something like that, and Ryan is key to their plans. It would seem that the Eternals like Chrono are opposed to them, as is the Cardinal of the Pantheon. I wonder if the Cardinal is Catholic? 

From the interlude, they mentioned something about someone's sister. Does anyone else have a sister other than Ryan? James doesn't, Mark doesn't as far as I know, John doesn't...this seems kind of bad. :-(


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly has a sister and a brother, but thatwouldn't really work with the phrasing of the relevant passages.  Looks like you are elected.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> From the interlude, they mentioned something about someone's sister. Does anyone else have a sister other than Ryan? James doesn't, Mark doesn't as far as I know, John doesn't...this seems kind of bad. :-(




So far as he knows, Mark has no living relations.


----------



## Hammerhead

Poor Ryan. His sister (I think in one of the earlier Issues her name was Elizabeth) is so much better than he is in just about everything, and ever since she was born he grew up in her shadow. A math prodigy who's a genius and an actual nice person. 

Still, I believed that the relationship between Elites and genetic relation had yet to be determined. And Bishop mentioned something about elite powers matching your personality. Maybe one of you other guys has some unknown sister.


----------



## Tokiwong

Interesting thoughts all around


----------



## Aenion

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Poor Ryan. His sister (I think in one of the earlier Issues her name was Elizabeth) is so much better than he is in just about everything, and ever since she was born he grew up in her shadow. A math prodigy who's a genius and an actual nice person.
> 
> Still, I believed that the relationship between Elites and genetic relation had yet to be determined. And Bishop mentioned something about elite powers matching your personality. Maybe one of you other guys has some unknown sister. *




Maybe it's just my mind doing over time 'cause of exams, but check out the first paragraph of the part about Cardinal again. My guess would be that Ryan might have an older sister he doesn't know of yet.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Cassie's Mom: Test Tube
Cassie's Dad: Knife


----------



## Tokiwong

curiouser, and more curiouser


----------



## Agamon

Comet and Cardinal have similar powers, someone important ('a boy') has a sister, and Cardinal seems to me to be both quite sensitive and powerful.

And Anika isn't a boy, nor have a sister (though that would be surprisng if these weren't true ).


----------



## Agamon

Aenion, seeing as Ruby and Anika are both here from Barcelona, maybe they could already know each other?  Even before she mainfested her powers, Anika's always tended to make friends with the so-called 'freaks' (note that Star and Ryan are probably her closest things she has to friends here), so I think it'd make sense.  Just a thought before they meet up.


----------



## Aenion

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Aenion, seeing as Ruby and Anika are both here from Barcelona, maybe they could already know each other?  Even before she mainfested her powers, Anika's always tended to make friends with the so-called 'freaks' (note that Star and Ryan are probably her closest things she has to friends here), so I think it'd make sense.  Just a thought before they meet up. *




Ruby actually arrived straight from Chicago, it's Kal and Aris who came from Barcelona or so they say. 

But nothing prevents them from becoming friends as Ruby will probably cling to anyone who treats her as a normal human being.


----------



## Agamon

Right, right, I'm confused, my bad.


----------



## Shalimar

Aenion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ruby actually arrived straight from Chicago, it's Kal and Aris who came from Barcelona or so they say.
> 
> But nothing prevents them from becoming friends as Ruby will probably cling to anyone who treats her as a normal human being. *




Actually, the same goes for Kelly too, she'd want to be friends with people who treat her normally too, so long as eople don't yell and scream her name constantly, she'll be pretty much ok with them


----------



## Hammerhead

Since Anika's from Barcelona, doesn't that kind of shoot holes in Kal and Aris's cover story? Oh well, I doubt they're exactly schooled in deception.

Poor Tommy, shot down by Kelly. He must feel crushed. Oh well, Kelly isn't exactly the most likable of our characters  I'm sure Tommy will find a new date (or build one).


----------



## Shalimar

Would Ryan take a 12 year old to the dance?  I'm impressed that he had the nerve to actually ask someone that much older then him, or even have any interest in going out with a girl, although it seems like he was doing more because he thought she was cool then out of any desire so I geuss it kind of explains that.

I never claimed she would be most liked, theres a reason her nickname is princess.  Although I don't see how turning down someone that much younger and less mature then you makes you un-likeable.  Starting to regret turning him down though, Kelly wouldn't go unescorted to the dance so I need to find her a date.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tommy is twelve? I never realized he was that young. 

And no, I don't think turning down Tommy makes her unlikeable; I'm actually surprised Tommy he asked. Kelly's 'spoiled brat' attitude makes her unlikeable, although it is understandable, given her history.


----------



## Victim

I thought Tommy said someplace that he was 14?

Well, I guess it's time for Star 2.0.


----------



## Shalimar

I am pretty sure he is that young, and since she is 16 that 4 year difference is an entire world apart.  Maybe Kelly can run into John or maybe just another student.  Not getting a date would be like world-class embaressment.  How long exactly till the dance?

Edit: He is 14, but thats still kind of young for a 16 year-old, especially since Kelly would go for older guys, and there would be enough older guys interested in her anyway.


----------



## Agamon

I also originally thought he was 12 but recently read that he was 14.  Toki will have to set the record straight.


----------



## Agamon

Of the male characters we know, I think both John and Zero (as far as we know) are still dateless.

Yeah, I don't think Anika's going to fawn over Kelly.  She's likely heard of her, but she's not into pop/rock music.  She'd treat her like anyone else.  Same with Ruby.  Even Charlotte (after the initial shock, anyways...).  She knows what it's like to be ridiculed, plus she's trying really hard to be liked here (though sometimes it may not show, as it kinda goes against the way she's acted previous to coming here).


----------



## Shalimar

Here's a thought, how old is Charles? And what exactly does Kelly know about him?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Here's a thought, how old is Charles? And what exactly does Kelly know about him?





Tommy is 14, and Charles is about 37, an ex-special forces veteran, worked as a mercernary killed lots of people, continually single, from the urban streets of LA, likes to chill, thinks Kelly is a snobby princess, but likes her anyways, as a father kind of thing, and he is pretty much immune to her charms, oh and he killed lots of people


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy is 14, and Charles is about 37, an ex-special forces veteran, worked as a mercernary killed lots of people, continually single, from the urban streets of LA, likes to chill, thinks Kelly is a snobby princess, but likes her anyways, as a father kind of thing, and he is pretty much immune to her charms, oh and he killed lots of people




Good to know, I guess that rules him out.  She'll just have to find someone a little bit older then herself who is interested.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Good to know, I guess that rules him out.  She'll just have to find someone a little bit older then herself who is interested.




I figured it would


----------



## Tokiwong

So how is you guys liking how the story has built up so far over the five issues, I am curious to see how you all have enjoyed the ride?


----------



## Mimic

I like the story so far, even if you did blow up Mexico city 

Oh btw nice new interface you got here.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> So how is you guys liking how the story has built up so far over the five issues, I am curious to see how you all have enjoyed the ride?



 I'm having a good time.  Liking it alot


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> I'm having a good time.  Liking it alot




Me to, I am enjoying this story


----------



## Shalimar

I'm liking it a lot as well, great job!


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> So how is you guys liking how the story has built up so far over the five issues, I am curious to see how you all have enjoyed the ride?




Loads of fun so far 

Hmmm, now to find some time to study


----------



## Samnell

I'm having lots of fun.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I haven't played long but I've been following this since the beginning, and it's a very interesting story.  Having fun so far, though-I'm sure that'l increase as I continue to play


----------



## Agamon

No, this game sucks.   

Kidding, kidding, 'tis a most joyful way to pass the time, I must say, with a very ingaging storyline.  Bravo. *golf clap*


----------



## Tokiwong

Sounds great, I am glad everyone is having fun, the story is unfolding nicely


----------



## Shalimar

Sorry about the color on the last post in the IC thread, not totally used to the new formating, and I don't know how to change the black text back to normal colors.


----------



## Shalimar

Just thought of this, since Kelly lost all of her luggage and belongings (at least the ones with her) including her armor, what should I do, have another set sent over, or just re-assign the points?  If I did re-assign the points, I'd just add the Elemental Shield extra from Air control, basically the same, just different FX as her armor currently is.


----------



## Tokiwong

the armor, will arrive before anything catastrophic happens, unless you want to shift the points around


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> the armor, will arrive before anything catastrophic happens, unless you want to shift the points around




Well, consider them shifted to Elemental Shield.  If I had remembered that you could add that as an extra to Weather Control if you have Air Control, I would have done it in the first place, should have read more thoroughly.


----------



## Tokiwong

sounds good to me


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Tokiwong I have to say I LOVE the way this game is going... hehehe... made me smile this morning... "she likes you... don't know why cause you are a L-O-S-E-R" 

good stuff


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> Tokiwong I have to say I LOVE the way this game is going... hehehe... made me smile this morning... "she likes you... don't know why cause you are a L-O-S-E-R"
> 
> good stuff



Hey now...L-O-S-E-R's need love too...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> Hey now...L-O-S-E-R's need love too...





hehehehe


----------



## Tokiwong

just glad you all enjoy it


----------



## Agamon

Alright, there goes "first impressions" Anika spouting off at the lip again.  Hopefully it doesn't end with her in traction, lying in a hospital bed beside Sarah's...


----------



## Shalimar

Actually, I am glad for it as Jimmy isn't very likeable at all, that, and Kelly doesn't want to get off on the wrong foot with everyone over a guy, especially one that would do that to Sarah when she is that hurt.  I had no reasonable out since the only people she had met actually liked Jimmy.  If Anika confirms that its true she be looking for a date, again.


----------



## Agamon

Heh, let's just see how Jimmy reacts to this, first...he kinda seems insecure, but unlike most bully/jerks, he's got butt-kicking ability to back up his smugness.  I'm thinking even he wouldn't hit a defenseless girl though...for having Wisdom as her highest stat, Anika does some pretty dumb things sometimes...


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Heh, let's just see how Jimmy reacts to this, first...he kinda seems insecure, but unlike most bully/jerks, he's got butt-kicking ability to back up his smugness. I'm thinking even he wouldn't hit a defenseless girl though...for having Wisdom as her highest stat, Anika does some pretty dumb things sometimes...




It seems like lashing out is a fair bet, although I'd love to see him try to hurt either Kell or Anika, either of us could fly out of reach and just blast him, or I could just use Snare(area effect) to just freeze his feet in place, heck being really malicious Kelly could use Heroic surge to double snare him in one turn, and both snares can use the area extra and fatigue extra at the same time so he would have to make something like 6 saves at once, pretty nasty.

I hope the whole kelly is confused and there are almost serperate people with different desires running around in her head is coming through, otherwise it would all just be confusing as hell and inconsistant as far as how she acts.


----------



## Tokiwong

I like pie


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I like pie



 yes we know


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> It seems like lashing out is a fair bet, although I'd love to see him try to hurt either Kell or Anika, either of us could fly out of reach and just blast him, or I could just use Snare(area effect) to just freeze his feet in place, heck being really malicious Kelly could use Heroic surge to double snare him in one turn, and both snares can use the area extra and fatigue extra at the same time so he would have to make something like 6 saves at once, pretty nasty.
> 
> I hope the whole kelly is confused and there are almost serperate people with different desires running around in her head is coming through, otherwise it would all just be confusing as hell and inconsistant as far as how she acts.




Things is, Anika wouldn't be ready for it, I don't think.  She's never had an arguement with an elite before, it hasn't really occured to her that he could tie her into a pretzel.  One punch, even if he pulled it, and she'd be out like a light.  He seems to be holding it together better then Anika is, though, and it's really not even any of her business (what can I say, she likes to speak her mind, which you might as well with all the telepaths runnig around  )

I picked up on Kelly's confusion a while back.  Don't think Anika has though.


----------



## Agamon

pie? where?

...what kinda pie we talking about?


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> pie? where?
> 
> ...what kinda pie we talking about?




Apple Pie?
Blue-berry pie?
Peach Pie?
Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Choclate Cream Pie
Cherry pie


----------



## Tokiwong

I would have to go with Apple Pie, and yes Jimmy is holding it together much better then Anika, we menfolk have a word for people like Anika, but I shall not repeat it here, and no it does not start with a B... it starts with a C


----------



## Hammerhead

True, but if Anika won initiative, she could put up a force field, fly into the air, and blast Jimmy to her heart's content.

Just to let everyone know, I won't have access to a personal computer for the next few weeks, just a computer lab, so I'll likely only be able to post once a day.


----------



## Tokiwong

Here you loud and clear Hammerhead, I will keep that in mind...

In other news noone gives love to my boy Jimmy, no wonder he hates everyone so much


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Here you loud and clear Hammerhead, I will keep that in mind...
> 
> In other news noone gives love to my boy Jimmy, no wonder he hates everyone so much




Well he doesn't give much of a chance too you know. As for Cassie, she's a bit hurt that she's appranetly hasn't gotten though to Ryan (and I knwo he's not about to change in amoment but she's a lot more idealistic than me)


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Here you loud and clear Hammerhead, I will keep that in mind...
> 
> In other news noone gives love to my boy Jimmy, no wonder he hates everyone so much




That was very cathartic, Toki, thanks


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well he doesn't give much of a chance too you know. As for Cassie, she's a bit hurt that she's appranetly hasn't gotten though to Ryan (and I knwo he's not about to change in amoment but she's a lot more idealistic than me)



 I am not quite sure what she is looking for, I am quite mystified by her actions


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am not quite sure what she is looking for, I am quite mystified by her actions




Basically she is going back to her room to change into work out clothes. (didn't see that she would stay behind and say anything more to the new comers.. felt kinda fifth wheel there.. no big.)


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Basically she is going back to her room to change into work out clothes. (didn't see that she would stay behind and say anything more to the new comers.. felt kinda fifth wheel there.. no big.)



 I meant what she meant to accomplish with Ryan


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I meant what she meant to accomplish with Ryan




Well she just tried to show him that she can be trusted, that she is willing to listen, and that she doesn't think he's a freak. (but being me.. I most likely goofed putting that across )


----------



## Tokiwong

I concur, I think she accomplished that but who knows


----------



## Shalimar

Wow, Tommy is such a little bastard.  Thats like so freaky.  Why would I not put it past the jerk to put Cameras in all the bathroom and bug all the rest of the school.


----------



## Hammerhead

You'd almost think he was a spy or something?


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You'd almost think he was a spy or something?




Hey, just becasue Ryan is paranoid doesn't make him automatically right, only safer.


----------



## Hammerhead

It's not paranoia if they really are out to get you...


----------



## Hammerhead

You know, just as a minor aside, it's Ryan Praloski, not Prolaski.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Yup.. lots of confusion there I"m sure. 
Just think of him as 'mr standoffish' gryn


FYI toki you want to do a gym scene set it up.. Cassie could be working off frustartoins


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Charlotte would probably be interested in testing her non-spidery form skills in combat, and would be willing to spar with Cassie if she had a chance to 

(Although she'd probably lose really quickly )


----------



## Agamon

Hey, Sollir, I could be wrong, but it looks to me like Arafina agreed to go to the dance with Char...

And Anika does not want to spar with Cas, as she is easily the worst fighter in the group.  She wouldn't even last very long in a catfight


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Doh, I sometimes get the wrong meanings of things.  Er, I'll edit my post appropriatley.

Edit-Wow, my brain must have been turned off at that time, yep, definately in need of editing.  No clue how I made that mistake


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hey, Sollir, I could be wrong, but it looks to me like Arafina agreed to go to the dance with Char...
> 
> And Anika does not want to spar with Cas, as she is easily the worst fighter in the group. She wouldn't even last very long in a catfight




note: chciks who can throw lightning.. rarely loose cat fights


----------



## Shalimar

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> note: chciks who can throw lightning.. rarely loose cat fights




Then put me down for a fight .  The other option is flying up out of range and then starting to blast.


----------



## Agamon

Okay, I meant in a hand-to-hand spar type of fight, not an all-out you're-gonna-die-before-I-do, type of fight


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Agamon said:
			
		

> Okay, I meant in a hand-to-hand spar type of fight, not an all-out you're-gonna-die-before-I-do, type of fight




Well doesn't a cat fight mean rules go bye bye?


----------



## Agamon

Hey, Toki, I was thinking about my powers today, and I realize that I kinda want all my spells to have, at the quickest, *Action: Half*, meaning I'd have to cast the spell to bring the power up.  This means Force Field, Comprehend, Shapeshift and Flight would have the Slow flaw because I need to "turn them on".  This would give me a few extra points to mess around with, probably adding extras to these powers to even it out.  That sound alright with you?


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well doesn't a cat fight mean rules go bye bye?



 Good point, I think women really are trying to kill each other in catfights


----------



## Tokiwong

Soundsn good to me Agamon


----------



## Shalimar

Where was it said that Ryan hadn't made it onto Legacy?


----------



## Hammerhead

At the Playboy Club, after Ryan had insulted Paragon. Tommy went on a little rant and mentioned something about why Ryan wasn't on the team.


----------



## Agamon

I missed that.  I'm sure that that's helping his demeanor a bunch


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> At the Playboy Club, after Ryan had insulted Paragon. Tommy went on a little rant and mentioned something about why Ryan wasn't on the team.




Thats a pisser, but you shouldn't mind, he *might* not know everything.  Besides I am sure that a few of the rest of us didn't make it either.


----------



## Hammerhead

Actually, Ryan isn't sure whether to believe Tommy. At least, if he's not on Legacy, he's sure it's for a good reason that isn't his fault.


----------



## Agamon

Okay, so the question is, what power does one need to find someone?  ESP is good for distance, but it only shows locations, it doesn't find individuals.  The Detect feat is good for spoting certain things, but I'm not sure it's as specific as certain individuals, plus it's only what you can visually see.  Any ideas?  If not, I suppose Anika can hit a brick wall, no shame in not being able to do everything (though she'll likely be frustated by it).


----------



## Tokiwong

I would go with ESP with an extra for locating individuals, a custom extra I suppose


----------



## Agamon

Okay, I was thinkning along the same lines, but ESP isn't a 'known' spell for Anika, so it takes extra effort just to cast it, but it also takes extra effort to use a extra you don't have, so I suppose it's a bit beyond her ability to do.


----------



## Tokiwong

about what I was thinking Agamon


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm not sure how ESP works, but couldn't you ESP the location of Genocide and Red Witch?


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim, I know you read this. Why don't you post your theories here?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Victim, I know you read this. Why don't you post your theories here?



 ooh I would like to see the theories myself, I like that kind of stuff


----------



## Hammerhead

I'll probably mess up some of his stuff, but he has theories of a second spy, among other things.-


----------



## Shalimar

Who wants to bet Kelly's mouth gets her in trouble?


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Who wants to bet Kelly's mouth gets her in trouble?




Actually we'll have to start a pool to see who's mouth gets them in trouble first: Kelly or Anika


----------



## Victim

As if Hammerhead was sharing all his spy theories.

Well, multiple spies are only one part of my idea.  Based on the cutscene information, the Pantheon group and the Vanguard/Overseer/Congo group seem to have different information.  There could a number of reasons for this, including several spies, Tommy working with both sides, different factions in the Pantheon, Vanguard selling some information that it picks up from its Pantheon allies* etc.  Multiple "spies" makes sense in a different way, too, because organizations might interested in elite talent and school personel might be interested in talking with them so that students can get jobs upon graduation (the Institute is, in some ways, high school and college so it might have employment advisors or something).

*VSC and the Pantheon seem to come up together alot.

And, for the conspiracy lovers out there, the UN moves after Mexico seem to be setting up a world government. It's always suspicious to see people taking advantage of disaster immediately afterwards.  At best, it's very opportunistic.  I'd like to the international reaction to the UN essentially proclaiming its control over every country.



> * It took all of Ryan's self control to not shout, punch a hole in the wall, or do anything violent.*




This is probably why Ryan isn't on the team.  But it would be rather embarassing to be beaten out by John, who doesn't have full control over his powers.  John's weakness might end up causing as much trouble as Ryan's attitude.

Kelly's mouth won't get her into too much trouble as long as she's quick with her Elemental force field thing.  And as long as she's not a spy, she ought to be okay.  Hammerhead has told me that bad things will happen if Ryan catches the spy.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Just a note there Agamon, but James is outside not with you guys in the office right now... but sure he will be a bit embarrassed when he finds out Ryan and other friends did not make the team... but then again, he's the Traveller!!!!  hehehe no right now he is thinking about (in this order)...

1. how many people died in that blast!
2. three and half million dollars a year!!
3. Kiyana is holding my hand... WOW
4. repeat


----------



## Shalimar

Well, Kelly had figured she had made the team as a matter of course, no try-out required, toki, out of curiosity, what did you mean by "excluding new students," did you mean new students wont go on the second Tier and therefore can't make the team, or that they could skip second Tier and go straight to  the team?


----------



## Shalimar

Victim said:
			
		

> Kelly's mouth won't get her into too much trouble as long as she's quick with her Elemental force field thing. And as long as she's not a spy, she ought to be okay. Hammerhead has told me that bad things will happen if Ryan catches the spy.




Well, thats where she is going to be sinking pp for the forseeable future, into making her Air-shield triggered by being attacked, she actually has it as a 2 rank partial extra, eventually it'll be bought up to full.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Pout!!

Cassie didn't even get an email turning her down!


----------



## Agamon

Doggonit, I did it again.  The John/James name thing confuses me somehow.  I'll get that straight yet...


----------



## Agamon

Agamon said:
			
		

> Actually we'll have to start a pool to see who's mouth gets them in trouble first: Kelly or Anika




Hmmm, seeing the latest posts, actually, I'll concede this contest to you, Shal


----------



## Tokiwong

I like the ideas Victim, and many of them are close to what may or may not occur


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hmmm, seeing the latest posts, actually, I'll concede this contest to you, Shal




Well, Kelly will definitely speak her mind, she just doesn't expect consequences from it, she is niave like that, although sheltered or spoiled might be a better word for it.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Well, Kelly had figured she had made the team as a matter of course, no try-out required, toki, out of curiosity, what did you mean by "excluding new students," did you mean new students wont go on the second Tier and therefore can't make the team, or that they could skip second Tier and go straight to  the team?



 bleh not even sure, basically the new students have not been tested, or evaluated yet, so they are not being considered until Mr. McCallister or the powers that be make their decison, which ever happens first


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Well, Kelly will definitely speak her mind, she just doesn't expect consequences from it, she is niave like that, although sheltered or spoiled might be a better word for it.




Ah.  Anika's hot-headed, opinionated and emotional.  She often knows better than to shoot the mouth off.  Sometimes, though, her temper gets the better of her.


----------



## Victim

I'm confused on something.  I thought that the classification of elites went as follows:

Alpha (big wimps)
Bravo (our heroes)
Charlie (PL 10)
Delta
Omega (Cardinal?)

However, some of the characters seem to refering to each other as Deltas instead.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> I'm confused on something.  I thought that the classification of elites went as follows:
> 
> Alpha (big wimps)
> Bravo (our heroes)
> Charlie (PL 10)
> Delta
> Omega (Cardinal?)
> 
> However, some of the characters seem to refering to each other as Deltas instead.




Good point, for some reason, I saw Delta as the low and thought it went to Alpha as high, but I forgot about Omega, which apparently Cardinal is.  There was an explantion somewhere, but I forget where.  What are the official clasifications, Toki?


----------



## Samnell

Toki, so you know I'm going to be a bit less responsive in the early weekend than I have been in the past. I'm taking a course (Foundations of American Education) that was only offered in four back to back Friday-Saturday sessions. The Fridays are from 6-9 PM, and Saturday I'm there all day, 8AM-4PM. So Mark might get a little quieter. It's not for lack of interest, just general lack of time come Saturdays. After it's over, I'll have another one until the end of the semester in December.

I do get a weekend off after every two of class, and I'm hoping I'll be able to be more attentive then like I've been capable of in the past. Weekdays should be uneffected.


----------



## Tokiwong

Sounds good Samnell, don't worry about it...

I have seen it, and I think some players are getting Deltas confused with Elites for Radiant's Mutant High game 

Alpha is about PL 6-7, Bravo is PL 8-9, Charlie is PL 10-12, Delta is PL 13-15, Omega is anything beyond that, and yes it is suspected that Cardinal is Omega class, but considering that Delta class are very rare, who knows 

I hope that answers things, I don't have my notes on hand, and I got alot of them


----------



## Tokiwong

in unrelated news I will probably fast forward a few days, and detail the International response to the disaster, and all that  most likely Monday, we shall see


----------



## Hammerhead

Kelly and Anika's mouths getting them into trouble? What about Ryan's actions getting him into trouble? Especially since he's aching for a fight with Tommy and/or Jimmy Li.

As for my spy theories, I had two lists, the A list, and the 2 list.

A list:
Tommy: Why? He was present at the mall and the preserve, is very intelligent and seems to know everything that goes on at the institute. IN the future, he also works for Pantheon. Why not? He's young, seems obsessed with the JE, and is pretty trusting. 
Jimmy: Why? He was also present at both the mall and the preserve, is mean and an overall bad person, and walked away by himself before the attack. Why not? He isn't smart enough to be a spy, nor did he make an attempt to ingratiate himself with the people he was supposed to be spying on.
Kiyana: Why? She was present at the mall, knew about the preserve, tried to make friends with everyone, and did nothing during the mall fight. Why not? She's just so goofy.

The B list:
Everyone else, except for
James: Why not? It would be easy for him to grab Ryan, teleport somewhere, and teleport back before anyone knew what happened.
Mark: Why not? Was clearly attempting to beat down the thugs at the mall and the preserve, and has a cool attitude.
Hudabo (or whatever the headmaster's name is, I forget): Has an easy way to get Ryan alone to kidnap him.
Raptor: He's a former member of JE.
Cassie, Anika: Came after the first mall attack.

Tokiwong, I have a question. How much of your plot arc did you plan before you saw our characters? For example, Cassandra being a temporal anomaly and Ryan being a clone of Captain Cosmo are two pretty specific things. I mean, did you expect someone to have Cosmic power? (Not a bad guess, really, because it seems that a lot of PCs are Cosmic powered in M&M games)

Also, I'm planning on running a Freedom City M&M game on these boards, and wondered if anyone playing this game would be interested, before I post an announcement two weeks from now (when I get my own computer).


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Also, I'm planning on running a Freedom City M&M game on these boards, and wondered if anyone playing this game would be interested, before I post an announcement two weeks from now (when I get my own computer).



Cool; I would be interested in playing in your game.  Just let me know the details so I can work up a character and where I can find the game when you start.  Feel free to email me at aust@nc.rr.com with the details.

PS:  has anyone figured out how to insert a linkable email in a post.  The old boards had tags that allowed this, but I can't seem to figure it out on these new boards


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Also, I'm planning on running a Freedom City M&M game on these boards, and wondered if anyone playing this game would be interested, before I post an announcement two weeks from now (when I get my own computer).




Maybe. I guess it would depend on the setup and how creative I were feeling at the time.


----------



## Agamon

Freedom City?  W00t, count me in, Double-H.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'd definately join in


----------



## Tokiwong

I would join, or something 

As far as if I had stuff planned, my official answer is yes.

My Unnoficial answer is that I had a basic plan for the game, and then I had to decide who I wanted it to be in the first combat.  I picked Ryan, and we were off to the races.  Cassie, just gave me an open background, and I built from there


----------



## Agamon

The cool thing about these PbP's is that it's really easy to make things up as you go (in fact, it's pretty much a necessity to do so...)


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> The cool thing about these PbP's is that it's really easy to make things up as you go (in fact, it's pretty much a necessity to do so...)



 I concur, it also allows me time to collect my thoughts


----------



## Mimic

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Also, I'm planning on running a Freedom City M&M game on these boards, and wondered if anyone playing this game would be interested, before I post an announcement two weeks from now (when I get my own computer).




Although I am not in this game, if you have an opening I would like to join.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Tell me if what I just posted is workable, as I was afraid to put actions up for another PC.  I'll edit it out if not.


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Tell me if what I just posted is workable, as I was afraid to put actions up for another PC.  I'll edit it out if not.



 Sounds fine, but I will be fast forwarding pretty soon as it is


----------



## Shalimar

Since you are fast forwarding, I figure I should probably let you know what Kelly will do between the current time and when you are fast forwarding it to.

Kelly will speak to her father, as well as her agent, and anyone else that she knows that could potentially have pull with the selection comittee, being the brat that she is, she figures one of them will have the goods on someone to get her onto the team, allowing me to have a few tantrums at the her father when he can't.

Did I mention how much of a spoiled brat she is?  Think Draco Malfoy, but a more polite and pleasant version (when things are going her way)


----------



## Tokiwong

expect temper tantrums for awhile then


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> expect temper tantrums for awhile then



heh


----------



## Hammerhead

Mimic-my game, when I post the Recruitment threat, will be open to everyone. I just wanted to gauge the interest here in this game.

Ryan's fashion is based off the coolest of the Freedom League, Dr. Metropolis (another hero with Disturbing).


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Question Tokiwong, is James still restricted to campus? Now that he is a part of the legacy team AND after his talk with Mr. Mad  he want to try and set a good example. Also as Kiyana is on the team he wants to make sure he stays on the team 

I just want to make sure he can leave before I reply to Yoshi about leaving and all (must resist impluse to go skiny dipping with Kiyana)


----------



## Victim

Ryan ought to use extra for Create Object to produce a cosmic energy blossom for Anika.  And, since he can sustain it almost indefinitely, its disappereance would probably signify an attack on Ryan.


----------



## Agamon

Toki, do you still have access to your email account from where you're stationed?  I need to message you privately, if that's not a problem.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Toki, do you still have access to your email account from where you're stationed?  I need to message you privately, if that's not a problem.



 yes I can access my email Agamon


----------



## Tokiwong

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> Question Tokiwong, is James still restricted to campus? Now that he is a part of the legacy team AND after his talk with Mr. Mad  he want to try and set a good example. Also as Kiyana is on the team he wants to make sure he stays on the team
> 
> I just want to make sure he can leave before I reply to Yoshi about leaving and all (must resist impluse to go skiny dipping with Kiyana)



 yes James is a free man once more


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> OOC: The US has a government sponsored team called American Spirit, and there are several privately funded and national government sponsored teams around the world, Justice Elite is just International, the first ones, and widely popular for clarification.




That a typo, Toki, or do you not like the word "Freedom" in the title?  I know it's a bit overused, but, seeing the US's recent situations, it seemed to be the best way to express what the team stood for.


----------



## Tokiwong

American Spirit, they existed before this whole debacle just not described  cause I is lazy, feel free to fill in the gaps if you want Agamon since your game takes place in the US


----------



## Samnell

Toki, now that we're having Legacy classes could we get a list of everyone that got picked?  I know Mark, Kiyana, James, Jimmy, and Yoshi but I haven't caught if there were other PCs and NPCs selected.


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> Toki, now that we're having Legacy classes could we get a list of everyone that got picked? I know Mark, Kiyana, James, Jimmy, and Yoshi but I haven't caught if there were other PCs and NPCs selected.




Actually, Jimmy turned it down as well as Isabella, so that leaves:

Kiyana, James, Mark, and Yoshi that we know of so far, I can't remember if Billy made it.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Actually, Jimmy turned it down as well as Isabella, so that leaves:
> 
> Kiyana, James, Mark, and Yoshi that we know of so far, I can't remember if Billy made it.



John made it.


----------



## Hammerhead

Billy made it, IIRC. So did Zero. I believe the Legacy team consists of:

Mark, James, John, Anika, Kiyana, Zero, Yoshi, and Billy. Maybe Sarah, but she's in a coma right now, so the point's kind of moot.

Does the US have a similar school for Elite training? And how powerful is their team, compared to the JE? Or the JEB?

Victim: Ryan generally isn't one to show off his powers, unlike certain other students.

For a poll, does anyone think that Ryan's feelings about the dance are correct? That something big and nasty will occur there? Or is he just being paranoid, like usual? You know, like how he thought there was a spy on campus? 

This game is great; it really makes me wonder how the plot and the characters will develop. Will Mark finally start up again on his habit? Will Cassie ever 'wise-up' to the world, or become unmade? Will James...I don't know, he's pretty much normal. Will he ever be able to concentrate on one thing? Will Jimmy learn about himself, or find out what he wants in life?


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> American Spirit, they existed before this whole debacle just not described  cause I is lazy, feel free to fill in the gaps if you want Agamon since your game takes place in the US




Yeah, I noticed the lack of description on American stuff in the world, one of the reasons I thought it'd be cool to play in LegU, seeing as I figured the sandbox had no castles yet   Guess I should have asked, I'm doing my best to make things work together.  So is American Freedom okay? (funny the name is so similar )

And HH, I've got descriptions of 3 of the five members of the team up on my site (there's a link in my sig).  They're not quite as powerful as JE.

Not sure what Toki thinks, but I'm thinking the US doesn't have an elite training center just yet, only because there's so many Americans here at Maduba Adin


----------



## Hammerhead

The Screaming Eagle is cool. I like the name.

You know, we're there any Americans at the Institute before we showed up? But ever since the new kids showed up, they were almost all American (from the country, not the continent). Ryan, Mark, James, John, Billy, Charlotte (I think?), Kelly, Karen (I think?). I assume that Charlotte and Karen are American because I'm not sure if it was ever specified.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The Screaming Eagle is cool. I like the name.
> 
> You know, we're there any Americans at the Institute before we showed up? But ever since the new kids showed up, they were almost all American (from the country, not the continent). Ryan, Mark, James, John, Billy, Charlotte (I think?), Kelly, Karen (I think?). I assume that Charlotte and Karen are American because I'm not sure if it was ever specified.




Karen's from Chicago, and yeah, I assume Charlotte's American, too.  Anika spent most of her childhood in Canada and the States.  Good thing almost all the NPCs are from elsewhere. 

Funny, in my game, taking place in the US, only 2 out of 7 PCs are Americans.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Yep, to Charlotte's knowledge she's always been American.  Her foster parents weren't very patriotic and she has vague memories of her childhood before that, so...yeah.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Billy made it, IIRC. So did Zero. I believe the
> This game is great; it really makes me wonder how the plot and the characters will develop. Will Mark finally start up again on his habit?




That's a good question.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Tokiwong, would it be okay if I added the Water Susceptibility weakness on Charlotte and added the Passengers extra to Clinging, banking the 2 points?


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Tokiwong, would it be okay if I added the Water Susceptibility weakness on Charlotte and added the Passengers extra to Clinging, banking the 2 points?



 Sounds Good Sollir, American freedom sounds Fine Agamon, I will edit or just make an addendum, and uh everything else sounds good to me


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Thanks, I found out I miscalculated her score off by 2 anyways, so I'm exactly where I'm supposed to be.  I also switched her 4 skill points from sense motive to Acrobatics (which she already had 2 in) if that's okay-I decided to let her stick to her strengths in that area.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Question for you Tokiwong, where is this dance? I seem to have missed that. Are we taking Yoshi's limo to the place or is it on campus? Just want to know where James should head...

And gee who thinks anything bad is going to happen at the dance? What kind of game do you think we are playing anyway


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Okay..

I'm waiting for Yoshi to pick me up right? 

Or did Cassie get pulled into limbo again?


----------



## Agamon

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Okay..
> 
> I'm waiting for Yoshi to pick me up right?
> 
> Or did Cassie get pulled into limbo again?




I know, I'm waiting for Ryan, too.  What's with guys being late all the time, you'd think it takes us long to get ready, or something...



 okay, time to step away from the keyboard....


----------



## Tokiwong

Kain, Yoshi already picked you up, I already posted that, Sen-Udo-Mal the dance is on campus in the Auditorium, the limo for the moment is just for Cassie and Yoshi, they are going out to eat...


----------



## Hammerhead

It's four hours or so away from the dance. Give Ryan a break, will you?   

Toki, will we be switching to Issue 6 soon? Just curious, because we generally switch around page 9 or 10.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kain, Yoshi already picked you up, I already posted that, Sen-Udo-Mal the dance is on campus in the Auditorium, the limo for the moment is just for Cassie and Yoshi, they are going out to eat...




Okay I must have missed that somewhere. I looked and looked but didn't see it. Quess I'll have to check again when I get home. 

My bad.. I'm a bad player.. d'oh!


----------



## Tokiwong

it happens it was a big post, but I always bold the names for ease of reference, does anyone else get confused or does that work?


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> it happens it was a big post, but I always bold the names for ease of reference, does anyone else get confused or does that work?




It works for me.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It's four hours or so away from the dance. Give Ryan a break, will you?
> 
> Toki, will we be switching to Issue 6 soon? Just curious, because we generally switch around page 9 or 10.



 well we can, the dance I suppose is the major culmination of nearly 3-4 issues


----------



## Hammerhead

Toki, Would there be an American team for a Beta-class Elite like Ryan, similar to Legacy? Also, how long have we been at the Institute?

Kal's not going, eh? Doesn't he know there might be a brawl at the dance? Maybe several? The kid is dense!, to quote Aris.

Also, KaintheSeeker, I noticed that in Cassandra's character sheet she has Strike +4 with Dual Damage as an extra, costing 12 points. Dual Damage is a Power Stunt, and would only cost an additional 2 points instead of an additional 4.


----------



## Tokiwong

No teams as of yet, in that class, but there team is a hodge podge of abvilities, ranging from PL 9 to PL 13, and government funded...

Kal is dense, nothing else to say about that


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Toki, Would there be an American team for a Beta-class Elite like Ryan, similar to Legacy? Also, how long have we been at the Institute?




That's one of the many possible routes the players in my game could take.  Hard to say at this point, however...

As for the time, the first issue was dated June 18th, the current date, if I'm not mistaken, is July 11th.


----------



## Hammerhead

Wow, that little time has passed? Seems like a lot longer has passed.


----------



## Hammerhead

Advertising that my new PbP game, the Heroes of Freedom, has started recruiting. Please stop by and join!


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Advertising that my new PbP game, the Heroes of Freedom, has started recruiting. Please stop by and join!



Where is it located?

Never mind.  I found it.


----------



## Master_Pugs

AAARGH!!!  Sen...  that was so anti-climactic!!  ...it should have been at least open-mouthed!  I've been waiting for that for like 8 hours, the suspense building and then a little peck on the lips!!!  God!  ...I have no life...  *Sob*


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> AAARGH!!!  Sen...  that was so anti-climactic!!  ...it should have been at least open-mouthed!  I've been waiting for that for like 8 hours, the suspense building and then a little peck on the lips!!!  God!  ...I have no life...  *Sob*




ROTFL  hehehe now that was funny BUT then this is James and Kiyana we are talking about... the two most "innocent" characters (at least I think so ) in this game... ah but you sure made me laugh... and who is to say how Kiyana will "reacte"?!?!?!


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> ROTFL  hehehe now that was funny BUT then this is James and Kiyana we are talking about... the two most "innocent" characters (at least I think so ) in this game... ah but you sure made me laugh... and who is to say how Kiyana will "reacte"?!?!?!





Actually I think Casie could be competion for 'innocent'/clueless too


----------



## Hammerhead

Hey, Ryan is in competition for that too...wait...no. He's definitely not.

My vote is for Cassandra, then maybe James,, maybe Anika after that, discounting the new characters, since I haven't seen much of them.

For least innocent, how about Mark, then Ryan, then perhaps John? The way he handled his father's death was very cold-blooded.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Hey, Ryan is in competition for that too...wait...no. He's definitely not.
> 
> My vote is for Cassandra, then maybe James,, maybe Anika after that, discounting the new characters, since I haven't seen much of them.
> 
> For least innocent, how about Mark, then Ryan, then perhaps John? The way he handled his father's death was very cold-blooded.




Anika's clueless and innocent?  Maybe someday she'll expound on what she did during most of the 8th grade in Germany.  Probably not if it can be helped, though.


----------



## Tokiwong

why is everyone forgetting Tommy, he is very clueless


----------



## Tokiwong

why is everyone forgetting Tommy, he is very clueless


----------



## Calinon

I'm a member of Agamon's campaign, and have a nice and simple question that he insisted I venture over here to ask.  What the heck is an Aerodyne?


----------



## Hammerhead

It's a flying vehicle of the future. I'd imagine that it's similar (in function, not how it flies) to a helicopter. 

I wouldn't describe Anika as clueless, just innocent. Compared to John (my dad just died and I don't care), Ryan (okay, how many people did I just kill?), and Mark (I have to dodge bullets during my entire childhood, and I was a drug addict). 

Tommy's a filthy spy who must die. Maybe he's clueless that he doesn't realize he will be caught, or what will happen to him when he is.


----------



## Tokiwong

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'm a member of Agamon's campaign, and have a nice and simple question that he insisted I venture over here to ask.  What the heck is an Aerodyne?



 Hammerhead nailed it right on th head similar to an aeroplabe, but has rotary blades in the wings usually, and in this universe is fairly fast, cpaable of VTOL takeoff, and well widespread throughout the world


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> It's a flying vehicle of the future. I'd imagine that it's similar (in function, not how it flies) to a helicopter.
> 
> I wouldn't describe Anika as clueless, just innocent. Compared to John (my dad just died and I don't care), Ryan (okay, how many people did I just kill?), and Mark (I have to dodge bullets during my entire childhood, and I was a drug addict).
> 
> Tommy's a filthy spy who must die. Maybe he's clueless that he doesn't realize he will be caught, or what will happen to him when he is.



 Who says he is going to get caught?

But well this game is about innocence and coming of age and well pretty girls with powers


----------



## Hammerhead

He will, eventually. Tommy was at the top of Ryan's list, don't forget.

You know, what you're doing to Mark is so mean and cruel  You know, the rest of us never get offered drugs all the time, nor do they come up in every conversation.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> He will, eventually. Tommy was at the top of Ryan's list, don't forget.
> 
> You know, what you're doing to Mark is so mean and cruel  You know, the rest of us never get offered drugs all the time, nor do they come up in every conversation.



 You don't hang around the right crowd 

And yes I am well aware that Tommy is at the top of the list...


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I wouldn't describe Anika as clueless, just innocent. Compared to John (my dad just died and I don't care), Ryan (okay, how many people did I just kill?), and Mark (I have to dodge bullets during my entire childhood, and I was a drug addict).




If that's the vibe she's giving off, then she'd be quite relieved, as that was the plan when she left for Barcelona, which didn't work out as well as she'd hoped, and then for Maduba Adin, which is going quite well.  While she hasn't killed anyone or lived on the streets, she's had a somewhat complex life.  But then I haven't given much more than a hint of that, so I guess that classification is logical from your viewpoint.

Poor Mark.   And I was right about the Areodyne, good, just thought I'd make sure.


----------



## Victim

Ryan probably won't end up needing evidence, just a process of elimination.  Tommy is good enough with computers to leave behind no useable evidence, so he might think that he's untouchable.  But Ryan might pound him on suspicion and/or try to find someone trustworthy to mind probe him.

Also, what is the US thinking?  With the structure of the UN, couldn't the US just veto pretty much anything they didn't like from the Security council?


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> Ryan probably won't end up needing evidence, just a process of elimination.  Tommy is good enough with computers to leave behind no useable evidence, so he might think that he's untouchable.  But Ryan might pound him on suspicion and/or try to find someone trustworthy to mind probe him.
> 
> Also, what is the US thinking?  With the structure of the UN, couldn't the US just veto pretty much anything they didn't like from the Security council?




My thinking is the structure of the UN has changed somewhat in past few years.  It almost seems the organization has outgrown its components.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> My thinking is the structure of the UN has changed somewhat in past few years.  It almost seems the organization has outgrown its components.



 you is correct sir, it has grown in structure and power


----------



## Agamon

"Talking the Talk, Walking the Plank"?  What in the world?  Hey, where'd that parrot come from?

Argh, me be thinkin' something's awry with th' boards!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Simple.  It's national "Talk like a pirate" day 

It is...really.


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Simple.  It's national "Talk like a pirate" day
> 
> It is...really.




Argh, ye daft halflin', ye think I'd be talkin' like this if I didn't be knowin' that?  Ye be gettin' that arse scrubbin' the poop deck fer the rest of th' voyage!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Blimey, I think ye be right!  A thousand pardons, then.


----------



## Tokiwong

I was lost to the reason of these posts till I looked at the rest of the boards, interesting to say the least


----------



## Shalimar

It does seem a bit silly, and inane, but thats most of Enworld anyway, so no big deal there.

Hey, I wonder if Rei is going to offer Kelly drugs now that she has changed and is back waiting to go, or if the drugs are just for recovering Junkies.  BTW, I changed my avatar, what does everyone think? Is this kitten just the cutest thing?


----------



## Tokiwong

Kittens are evil, rabbits are cute 

and somehow I forgot to get a post for Kelly I think let me remedy that


----------



## Hammerhead

Arrr! If I be Kelly, I'd made the dirty scalawag Rei walk the plank.

Translation: Kelly should beat Rei down. He's clearly planning something bad, hence going through the kitchen, leaving her alone, doing drugs, etc. I think cats are evil, by the way.

Anika was called a prude. Wow.


----------



## Aust Meliamne

*What's your pirate name?*

Arr!  Me pirate name be 
*Mad John Rackham*

Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!

*Avast ye!!  What's your pirate name?*

Oh, and kittens are cute.  The only problem is they grow up to be cats.  Although cats do have their uses; for example, as a speed bump


----------



## Hammerhead

I be *Dread Pirate Read*

Arrr!


----------



## Tokiwong

no comment


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

ARG I be 'Dirty Jack Rackham

that's just sad


----------



## Aust Meliamne

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> ARG I be 'Dirty Jack Rackham
> 
> that's just sad



*Dirty* Jack Rackham?  Did you answer the bathing question with the first answer?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *Dirty* Jack Rackham?  Did you answer the bathing question with the first answer?





Yea and I said DAILY


----------



## Victim

Lol.  Team Fortress 2 coming out in summer 2014.  

Arrr!!  I be the nameless sea dog so infamous for plundering sites that yon link be too a feared to set sail in my waters.


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> no comment




Hey! It's probably just because I know there are pirates in Hamlet, and I was disappointed that scene never appeared in the actual play. It would have been the best part! When I experimented and changed my answer to the Hamlet question, I was Dread Pirate Cash, because of my skill at making money. It mentioned it in my other description as well. 

Hey, I am in business school, after all.


----------



## Agamon

Arrr, I be Red Tom Rackham, ye scurvy dogs!

Anika's a prude, eh?  If she'd have heard it, she'd actually take that as a compliment if it wasn't said as an insult... 

And, sorry, even with elite programmers, TF2 wouldn't be out by 2014.  That's it, my suspension of disbelief is out the window...  

Oh, and I'm thinking Ryan could rank up there with the clueless...


----------



## Victim

But I thought it was clueless AND innocent?


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, but the only one clueless _and_ innocent would be Cassie, except that she was bred to be a killing machine, so I'm not sure you could even call her that...


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _I probably shouldn't make fun of her though._




Tres bon choix, mon ami.


----------



## Hammerhead

Hey, I think I understand this one. "Very good choice, my friend?" My French teacher would be so proud of me. Wait...no he wouldn't.

Cassandra as a killing machine? In what world is this happening? (Oh, nevermind) I guess it adds new meaning to the phrase "Kill them with kindness."


----------



## Hammerhead

Let's hope Kelly did her homework and can recognize three infamous terrorists, Bishop, Synapse, and Phase.


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly do homework?  Sorry, no identifications for you, she might go up and say hi though.  They'd look familiar at most, but she wont put a name to them.


----------



## Calinon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly do homework? Sorry, no identifications for you, she might go up and say hi though. They'd look familiar at most, but she wont put a name to them.



If they ask what Kelly would like on her tombstone, I'm gonna suggest that "Pepperoni and Mushrooms" is probably not one of the options.


----------



## Victim

The bit of Neuro in Kelly might start acting up again too.  However, I don't think that the pantheon members will react violently right away.  Nothing happened to James even when he recognized Synapse.  Kelly not recognizing anyone would probably be much safer.


----------



## Hammerhead

Except that when James met Synapse, she was preparing for an op. Now, Rei is bringing Kelly to them, suggesting something completely different. I don't think they will react violent at all. Or at least not right away. However, Synapse, a mentalist, can take out Kelly in one shot, so she'd better be careful.

Yeah, right.


----------



## Hammerhead

You know, I bet Ryan's crazy stalker Jaleel is inside the coffee house. Or some other extra-dimensional Cthuloid monster spawned from the depths of the pits of insanity.


----------



## Shalimar

Victim said:
			
		

> The bit of Neuro in Kelly might start acting up again too. However, I don't think that the pantheon members will react violently right away. Nothing happened to James even when he recognized Synapse. Kelly not recognizing anyone would probably be much safer.



I don't believe she would actually recognize them from his memories as she doesn't have those, only impressions and leanings that were part of his attitude and demeanor.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, I bet Ryan's crazy stalker Jaleel is inside the coffee house.




 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Or some other extra-dimensional Cthuloid monster spawned from the depths of the pits of insanity.




Well, let's hope so.


----------



## Samnell

I think we're assuming Ryan's stalker and extra-dimensional Cthulhuoid beings are mutually exclusive categories. That may be a bad assumption.

Ia! Ia! Ia love you, Ryan!


----------



## Tokiwong

Sometimes you people surprise me


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sometimes you people surprise me




Wow, HH guessed right about Cthulhu...


----------



## Agamon

Agamon said:
			
		

> Wow, HH guessed right about Cthulhu...




_Note the above post came 1 minute before Toki's IC post_

Man, I really am wishing it was Cthulhu now...


----------



## Tokiwong

my work here is done


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:
			
		

> The bit of Neuro in Kelly might start acting up again too.  However, I don't think that the pantheon members will react violently right away.  Nothing happened to James even when he recognized Synapse.  Kelly not recognizing anyone would probably be much safer.




Oh? I must not have heard Phase threatening to kill her then. 

Jaleel as Cthulu? Makes sense, I guess. Or as a cultist: they are both insane, after all.

Toki, are we assuming the value of the dollar and the euro remained relatively unchanged for the last decade?


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Oh? I must not have heard Phase threatening to kill her then.
> 
> Jaleel as Cthulu? Makes sense, I guess. Or as a cultist: they are both insane, after all.
> 
> Toki, are we assuming the value of the dollar and the euro remained relatively unchanged for the last decade?



 we can assume that Hammerhead


----------



## Calinon

Poor coffee shop owner; hope insurance covers elite damage!


----------



## Hammerhead

Calinon said:
			
		

> Poor coffee shop owner; hope insurance covers elite damage!




Well, one would assume that elite damage would be similar to normal people damage, except there's a lot more of it.

With luck, Ryan won't be arrested along with Anika and Jimmy, since she seems obsessed with provoking a fight with him. 

Women...


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, one would assume that elite damage would be similar to normal people damage, except there's a lot more of it.
> 
> With luck, Ryan won't be arrested along with Anika and Jimmy, since she seems obsessed with provoking a fight with him.
> 
> Women...




Yes, this could be very bad...very bad, indeed.  What's with her, anyway, she sure seems to not like him...


----------



## Calinon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, one would assume that elite damage would be similar to normal people damage, except there's a lot more of it.
> 
> With luck, Ryan won't be arrested along with Anika and Jimmy, since she seems obsessed with provoking a fight with him.
> 
> Women...



Poor Ryan.  It'll end up being his fault competely in the eyes of the law.  Either that or when the cafe collapses, it'll be on him.  Anyway you look at it, he's not gonna walk out of this one unscathed!


----------



## Samnell

Calinon said:
			
		

> Poor Ryan.  It'll end up being his fault competely in the eyes of the law.  Either that or when the cafe collapses, it'll be on him.  Anyway you look at it, he's not gonna walk out of this one unscathed!




I think Mark will be able to claim greater levels of scathing than Ryan. Poor boy thought he was just going to a party and trying to do the right thing. Teach me to do that. 

EDIT: By the way, assuming Mark buys it here what options do I have, Toki?


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> I think Mark will be able to claim greater levels of scathing than Ryan. Poor boy thought he was just going to a party and trying to do the right thing. Teach me to do that.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, assuming Mark buys it here what options do I have, Toki?



 If you wish to make a new character then your more then welcome assuming things go the way they are going


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> If you wish to make a new character then your more then welcome assuming things go the way they are going




I would so wish. Same chargen as before, or would I get to be a few power points closer to PL 9? Mark's soo close...  I'm ok either way, but I'll take all I can get.


----------



## Tokiwong

Samnell said:
			
		

> I would so wish. Same chargen as before, or would I get to be a few power points closer to PL 9? Mark's soo close...  I'm ok either way, but I'll take all I can get.



 Since you are a current player then yes new character with the same amount of PP you have now, since you have been here since the beginning


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Speculative text just to see if I'm right, Shalimar, don't read 



Spoiler



I'm thinking "Paragon" is just an illusion.



*whistles* nothing to see here.


----------



## Tokiwong

Interesting Theory we shall see if it has wings  I hope everyone is enjoying the plot twisting and thickening


----------



## Hammerhead

I thought the same thing, BTW, Sollir, but I rejected it because I was too paranoid.

I sure hope Mark doesn't die. That would be horrible. Poor kid.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I thought the same thing, BTW, Sollir, but I rejected it because I was too paranoid.
> 
> I sure hope Mark doesn't die. That would be horrible. Poor kid.




 

Well, he must have made his initial save vs croaking, meaning he's got an hour until he needs to make another.  Someone should come along in that time...right?


----------



## Tokiwong

Well we still have chaos at the club to deal with it


----------



## Hammerhead

Hey Tokiwong, just how tough was that guy? I mean, Mark couldn't get a hit on him, and he smacked the fearless leader of Legacy around like a redheaded stepchild.

Do you ever worry that Kelly went to the wrong school? Ryan would have opened with Heroic Surge, Two Area Energy Blasts, and a Boost. Instead, Kelly chats them up for a while, then JE arrives and she doesn't even take a side? No wonder she's not on Legacy 

I have a feeling that Mark and Star are in trouble, especially with the condition Star's in. 



Spoiler



Star is an illegal robot. At the hospital, when they try to treat her, they will find this out. The Institute will be in serious trouble, the public image of Elites will decrease, Star may be deactivated. Not good.



Spoilers are fun.


----------



## Victim

Star probably has some self repair functions.  She could just turn them on, claim to be an elite with regen, and avoid treatment.  If she's lucky.


----------



## Tokiwong

How tough, a PL 10 Martial Artist, does that answer that


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Hey Tokiwong, just how tough was that guy? I mean, Mark couldn't get a hit on him, and he smacked the fearless leader of Legacy around like a redheaded stepchild.
> 
> Do you ever worry that Kelly went to the wrong school? Ryan would have opened with Heroic Surge, Two Area Energy Blasts, and a Boost. Instead, Kelly chats them up for a while, then JE arrives and she doesn't even take a side? No wonder she's not on Legacy
> 
> I have a feeling that Mark and Star are in trouble, especially with the condition Star's in.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Star is an illegal robot. At the hospital, when they try to treat her, they will find this out. The Institute will be in serious trouble, the public image of Elites will decrease, Star may be deactivated. Not good.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers are fun.



Since Kelly didn't have a choice, its a fair assumption that she's in the wrong place.  She could explain the conversation away as just being with her date and he was there to meet Pantheon, she didn't even know thats who they were going to meet, and she certainly has reason to be frightened of Pantheon, well if she choose to explain it as such.

Just becasue someone doesn't lead with their fists it doesn't make them a non-superhero.  I don't think she could have taken on all 4 of them by herself, so the mouth won out and she talked, not that fighting occured to her.  There is something about a guy that has nice manners and acts all proper and gentlemanly that girls like, and Kelly isn't immune to that.  I think its part of the myth of Prince Charming.


----------



## Victim

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> How tough, a PL 10 Martial Artist, does that answer that




So, like the Pugilist?    Dang, Mark sucks.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> So, like the Pugilist?    Dang, Mark sucks.



 sort of but better build, and well more optimized for kicking ass then many of the current heroes  he was a paid assassin afterall


----------



## Shalimar

I clarified the actions in my last post with an edit, but they shouldn't be that hard to guess, elemental shield, and Weather control to make rain to put out the fires.  Now the trick is doing something to help Pantheon get away without being suspected of it.  She's feeling a might guilty, wondering of JE woould be attacking P is she hadn't held P up.  Maybe an area effect snare, placed to not catch Pantheon, but well enough plaecd to get Redline and Atlas and Rei.  I am sure he could melt his way out and fly off if he wanted to.

There isn't a real reason that everyone on the good guy side has to hate the bad guys, sortof like Rogue and gambit from X-men: Evolution, or Kitty and Colussus from the same.


----------



## Tokiwong

I know but it leaves no confusion and no questions, what I assume and you assume can and may be two different things Shal...

Anyways, I agree you guys play your characters the way you want to, I just build off of that, and play with that


----------



## Master_Pugs

Wow... yeah, at PL 10 you could make a real sick combat machine... BA of +10, 20 Strength and Dex, maybe Con as well... throw in Strike at PL 10, All Out Attack and Rapid Strike... You could have two strikes at +18 with damage saves at around 35... That is if I'm not messing something up.  You know, messing things up, kinda like what Mark did...  Christ...   Looks like you'll need a new leader of Legacy with those sort of crimes under your belt.


----------



## Tokiwong

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Wow... yeah, at PL 10 you could make a real sick combat machine... BA of +10, 20 Strength and Dex, maybe Con as well... throw in Strike at PL 10, All Out Attack and Rapid Strike... You could have two strikes at +18 with damage saves at around 35... That is if I'm not messing something up.  You know, messing things up, kinda like what Mark did...  Christ...   Looks like you'll need a new leader of Legacy with those sort of crimes under your belt.



 I am not as sick as that but maybe I am


----------



## Tokiwong

everyone loves a scandal


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I sure hope Mark doesn't die. That would be horrible. Poor kid.




Well he's lived long enough for the police to show up anyway, but the assassin did beat the crap out of him and Star. Ouch. I gotta invest some pp in Protection or something.


----------



## Victim

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Since Kelly didn't have a choice, its a fair assumption that she's in the wrong place.  She could explain the conversation away as just being with her date and he was there to meet Pantheon, she didn't even know thats who they were going to meet, and she certainly has reason to be frightened of Pantheon, well if she choose to explain it as such.
> 
> Just becasue someone doesn't lead with their fists it doesn't make them a non-superhero.  I don't think she could have taken on all 4 of them by herself, so the mouth won out and she talked, not that fighting occured to her.  There is something about a guy that has nice manners and acts all proper and gentlemanly that girls like, and Kelly isn't immune to that.  I think its part of the myth of Prince Charming.




Don't worry about it.  We all know Ryan is the stupid one; that's how he got his powers.  It's perfectly reasonable not to want to attack when outnumbered 4 to one and outclassed powerwise.

However, when the JE started attacking, it seemed that Kelly chose a rather ineffective way to contribute.  The building's sprinkler system (if it has one) could do the same thing.


----------



## Tokiwong

the discussion here is often quite stimulating


----------



## Hammerhead

It's not a matter of being stupid like Ryan or Kal and leading with your fists. Kelly handled her first encounter with Pantheon pretty well-except that now she wants them to escape, and is prepared to help them with AoE snares. Of course, it does make sense that Kelly wouldn't exactly be against Pantheon, in some ways. There's also Neuro's long lasting Mind control.

Heh. Ryan did get his powers from being stupid. Funny, but so true.

Why bother with Protection? It doesn't stack with your super high Ref/Dmg save bonus with evasion from Superspeed. One of Mark's problems was his inability to hit. You could probably assume the assassin had Super Dex, and a Taunt could have worked, but it would be risky. Another power that hoses Martial artists and increases Mark's offensive abilities is Energy Field.


----------



## Shalimar

Victim said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it. We all know Ryan is the stupid one; that's how he got his powers. It's perfectly reasonable not to want to attack when outnumbered 4 to one and outclassed powerwise.
> 
> However, when the JE started attacking, it seemed that Kelly chose a rather ineffective way to contribute. The building's sprinkler system (if it has one) could do the same thing.



Noticed that huh?  I am sure that she is going to get on Ryan's -list sooner or later.  She just doesn't hate any of the living Pantheon members.  Whether that is because she has always felt superior to others, or because of Neuro, she just doesn't and she can identify with them.

I actually didn't think of the sprinklers, but even if I had, she would have done the same thing, she just doesn't want to hurt them.  It was also an excuse not to hit them with lightning, I mean if they are soaked and in a puddle of water that stretches the entire room hitting them with lightning will fry everyone touching the water.


----------



## Agamon

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Noticed that huh?  I am sure that she is going to get on Ryan's -list sooner or later.  She just doesn't hate any of the living Pantheon members.  Whether that is because she has always felt superior to others, or because of Neuro, she just doesn't and she can identify with them.




Hey, I don't blame you for how you handeled it at all.  Heck, Anika would have done the same thing and she's in Legacy.  She doesn't think what Pantheon stands for is bad, it's what they do to promote it.  So she'd help kick their butts if they were "terrorizing", but take them out while they're sitting in a bar?  In her mind, that would make JE not much better than Pantheon.  I'm glad she wasn't there, she might have had to rethink the whole Legacy thing...

As it is, the news is reporting that it's a terrorist attack and that JE are trying to stop them, so ignorance is bliss.  Gotta love the media.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Why bother with Protection? It doesn't stack with your super high Ref/Dmg save bonus with evasion from Superspeed. One of Mark's problems was his inability to hit. You could probably assume the assassin had Super Dex, and a Taunt could have worked, but it would be risky. Another power that hoses Martial artists and increases Mark's offensive abilities is Energy Field.




You're right there may be a future in Taunt. I'm trying to think of ways to give Mark slightly more staying power without betraying the concept. He's not about being tough as nails, but geez I don't want him to be street pizza either. 

I've tried to focus him on speed without delving into all the associated areas too. I don't really want him to be going incorporeal or invisible (at least not yet). Deflection could work, though it would take a lot of points to buy it up.

Mark's definitely going to be very upset about getting owned like that. It's a good motivation for him to pay more attention in whatever kinds of combat training we're getting. I might satisfy myself by buying up defense and BAB. I think Defense bonus would stack with the dodge bonus from Superspeed.

Now that I know he's lived through it I'm glad it happened, though. Toki's given me a reason to explore new angles with Mark and impressed upon him just what leading Legacy may entail...provided he can explain what those drugs were doing in the car to the satisfaction of the Powers that Be. If not, I think he's going to be pretty driven to prove himself and get the spot back. Of course those are going to bring his problem out into wider knowledge, which is a whole new problem in itself.


----------



## Shalimar

Right now I'm sticking with actions that protect the innocents and not attack Pantheon, but eventually I guess there will be a choice, don't know which way she'll go yet.


----------



## Agamon

Sam, Mark's Defence doesn't take into account his Super-Speed.  It should be 26/27.  That should help, it's pretty touch hitting that.  And that's the concept, right?  Easy to hurt, but hard to hit.


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sam, Mark's Defence doesn't take into account his Super-Speed. It should be 26/27. That should help, it's pretty tough hitting that. And that's the concept, right? Easy to hurt, but hard to hit.



As the leader of the JE: Legacy, assuming he makes it through the drug scandal uncharged, should enable him to get some nifty gadgets, if not through JE and their inventors, then he can certainly get some from the Mitchell Foundation if he butters up Kelly, assuming that Toki agrees of course.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sam, Mark's Defence doesn't take into account his Super-Speed.  It should be 26/27.  That should help, it's pretty touch hitting that.  And that's the concept, right?  Easy to hurt, but hard to hit.




Hmmm...

Base 10 + 3 I bought up + 5 dex = 18. You're right, I didn't put it in there. Now I feel very silly. You can tell I've never run M&M since I normally learn the rules from GMing.

Throwing in the 8 ranks of superspeed and we get a 26. Ok...that makes sense even through my medicated brain.


----------



## Tokiwong

Yeah I took that into account thankfully  but well the fight is young...


----------



## Aust Meliamne

I'm really sorry to do this to you, but due to real life time constraints, I will not be able to devote the necessary time to this game.  I just switched jobs and my new job has blocked internet access from work computers and I won't have alot of time in the evenings ot post.  I'm really sorry about this.  Actually, it really ticks me off since I was really having alot of fun.  But I guess that's the way the cookie crumbles sometimes.


----------



## Tokiwong

Sorry to hear that buddy, John will be missed, not that he isn't going anywhere


----------



## Shalimar

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> I'm really sorry to do this to you, but due to real life time constraints, I will not be able to devote the necessary time to this game. I just switched jobs and my new job has blocked internet access from work computers and I won't have alot of time in the evenings ot post. I'm really sorry about this. Actually, it really ticks me off since I was really having alot of fun. But I guess that's the way the cookie crumbles sometimes.




I'm sorry to hear that, its bothe the other Players and Tokiwong that make this game so great.


----------



## Agamon

That sucks, Aust, but understandable.  Sorry to see you go.


----------



## Tokiwong

Bleh and double bleh


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear that, its bothe the other Players and Tokiwong that make this game so great.



 I think my players deserve more praise then myself, you guys make it great, I just do stuff


----------



## Aust Meliamne

I'll still be reading.  It's like a good book.  I can't put it down.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I think my players deserve more praise then myself, you guys make it great, I just do stuff




 Pffff.  Sh'yeah, right.  This game and its coolness are your fault Toki, accept responsibility!  

'course the players are top notch, I won't disagree....


----------



## Samnell

If Toki wont own up to it, then I'll bite the bullet and take responsibility for making this a great game. It's a dirty job, but someone has to do it. You man send fruit baskets and pp in appreciation.


----------



## Shalimar

Out of curiosity, did the wind I use to blow the smoke away actually do anything, or was there just too much smoke?


----------



## Tokiwong

it blew some but there is just too much smoke, from the obscure, and from more natural means


----------



## Hammerhead

Thanks Samnell. You make this game great. In thanks, once we reach PL 17, I'll give you seven pp or something. 

Does Mark still have that message Mr. Assassin gave him? IIRC, he tucked it into his shirt pocket and never took it back out.

Let's hope the partygoers on the boat end their evening more peacefully than those who went into the city. Geez, talk about crime problems.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Thanks Samnell. You make this game great. In thanks, once we reach PL 17, I'll give you seven pp or something.
> 
> Does Mark still have that message Mr. Assassin gave him? IIRC, he tucked it into his shirt pocket and never took it back out.
> 
> Let's hope the partygoers on the boat end their evening more peacefully than those who went into the city. Geez, talk about crime problems.



 The card is in his pocket as far as I know but what it says, nobody knows


----------



## Shalimar

Is anyone else bothered by the fact that the Justice Elite are entirely responsible for all the deaths and injuries?  If they had just let Pantheon leave the building instead of attacked in the middle of a crowd, no one would have been hurt at all.  heck, if they had just let them leave period, it would be the same net effect, minus the injuries, ie all of Pantheon gets away.


----------



## Tokiwong

but the good guys have to try and beat up the bad guys


----------



## Victim

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Is anyone else bothered by the fact that the Justice Elite are entirely responsible for all the deaths and injuries?  If they had just let Pantheon leave the building instead of attacked in the middle of a crowd, no one would have been hurt at all.  heck, if they had just let them leave period, it would be the same net effect, minus the injuries, ie all of Pantheon gets away.




Or you could blame the Pantheon people who attacked the building to create a diversion, instead of the JE.  Perhaps, instead of letting the Pantheon blow up the building, they could have just dropped a couple of bombs and probably killing Synapse and Phase.  Same collateral damage, except the bad guys get taken out as was the plan [presumably].

Where's the rest of the JE though?  They only had Redline, Paragon, and Atlas there.  The pantheon members there are some of the more prominent terrorists.  It seems like we only the loser team, JEB, or part of the main team fight, but never any more than that.


----------



## Hammerhead

Umm, isn't Pantheon a terrorist organization responsible for countless deaths with the intended goal of subjugating the entire human race? 

The Pantheon terrorists were responsible for the massive collateral damage, not JE. 

Victim, dropping bombs on Pantheon would have left more than a hundred other people in bodybags along with the other thirty or so, assuming that the area was small enough. And where was Kensai, Doctor-Lady, and Oracle? JE could have at least asked Legacy for help if they don't know how to run things.


----------



## Hammerhead

People are calling Ryan an angel of healing and peace? Heh. Now that's funny.


----------



## Tokiwong

Where were they indeed, the team is pread a little thin at this point in time  don't worry the rest of the team will be making an appearance


----------



## Calinon

From what I read, the collateral damage is just a side effect of Justice Elite being overconfident.  Being the most powerful elite in the world gives Paragon an attitude of superiority.  He probably thought he could take down the Pantheon folks without much of a fight.  Hindsight being perfect, he'd probably wait until they were in a more secluded location for a fight if this happened again.  Luckily, he's able to use Pantheon's bad rep against them, and Justice Elite won't come out looking badly.

Gotta love when the good guys make a blunder like that.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> People are calling Ryan an angel of healing and peace? Heh. Now that's funny.



 I figured the irony would not be lost


----------



## Hammerhead

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I figured the irony would not be lost




He's more like the Angel of Death, who can Heal himself if he gets beat up.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> He's more like the Angel of Death, who can Heal himself if he gets beat up.



 Superflight and stuff like that lastgs for the "scene" once it isn't in use, anymore then you have to use another Extra Effort, and it will take Ryan about 18 seconds (3 rounds of sprinting) to get to the students 

And yes he is an Angel of Death but they don't know that


----------



## Victim

Calinon said:
			
		

> From what I read, the collateral damage is just a side effect of Justice Elite being overconfident.  Being the most powerful elite in the world gives Paragon an attitude of superiority.  He probably thought he could take down the Pantheon folks without much of a fight.  Hindsight being perfect, he'd probably wait until they were in a more secluded location for a fight if this happened again.  Luckily, he's able to use Pantheon's bad rep against them, and Justice Elite won't come out looking badly.
> 
> Gotta love when the good guys make a blunder like that.




I suspect something far more sinister than mere incompetance.  Look at the 3 Pantheon people they were presumeably following.  Phase is essentially invulnerable to everything aside from Mental or other special powers (while Ghosttouch could be an extra on anything, it seems like it wouldn't always be appropriate), and Phase flies.  Synapse flies.  Bishop seems impossible to hurt (absorbtion with Triggered healing, regen+protection?).  The JE people  on the mission are: Paragon (leader, flies), Atlas (doesn't fly), and Redline (doesn't fly).  Also, JE team present seems to rely primarly on physical attacks. 

So what guys would I pick to against flyers that are only vulnerable to special attacks?  Definitely not a non flying, team that uses physical attacks.


----------



## Calinon

Victim said:
			
		

> I suspect something far more sinister than mere incompetance. Look at the 3 Pantheon people they were presumeably following. Phase is essentially invulnerable to everything aside from Mental or other special powers (while Ghosttouch could be an extra on anything, it seems like it wouldn't always be appropriate), and Phase flies. Synapse flies. Bishop seems impossible to hurt (absorbtion with Triggered healing, regen+protection?). The JE people on the mission are: Paragon (leader, flies), Atlas (doesn't fly), and Redline (doesn't fly). Also, JE team present seems to rely primarly on physical attacks.
> 
> So what guys would I pick to against flyers that are only vulnerable to special attacks? Definitely not a non flying, team that uses physical attacks.



Noooo!  I want to maintain my belief that JE is a force for good and not some devious group of people with a hidden agenda.  I'm sure they only drew on the members available at the time.  If JE, or members of it, have some secret agenda, it's time for the rest of the elites to jump on board and start using baselines as target practice.  That and it would be sad to think the most powerful people on the planet are all bad guys.


----------



## Victim

Calinon said:
			
		

> Noooo!  I want to maintain my belief that JE is a force for good and not some devious group of people with a hidden agenda.  I'm sure they only drew on the members available at the time.  If JE, or members of it, have some secret agenda, it's time for the rest of the elites to jump on board and start using baselines as target practice.  That and it would be sad to think the most powerful people on the planet are all bad guys.




It would be sad.  But right now Toki seems to be playing up the difference between heroics of the FC universe and the more materialistic elites (huge salaries for JE, most elites seem to find jobs using their powers) in the Legacy world.

Besides, it's not as if powerful RL people usually turn out to be shining beacons of justice.


----------



## Agamon

Somewhere in between I think, guys.  While the members of JE aren't shining beacons, neither are they going to work with the UN in some subtle attempt to rule the world (at least, not from what we know of them).  It's possible that they're unwitting pawns, but that's also unlikly, as Paragon, at the very least, would need to be in on any secret agendas, I would think.

All I know is that, unless there's a logical explanation for this, at least one of the more idealistic members of Legacy is going to get very cranky...


----------



## Shalimar

Agamon said:
			
		

> Somewhere in between I think, guys. While the members of JE aren't shining beacons, neither are they going to work with the UN in some subtle attempt to rule the world (at least, not from what we know of them). It's possible that they're unwitting pawns, but that's also unlikly, as Paragon, at the very least, would need to be in on any secret agendas, I would think.
> 
> All I know is that, unless there's a logical explanation for this, at least one of the more idealistic members of Legacy is going to get very cranky...



A cranky Priestess, uh oh.  She wont be the only one unhappy.  Although, Kelly might be mollified by being offered a slot on Legacy, it would give her the chance to do things better then paragon and show him up, he definitely deserves it.


----------



## Hammerhead

I like your paranoia, Victim. When did you develop it?

I personally don't see a problem with JE members being paid high salaries...they have a dangerous job, provide great value to society (supposedly), save lives (usually), etc. Further, elites are very rare, so demand exceeds supply. The heroics of life-saving doctors isn't diminshed by their high salaries.

The problem with Justice Elite, in my opinion, isn't their high salaries or materialism or that they endorse products. It's that their heroes for all the wrong reasons. (Raptor and Kensei seem different). They help people to feel good about themselves, maybe to justify their high salaries to themselves when they look in the mirror, or to feel important and loved.


----------



## Shalimar

Ryan is really going to piss off James if he says his girlfriend who he is deeply in  love with is a spy.  I can't wait to see the pyrotechnics, well the arguements, james couldn't touch Ryan in a fight without a lot of luck.


----------



## Hammerhead

It would take a lot more than luck. James would not attack Ryan without warning. Thus, Ryan, seeing the inevitability of such a fight, could put up a Force Field before the fight, and James could not win. James' only chance would be to score a lucky critical, but wait... Ryan's immune to them. And when you add in Ryan's energy field and super charged Armor Class, it gets messy.

Of course, I really can't see either of them coming to blows. They probably wouldn't be friends anymore, but a fight would be unlikely.

It's fun to accuse someone of being a spy when you know your character is wrong.


----------



## Tokiwong

As far as JE is concerned, those characters were all in the area, so they responded as best as they could, the fight would have gone better, until they went into rescue mode, Paragon held up the roof, Redline moved to save people and Atlas got jacked, I wouldn't say there is a secret agenda, but in the end saving people made out better then jacking Pantheon.

Paragon and his buddies may have underestimated the capabilities of Pantheon in a stand up fight, and they didn't know Rei was on their side.  They have no intel on him, it may have not been the right decision to strike at them in the club, but well stuff happens


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> As far as JE is concerned, those characters were all in the area, so they responded as best as they could, the fight would have gone better, until they went into rescue mode, Paragon held up the roof, Redline moved to save people and Atlas got jacked, I wouldn't say there is a secret agenda, but in the end saving people made out better then jacking Pantheon.
> 
> Paragon and his buddies may have underestimated the capabilities of Pantheon in a stand up fight, and they didn't know Rei was on their side.  They have no intel on him, it may have not been the right decision to strike at them in the club, but well stuff happens




See, that's how I saw it, but then along came Victim with his conspiracy theory.


----------



## Samnell

> “I see,” he replied, he turned back to Anika and Kelly, “Well it looks like you have everything under control, you two get in the car, I need to check out Mark at the hospital. Evening Josiah,” he turned and walked back to the car.




Why do I think there's one of those Eighties Public Service Announcements coming up?

McCallister: "Who taught you this?"
Mark: "I learned it by WATCHING YOU!"


----------



## Tokiwong

We are nearing the end of Issue #5, Issue #6 should be starting on Friday, so that is something to look forward to...

In the meanwhile I can field questions about the game thus far


----------



## Hammerhead

What drugs did Mark use? You promised this would be revealed in upcoming issues a while ago, but you never did.

Uh, question two: Does Yoshi have a death wish?

Question Three: Will that mall ever invite us back there again?


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:
			
		

> See, that's how I saw it, but then along came Victim with his conspiracy theory.




Well excuse me for brainstorming.  Besides, it's important to realize that conspiracy theories can be formed to fit any available evidence.  If the JE captured the Pantheon in a smooth operation, then it would have fit a different theory (one I liked a bit better actually, since it would explain some other things).

Hammerhead, my paranoia probably stems from when we both come up with ideas for games together.  BTW, why is Ryan thinking Kiynna (sp) is the spy; wouldn't the more obvious choice be Rei, since he's already Pantheon.  

The problem with Ryan as an Angel of Death is that he'd have to be an angel.  Ryan's more of a thug than an angel.

Questions:

1:  How long will it take for someone to make a connection between Ryan's jealous comments and "It should have been me."  

2: What happened to Tyler?  His powers and interests seem like Rei's.

3: Why does Paragon ignore Ryan?

What methods are used to contain captured criminal elites?

Anika's theory regarding her powers:  Delusion or frightening truth?

Were there even elites prior to the present day?


----------



## Tokiwong

LOL damn I knew it... unnoficially Tyler is a good kid with a fire focus as well, and he is a good boy, while Rei is his evil twin, spawned from Satan himself 

Officially I may have goofed, but Tyler is alive and well and uhh doing stuff with the Plant Girl they plan to form a band 

Seriously, Rei should be Tyler and vice versa, but somehow I got them mixed up... oh well it all works out...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Answers from the Editor*

_Hammerhead’s Questions…_

*#1* Mark will have to field that question, but I believe it may have been Marijuana probably some crack, but again I will leave that to him answer…

*#2* This is Yoshi we are talking about, he is an arrogant rich kid now, with tons of cash, lots of friends, and a hot girlfriend, of course he can be smug, and maybe he does have a death wish but he is surrounded by friends

*#3* Of course they will the kids of the Institute put them on the map, now everyone wants to come and get a chance to see Mark, and the rest of the kids of Legacy, maybe Jaleel will be there waiting to give Ryan a hug.

_Victim’s Questions…_

*#1* Oh now that I could answer but I am sure you can wait till the next exciting issue!  The plot thickens.

*#2* Already answered, a major goof on the part of the editor covered up with DC alternate universe goodness, Crisis on Infinite Earths here we come.. not really

*#3* Because well I don’t know why Paragon ignores Ryan, but I will ask him next time I see him.  He is a very private man.  Well not really.

Elites are housed in remote containment facilities maintained by the UN, though individual powers have approached the confinement of elites in similar manners.  Powersuit assisted guards, elite enforcers as needed, and in the most severe cases chemical sedation to keep the elite in a catatonic state.  But usually each method is unique, and is a hot topic of debate among many security analysts.

One can only wonder if it is the truth from the world that Kal and Aris come from, it would be the truth but their world is akin to Freedom City, while ours is more like well Ultimates, in a way.

Good question… no data exists beyond the comet, that sparked the wave of appearances, but of course what may have spawned all those legends in the past.  Though perhaps they have a fairly mundane origin.


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan is more of a thug than an angel? Go talk to Pez, the Dispenser of Justice.

Ryan doesn't consider Rei a spy since he's hardly met him, and because he doesn't know he's a spy. You see, no one tells Ryan important things; I think Cassandra, after the mall incident, was the first. It took him days to find the bathroom at the school.

Heh. I never made the connection between Ryan and "It should have been me." And who just withdrew all of their money out of their bank account? Very evil timing, Toki.


----------



## Tokiwong

sometimes I even amaze myself


----------



## Hammerhead

Tommy did a nice job of setting up Mark's assassination.


----------



## Agamon

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Elites are housed in remote containment facilities maintained by the UN, though individual powers have approached the confinement of elites in similar manners.  Powersuit assisted guards, elite enforcers as needed, and in the most severe cases chemical sedation to keep the elite in a catatonic state.  But usually each method is unique, and is a hot topic of debate among many security analysts.




Yay, my assumptions were correct, which is a good thing, because my own game kinda takes this into consideration.  The US also has 2 EFCs, as I like to call them (Elite Correctional Facilities), one in Virginia and one in Texas, with methods of incarceration varying depending on the elite in question.


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan is more of a thug than an angel? Go talk to Pez, the Dispenser of Justice.
> 
> Ryan doesn't consider Rei a spy since he's hardly met him, and because he doesn't know he's a spy. You see, no one tells Ryan important things; I think Cassandra, after the mall incident, was the first. It took him days to find the bathroom at the school.
> 
> Heh. I never made the connection between Ryan and "It should have been me." And who just withdrew all of their money out of their bank account? Very evil timing, Toki.




Pfff.  Ryan's got a solid alibi...uh, uh oh...


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Tommy did a nice job of setting up Mark's assassination.



 Ooooh the theories begin


----------



## Victim

Wait, where was anything about bank accounts being empty mentioned?


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan withdrew all of his money the school gave him before the dance, in case he had to run and couldn't access his cash.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan withdrew all of his money the school gave him before the dance, in case he had to run and couldn't access his cash.




Oh yeah.  Well, as long as he still has the money, it shouldn't matter too much if it's in his account or not.  It might look somewhat suspicious, but is easily explainable.  On the other hand, if, in tonight's confusion, Ryan's money was somehow misplaced. . .


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan hasn't lost the money, I hope. Unless it was stolen by someone.

The reason Paragon ignores Ryan is that I bought Invisibility (Limited: Only verses annoying, arrogant British Elites). It also works against Bishop. Victim, I'm guessing he has Absorbtion, because his name's Bishop, okay?! Like the X-Man?

You know, it's an interesting comparison that the Legacy Universe is similar to the Ultimates. I don't think Toki hates people like Millar does though; that guy has problems. 

What scared me for a while was that Kal was a young version of Paragon: "Kid Paragon," anyone? Then I realized he wasn't British.


----------



## Karl Green

Hey Sen Udo-Mal here... for some reason that account is not allowing me to log back on here right now (well for the last couple of weeks). I contact morrus but no reply 

Anyway James is still here but that is why I have been so quite. I just ended up registering again to post about this. Would you all mind if I started posting with this account until Sen Udo-Mal is back up an running... OH BTW I have been so liking where this game is going


----------



## Agamon

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hey Sen Udo-Mal here... for some reason that account is not allowing me to log back on here right now (well for the last couple of weeks). I contact morrus but no reply
> 
> Anyway James is still here but that is why I have been so quite. I just ended up registering again to post about this. Would you all mind if I started posting with this account until Sen Udo-Mal is back up an running... OH BTW I have been so liking where this game is going




This wouldn't have anything to do with the new boards, would it?  Have you tried deleting your cookies?


----------



## Karl Green

Yes  at work one of the sites is "weak" and the admin suggested I delete all my cookies. After that no luck getting Sen back on 

Sigh


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hmmmm, give Tyler the Transformation Weakness (drugs), turning him into Rei


----------



## Tokiwong

Post with whatever you like Sen-Udo-Mal, it does not matter to me, just join back into the fun


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Answers from the Editor*
> *#1* Mark will have to field that question, but I believe it may have been Marijuana probably some crack, but again I will leave that to him answer…




Mark wasn't what I'd call particular considering his circumstances. There's certainly marijuana on the list. I drew the list of withdrawal symptoms from a site about cocaine addiction. I'd say there were other things too when he could swing them, including a bit of really high grade stuff. How he got ahold of that I'll leave unsaid unless it comes up in the game. Some hints have been dropped.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark wasn't what I'd call particular considering his circumstances. There's certainly marijuana on the list. I drew the list of withdrawal symptoms from a site about cocaine addiction. I'd say there were other things too when he could swing them, including a bit of really high grade stuff. How he got ahold of that I'll leave unsaid unless it comes up in the game. Some hints have been dropped.




Yeah, I kinda figured he was a cocaine addict the way he acted.  Not that I'm sure how I'd know that...I think I watch too many movies.  Really.


----------



## Aenion

I was wondering, what does the Quills extra of Natural Weapon do?

Apparently it's quite impossible to get Green Ronin books in Belgium   , so I'm stuck with the playtest version.


----------



## Tokiwong

Aenion said:
			
		

> I was wondering, what does the Quills extra of Natural Weapon do?
> 
> Apparently it's quite impossible to get Green Ronin books in Belgium   , so I'm stuck with the playtest version.



 Anyone that strikes you in melee barehanded immediately has to make a Damage Save of DC 15 + plus the level of Quills ability akin to an energy field, this would also work in a grapple as well 

I hope that helps 

Oh and Hammerhead, not only is Kal not British, but Paragon is black, and Kal is a corn fed white boy  anyways... that is about all I have to comment on


----------



## Aenion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Anyone that strikes you in melee barehanded immediately has to make a Damage Save of DC 15 + plus the level of Quills ability akin to an energy field, this would also work in a grapple as well
> 
> I hope that helps




Thx, I figured it would be something like that. 

I was thinking it would be more fitting for Ruby than her energy field, but I'm guessing the extra would also be affected by the permanent flaw..


----------



## Tokiwong

End of Issue #5, everyone recieves 3 experience for their endeavors... good issue everyone... the next will pick up with the start of the next day


----------



## Tokiwong

New Thread for the next issue open right HERE!


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> End of Issue #5, everyone recieves 3 experience for their endeavors... good issue everyone... the next will pick up with the start of the next day



I'll spend 2pp to take wealth feat for the second time, out of curiosity, exactly how wealthy does that make her?  Having actually spent 4pp for her wealth I mean, vs just getting it in a contract from JE.  I just didn't want to assume too much cash on hand.  I mean not even popstars have 500k in cash on hand at all times.  The wealth would come from the start of the royalties checks for the sales of her second album.

The last point I will put to learning how to actually manipulate things with the wind on a fine detail level so she wont have to use extra-effort to manipulate light objects.  so Telekinesis extra on Air Control, giving her Telekinesis +1.  That way it actually looks like she learned something from what she did in the fire.

Hmm, actually, could I put the point into telekinesis and then when I get a second point, shift that point and the second one into a Power Stunt: Telekinesis, that would show growth, and learning from her experiences.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'll spend 2pp to take wealth feat for the second time, out of curiosity, exactly how wealthy does that make her?  Having actually spent 4pp for her wealth I mean, vs just getting it in a contract from JE.  I just didn't want to assume too much cash on hand.  I mean not even popstars have 500k in cash on hand at all times.  The wealth would come from the start of the royalties checks for the sales of her second album.
> 
> The last point I will put to learning how to actually manipulate things with the wind on a fine detail level so she wont have to use extra-effort to manipulate light objects.  so Telekinesis extra on Air Control, giving her Telekinesis +1.  That way it actually looks like she learned something from what she did in the fire.
> 
> Hmm, actually, could I put the point into telekinesis and then when I get a second point, shift that point and the second one into a Power Stunt: Telekinesis, that would show growth, and learning from her experiences.



 She is very wealthy, no need to spend the extra point, the game assumes you have enough cash on hand depending on the background... your one choice in wealth makes you worth about well over 30 million or so, save those points and get the Power Stunt instead no need to waste points on frivolous stuff


----------



## Hammerhead

I'll bank those 3 pp; after issue 6, I'll gain a PL and upgrade my Cosmic Power by one rank.


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She is very wealthy, no need to spend the extra point, the game assumes you have enough cash on hand depending on the background... your one choice in wealth makes you worth about well over 30 million or so, save those points and get the Power Stunt instead no need to waste points on frivolous stuff



Oops.  I didn't know she was that wealthy, or I wouldn't have dipped into daddy's emergency fund,  I would have just pulled the money out of her main account, whats a half a million when you make 30 million a year, and could double that in an instant by actually starting to market your own products and can start to do advertisements.

Hehe, I'd be mad at Kelly too if she tokk a half-million from me when she could take it out of petty cash.  I guess chalk that up to a misunderstanding, oh well, thems is the breaks.

Ok, Power Stunt: Telekinesis, and use the other point to bump up her partial extra: immunities, by one, giiving her immunity, exhaustion.  I want to build up the idea that the extremely powerful natural energies that she acts as a conduit for are sustaining her more and more,making her stronger, building up to immunity aging, suffocation, and starvation.

Out of curiosity, does an elites abilities grow faster if they strain them to their utmost repeatedly?  I mean, like since she used so much extra effort, would that be a viable reason for her immunities to start to be added?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, does an elites abilities grow faster if they strain them to their utmost repeatedly?  I mean, like since she used so much extra effort, would that be a viable reason for her immunities to start to be added?




Seems fine to me, elite powers are tied to their psyche, and it is not udnerstood how some are more powerful then others, some can increase in power quickly, others slowly and some not at all... many beleive it is all mental... and even though they have had many years to study the phenomenon it is still a mystery

so the short answer is yes, I don't mind what you choose, as long as it does not seem like a hodge podge of abilities, for the most part all the characters are themed which is in "genre"


----------



## Hammerhead

In other words, Tokiwong doesn't want to make the mistake of some comic writers by using pseudoscientific explanations that are laughable (i.e., Kryton has stronger gravity, therefore Superman is stronger).


----------



## Shalimar

Sorry for the super long post there Toki, I know it will be a pain the butt to read all of it, but there was just so much stuff for her to do and think about.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sorry for the super long post there Toki, I know it will be a pain the butt to read all of it, but there was just so much stuff for her to do and think about.



 Looks good to me some of the text is hard to read though


----------



## Shalimar

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Looks good to me some of the text is hard to read though



I was quoting something that I think Charles would have said, I'll change the color to something much more readable.


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I was quoting something that I think Charles would have said, I'll change the color to something much more readable.



 Oh I read it, just very hard to read, and I think my eyesight is pretty good, but thanks though Shal


----------



## Samnell

Toki, I blew my pp on a bump for BAB since Mark's been doing all this fighting and been involved in Legacy training.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Okay I looked and looked.. Did I miss something for Cassie after Ryan flew off leaving her to walk in? (I'm just wondering)


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> Toki, I blew my pp on a bump for BAB since Mark's been doing all this fighting and been involved in Legacy training.




Me too.


----------



## Aenion

I'll spend 1 point on drive, from Kincaids lessons, and bank the rest.


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Okay I looked and looked.. Did I miss something for Cassie after Ryan flew off leaving her to walk in? (I'm just wondering)



 Not that I saw the new thread is open now anyways


----------



## Green Karl

OK seems this account is working... for now... evil cookies 

Whoa, poor James  

As for XP... I will have to log on as Sen Udo-Mal to update him but I might save them for when we go up a Power Level so that I can raise my Teleport with all the extras...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'll give Charlotte Improved Initiative and bank the other pp.


----------



## Shalimar

Just because someone doesn't have a penny to their name, doesn't mean they could have access to outside sources of money.  Hypothetically, lets say Rei had really wanted to join Pantheon, he could have passed along the info and then Pantheon would have paid the assassin, or more likely the elite assassin would have been part of pantheon.  Just because a person is broke doesn't mean that he can't pass along info to people who aren't.


----------



## Hammerhead

But remember how Rei was scraping for money for his addiction? That doesn't seem very likely, that he'd pass of that information for free. In addition, Rei never hung around the "cool kids" of Class 5 and wouldn't have much access to information. Rei never really seemed that interested in joining Pantheon either.


----------



## Tokiwong

I tried to join Pantheon once, but they said I wasn't cool enough elite elitist bastards


----------



## Shalimar

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> But remember how Rei was scraping for money for his addiction? That doesn't seem very likely, that he'd pass of that information for free. In addition, Rei never hung around the "cool kids" of Class 5 and wouldn't have much access to information. Rei never really seemed that interested in joining Pantheon either.



All I am saying is don't just rule someone out, heck, he could have been threatened into giving over the info.  I am wondering if Kelly will ever get a date with a nice, normal, none terrorist.  The only people so far are Jimmy Li, who I think is behind the assassination attempt, Tommy, a little Pantheon member, and Rei who was a junkie and is now a member of Pantheon.


----------



## Hammerhead

Kelly's looking in the wrong place if she wants a normal date. 
Besides, if Rei was the spy/traitor, then we'd have to actually look for him to beat him up. If it's Tommy or Jimmy, BAM! It's easy.

Poor Tokiwong. When they didn't accept you into Pantheon, how *exactly* did you end up killing them?

I also have a question about everyone's favorite teacher, Jun Min. It has been revealed that her last name is Kim. I recall another Korean whose last name was Kim in another PbP. Any relation?


----------



## Tokiwong

If you are referring to a Spycraft character I ran, which is a loose reference then no, although Kim is a popular last name their chinese characters are very different  signifying different families 

But again that is a loose reference... and poor Jimmy, how did he become a subject again


----------



## Victim

Jimmy could have been on Legacy but declined.  Maybe he only wanted to be on the team if he was in charge.  But he seems indifferent at best to the whole deal.  

The Pantheon might not sanction a "personal" attack.  They seem to have been cracking down on people not focusing on whatever their mission is supposed to be.  Notice that Neuro is dead.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> Jimmy could have been on Legacy but declined.  Maybe he only wanted to be on the team if he was in charge.  But he seems indifferent at best to the whole deal.
> 
> The Pantheon might not sanction a "personal" attack.  They seem to have been cracking down on people not focusing on whatever their mission is supposed to be.  Notice that Neuro is dead.



 excellent points I am always amazed at how well Victim is following the story we have fans or something


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim's just as paranoid as me, except he's always right. /e sighs. I feel so inadequate. So Victim, where's the assassin? I wonder how many readers we have, other than the players? 

I'm curious-whatever happened to Olivia, the British archer? I assume she just went home to her money after she learned how to use her x-ray vision?

Jimmy became a suspect because his dad's connected to the Triads. Personally, I don't think it's him, he seems somewhat honorable. If he wanted Mark dead, he probably would have done it himself, man to man. Not being a cowardly wimp by hiring an assassin. Seems more like evil mastermind material, like Tommy. I'd bet that it's him.

So, no relation between Kim the spy/male model/political machine guy and Kim the teacher.


----------



## Samnell

If I had to guess from the NPCs we know about, I'd say it was Tommy. Mark isn't thinking anything like that, though. I'd say even chance it's someone we don't know about using someone we do know about, who might not know they're being used.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*Whistles* spoiler text for my theory, as it may be.



Spoiler



Well, this was after the dance, but I remembered that there was an attack by an "evil" Jimmy Li that wasn't an illusion a while back.  As we haven't seen an elite with the powers to duplicate another elite (Chaos could, but I highly doubt he was working with the terrorists), there's only one mutant who can shapeshift into other people...dun...dun..dun

Course, that makes my current situation look metagame-y, and I certainly don't hope it looks that way as I could very well be wrong and I think I can separate OOC from IC info pretty well


----------



## Hammerhead

Evil Jimmy was too an illusion. It's just that the Mistress, whoever she was, had the Damaging extra on her Illusion power. Or at least I'm assuming that's how Toki built her; the Illusion of the angel thing kicked Ryan's butt, making him make a Will save, for a while before Isabella torched the aerodyne.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Evil Jimmy was physical though, wasn't he?  Didn't he get his butt handed to him by the real Jimmy or some one else?


----------



## Samnell

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Evil Jimmy was physical though, wasn't he?  Didn't he get his butt handed to him by the real Jimmy or some one else?




It might have been Mr. McNamara, but I'm not positive. I knew Mark took a couple of shots at him, back when we were naive enough to think Jimmy might be our major problem.


----------



## Victim

I've been reviewing the battle at the Wildlife preserve.  There's some evidence that the evil Jimmy was an illusion.



> The first Jimmy Li growls, "Come back here you runt!" and tries to punch James again. But this time his punch fails to connect, as he continues to try and rearrange James' face.
> 
> This Jimmy rolled a total strike of 14, and missed James, by a wide margin... James made a Will save, but failed with a total of 9...




Interaction with the illusion might be prompting James's Will save.  If James is failing the saves, he'd treat the illusion as if it were real.





> Mark dashes towards the James, and whips by him, and punches the Bad Jimmy, and hits him with a Mach-One Punch, only to see the Jimmy in front of him fade away as if he wasn't there...
> 
> Mark hit with a 20, and the Jimmy faded from sight...




Illusion or Duplication might be reasonable for the target fading away on a hit.  Duplication that can be used against other people is a rather convoluted and probably broken power contruct.

Also note that the round after evil Jimmy faded away, the illusion of the angel appeared.  If the Mistress can only do one illusion at a time, then it's possibly that she switched from the Jimmy illusion to the angel as the Jimmy was losing credibility (hit by Mark, who possibly made his save).


----------



## Agamon

Damn, Anika wasn't present yet or this would have an easy answer.   I think you're right though Victim, he most likely was an illusion.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Ah k, sorry about that, I guess my memory's a bit too hazy-thanks for clearing things up, Victim.


----------



## Green Karl

Boy I am totally confussed as to who is going where ONLY because I think John and James got mixed up a couple of times... remember John Mind Reader, James Teleporter 

SO in the end James did not have anywhere to go so he is following Ryan and Billy around...


----------



## Hammerhead

Well, it's your fault for picking names that are so similar. ;-)

What's funny about Charlotte's imagined rivalry with Cassandra is that in a fight, she's annihilate the poor girl, since Cassie couldn't overcome Charlotte's Protection without a Critical Hit. What are Charlotte's Immunities when in Alternate Form?

BTW, I think referring to illusion Jimmy as evil Jimmy is a tad confusing in of itself. Aren't they both evil?


----------



## Agamon

Jimmy's not evil.  He's not even a bad guy.  Wait, he's not even a badguy, yeah, that's what I meant to say.  By which, I mean he's not immoral.

He's definitely got a negative score in couth and tact, and he's very self-centered.  We now know where he gets that 'tude from; his family life must have been interesting (and he being Chinese, interesting doesn't mean fun ).  But I think you're right about his 'honor'.  Anika's insults rolled right off his back, well, sort of.  Well, it could be honor, it just could be a bully mentality, where he's not used to being stood up to.  Obviously, though, he wants nothing to do with his family, so that's a plus.

As much as it seems easy to just label him a jerk, I think Jimmy's probably the deepest NPC in the game.


----------



## Calinon

Agamon said:
			
		

> Jimmy's not evil. He's not even a bad guy. Wait, he's not even a badguy, yeah, that's what I meant to say. By which, I mean he's not immoral.
> 
> He's definitely got a negative score in couth and tact, and he's very self-centered. We now know where he gets that 'tude from; his family life must have been interesting (and he being Chinese, interesting doesn't mean fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). But I think you're right about his 'honor'. Anika's insults rolled right off his back, well, sort of. Well, it could be honor, it just could be a bully mentality, where he's not used to being stood up to. Obviously, though, he wants nothing to do with his family, so that's a plus.
> 
> As much as it seems easy to just label him a jerk, I think Jimmy's probably the deepest NPC in the game.



 On the other hand, he might just be a jerk.


----------



## Aenion

Time for me to add to the conspiration theories. 

What if Yoshi is the spy or at least the jealous one?

He's got about the same powers as Mark, with probably a way bigger ego, and believes, maybe not incorrectly, that he has better control over his powers than Mark does.
Being on Legacy he has the money to pay for an assassin and he could have asked his best friend Jimmy for daddy's phone number.
He's probably the one most capable of hiding his jealousy behind a friendly rivalry with Mark.
He doesn't like Ryan, but then again Ryan seems to love making enemies, and he definitely is aware of Ryan's own jealousy and lack of anger-management.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Jimmy's not evil.  He's not even a bad guy.  Wait, he's not even a badguy, yeah, that's what I meant to say.  By which, I mean he's not immoral.
> 
> He's definitely got a negative score in couth and tact, and he's very self-centered.  We now know where he gets that 'tude from; his family life must have been interesting (and he being Chinese, interesting doesn't mean fun ).  But I think you're right about his 'honor'.  Anika's insults rolled right off his back, well, sort of.  Well, it could be honor, it just could be a bully mentality, where he's not used to being stood up to.  Obviously, though, he wants nothing to do with his family, so that's a plus.
> 
> As much as it seems easy to just label him a jerk, I think Jimmy's probably the deepest NPC in the game.



 At least one person noticed all the hard work I do 

Nice theory on Yoshi and here I thought he was a cross between Stiffler from American Pie, and the Flash from the Justice League cartoon


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

You're right, I forgot to decide upon my immunities.  Anyways, it probably doesn't matter, I doubt even with imagined rivalry Charlotte would want to use her powers just yet, esp. with all the people


----------



## Hammerhead

Ryan doesn't love making enemies, it just sort of happens. Go 10 Cha! He does enjoy what one does to enemies who attack him though.

Mark's faster than Yoshi, BTW. Super Speed +8 vs. Super Speed +7, although Yoshi has lots of cool extras and power stunts that Mark doesn't have. The Yoshi theory is a strong one, especially if you look at Yoshi's personality that Toki wrote in the Rogue's Gallery. It certainly fits that he'd hire someone to kill Mark. Although really, almost anyone could be jealous at the Institute. 

The new Class 5 rolls into town, with greater powers than many of the students who have been here for months or years. They're cool, get into all kinds of trouble, beat down trained soldiers and Elite assassins, and always seemed involved in interesting situations. Now nearly everyone on Class 5 made Legacy, with only a few people from other Classes joining. It's easy to understand where the jealousy comes from, especially since quite a few people are serious jerks sometimes (Ryan, Billy, and Mark can all be pretty mean, in their own different ways).


----------



## Hammerhead

*A hypothetical match-up...*

Cassandra, a skilled Elite martial artist, vs. Bruce Lee, the most talented real life martial artist...

who would win? 

(What can I say, I'm bored...)


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Cassandra, a skilled Elite martial artist, vs. Bruce Lee, the most talented real life martial artist...
> 
> who would win?
> 
> (What can I say, I'm bored...)




If Cassie has moves like Uma Thurman's character in Kill Bill, I'd go with her.


----------



## Victim

An interesting idea is that Arifina called in the assassination on Mark.  Not "it should have been me" leading Legacy, but "it should have been me" dating you.  IIRC, her wealth has already been mentioned.  She didn't really seem to be happy after getting rejected all the time.  Moreover, she may have lost some social capital with her set after Mark shot her down.  The obvious assumption that the attack has to do with Mark's leadership of Legacy lets her taunt people with a note while remaining an unlikely suspect.  

The theory about Yoshi is a good one though.  Note that he immediately related Ryan to the note, while (pretending?) to be nice and reluctant.


----------



## Tokiwong

Victim said:
			
		

> An interesting idea is that Arifina called in the assassination on Mark.  Not "it should have been me" leading Legacy, but "it should have been me" dating you.  IIRC, her wealth has already been mentioned.  She didn't really seem to be happy after getting rejected all the time.  Moreover, she may have lost some social capital with her set after Mark shot her down.  The obvious assumption that the attack has to do with Mark's leadership of Legacy lets her taunt people with a note while remaining an unlikely suspect.
> 
> The theory about Yoshi is a good one though.  Note that he immediately related Ryan to the note, while (pretending?) to be nice and reluctant.



 all I have to say to that is 

and I like pie... mmm pie


----------



## Victim

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> all I have to say to that is
> 
> and I like pie... mmm pie




Err, what is that supposed to mean?  You don't like it?


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> Err, what is that supposed to mean?  You don't like it?




No, he does like it.  Hence the 'mmmm'.  But who doesn't like pie?

Ahem, anyway, if Arifina would hire an assassin to take down some dude that didn't go out with her, she has some serious issues.

We could theorize this to death.  Maybe someone wanted one of the pairs of swimming suits he bought at the mall and is really pissed that Mark got them instead.


----------



## Hammerhead

Or maybe Ryan actually did hire the assassin, and I set it up with secret emails to Tokiwong.


----------



## Victim

Agamon said:
			
		

> No, he does like it.  Hence the 'mmmm'.  But who doesn't like pie?
> 
> Ahem, anyway, if Arifina would hire an assassin to take down some dude that didn't go out with her, she has some serious issues.
> 
> We could theorize this to death.  Maybe someone wanted one of the pairs of swimming suits he bought at the mall and is really pissed that Mark got them instead.




We know that Genocide and Red Witch were involved in the assassination attempt from the cutscene.  IIRC, they did to show that they could attack at any time, or something like that.  They have a spy in place at school apparently.  So the question isn't so much why assassinate, as why pick Mark, and why leave the note.  If you have to pick some guy to get killed, might as well pick someone that you don't like.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Or maybe Ryan actually did hire the assassin, and I set it up with secret emails to Tokiwong.




If Ryan wanted Mark killed, he'd figure out where Mark would be, and get seen someplace.  One Super flight later, and Mark is on the wrong end of an area attack.  Then the body is Disintegrated and Ryan zips back.  There's no body, and Ryan would be gone for less than a minute.  A nastier ploy would be to convince Anika that Ryan needs to fool the spy, just in case, so there's an illusion of Ryan (who flies off invisibly).


----------



## Tokiwong

so many theories in the works


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> We know that Genocide and Red Witch were involved in the assassination attempt from the cutscene.  IIRC, they did to show that they could attack at any time, or something like that.  They have a spy in place at school apparently.  So the question isn't so much why assassinate, as why pick Mark, and why leave the note.  If you have to pick some guy to get killed, might as well pick someone that you don't like.




But we also know who the spy is from cutscenes, mind you he's a Pantheon spy, not a CP spy, but I'm not sure that's that big of a deal.  He picked Mark likely because he was told to, he left the note because it would point the finger at someone he didn't like.  I'm sure there's a red herring in there somewhere, though...


----------



## Tokiwong

We do know a few things from cut scenes, and now we know some more


----------



## Hammerhead

This No Return myth that Vidalgo and now Tommy referenced to, is this infamous urban legend known to our characters?

Agamon, you're forgetting Victim's infamous "Second Spy" theory, that Pantheon and the Genocide/Red Witch faction have a spy in the school as well. I think he might be right, or may not, but whatever, let's start by killing Kiyana. And Tommy, since he's such a punk.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> This No Return myth that Vidalgo and now Tommy referenced to, is this infamous urban legend known to our characters?
> 
> Agamon, you're forgetting Victim's infamous "Second Spy" theory, that Pantheon and the Genocide/Red Witch faction have a spy in the school as well. I think he might be right, or may not, but whatever, let's start by killing Kiyana. And Tommy, since he's such a punk.



 Only to those in the know, and for the most part when Vidalgo referenced it was one of the first times the GENERAL public, heard of it, and many think it may be some kind of plot against Pantheon or maybe elites in general, there are plenty of sites that have all kinds of conjecture and "fact"


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> This No Return myth that Vidalgo and now Tommy referenced to, is this infamous urban legend known to our characters?
> 
> Agamon, you're forgetting Victim's infamous "Second Spy" theory, that Pantheon and the Genocide/Red Witch faction have a spy in the school as well. I think he might be right, or may not, but whatever, let's start by killing Kiyana. And Tommy, since he's such a punk.




No, I didn't forget the second spy, just forgot to reference it.  Still, all else being equal, the simplist solution...ah, what am I talking about, this is an RPG.


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> No, I didn't forget the second spy, just forgot to reference it.  Still, all else being equal, the simplist solution...ah, what am I talking about, this is an RPG.



 I don't even know if there is a simple solution anymore


----------



## Victim

It's already been observed that Tommy konws just about everything.  The quickest way to find out about No Return would be to convince John to turn his brain inside out.

We know Tommy is the Pantheon spy.  The attacks on Ryan have involved Congo military personnel in the form of hardsuits and cyborgs, and elites acting in a (apparently) mercenary capacity.  There's only a minimal connection between the Overseer guys and the Pantheon guys.  A second spy might be simpler, because it avoids a bunch of intermediaries passing info back and forth.  So, if Genocide and Red Witch were backing the attempt, how is Tommy involved?


Hmm.  I've just realized something.  VSC was passing info to the Congo people.  and err, I can't check the rest, because there's no link to issue 5.  But doesn't Vanguard sound awfully militant for a computer company?


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> Hmm.  I've just realized something.  VSC was passing info to the Congo people.  and err, I can't check the rest, because there's no link to issue 5.  But doesn't Vanguard sound awfully militant for a computer company?




Actually it sounds exactly like what a geeky fourteen year old trying to be cool would call his computer company.


----------



## Victim

Samnell said:
			
		

> Actually it sounds exactly like what a geeky fourteen year old trying to be cool would call his computer company.




I thought they called their company McKain Enterprises.


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> I thought they called their company McKain Enterprises.




Hm, that's a good question. I really don't remember anymore.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Mark's faster than Yoshi, BTW. Super Speed +8 vs. Super Speed +7, although Yoshi has lots of cool extras and power stunts that Mark doesn't have.




Yeah, that's my payoff for working hard to keep Mark close to concept. He has fewer toys, but they're top of the line toys.



> It's easy to understand where the jealousy comes from, especially since quite a few people are serious jerks sometimes (Ryan, Billy, and Mark can all be pretty mean, in their own different ways).




I'm honestly curious here. I'm not trying to play Mark as at all mean (more really awkward and sort of overwhelmed). How is he coming across meanly? The only things I can think of are when he turned down Arafina and how he reacted to Sakura. He honestly dislikes Jimmy, but I don't think he's been too mean about it.


----------



## Agamon

Victim said:
			
		

> We know Tommy is the Pantheon spy.  The attacks on Ryan have involved Congo military personnel in the form of hardsuits and cyborgs, and elites acting in a (apparently) mercenary capacity.  There's only a minimal connection between the Overseer guys and the Pantheon guys.  A second spy might be simpler, because it avoids a bunch of intermediaries passing info back and forth.  So, if Genocide and Red Witch were backing the attempt, how is Tommy involved?




Yeah, I pointed that out.  But there is minimal Pantheon/CP connection, but there is connection.  And we obviuosly don't know the whole story.  I'm actually beginning to think there is no spy when it comes to what CP/Overseer is doing, and I'm almost certainly sure it has nothing to do with Tommy (see below).



			
				Victim said:
			
		

> Hmm.  I've just realized something.  VSC was passing info to the Congo people.  and err, I can't check the rest, because there's no link to issue 5.  But doesn't Vanguard sound awfully militant for a computer company?




  Don't they, though.

I'm actually surprised Vangaurd has nothing yet to do with the Tommy/Star subplot, seeing as their current focus is on AI.


----------



## Agamon

Samnell said:
			
		

> I'm honestly curious here. I'm not trying to play Mark as at all mean (more really awkward and sort of overwhelmed). How is he coming across meanly? The only things I can think of are when he turned down Arafina and how he reacted to Sakura. He honestly dislikes Jimmy, but I don't think he's been too mean about it.




He did say mean in their own way.  When someone is withdrawn and doesn't say much, it can be taken for snobbishness.  That said, I don't see Ryan as mean.  I am, however, waiting to understand where his charisma comes from.  Is he _that_ good looking? 

Somehow Kelly and Anika were missed in the mean conversation.  They've probably said, if not did, the meanest things thus far, I think.  As for doing mean things, I think Ryan's snubbing of his fan was pretty cruel.


----------



## Samnell

Agamon said:
			
		

> He did say mean in their own way.  When someone is withdrawn and doesn't say much, it can be taken for snobbishness.  That said, I don't see Ryan as mean.  I am, however, waiting to understand where his charisma comes from.  Is he _that_ good looking?




Uh, mostly.  I'm not good at playing really extremely outgoing, nice characters. I see Mark as really attractive and personable sort of despite himself. I'm not sure whether handsome or pretty is a better descriptor for him, though. He's kind of androgynous.


----------



## Hammerhead

I see Mark being withdrawn as a kind of snubbing, especially when you consider how popular Mark is for some reason. I also imagine Mark's appearance as a "pretty boy" look.

Billy's an arrogant jerk who might have good intentions, but ultimately we know where that leads...(well, actually good intentions lead to heaven as well, so the data's inconclusive). He saw himself as the big brother, and that attitude can very easily be annoying.

Jimmy's a jerk, 'nuff said.

Ryan is thin-skinned and seems to go out of his way to make enemies. He is also extremely self-centered; not selfish, necessarily, but he sees everything on how it relates to him. He's not exactly Mr. Altruism. He also generally sees violence as the preferable answer to most situations, but then again, it's what he's good at.

As far as Ryan's snubbing of Jaleel, I really don't see it. You meet someone ONCE, they make it pretty clear that they're not interested in you, and then you call them again to tell them how great they are?

What has Anika done that is cruel or mean? Yes, she taunts Jimmy, but he deserves it. What else?

Yeah, Kelly is probably the biggest jerk of them all. Or maybe I just disagree with her views on international terrorism and Elites, from a personal standpoint.


----------



## Shalimar

I see Kelly as a trying to be a nice person, but she just keeps screwing it up.  I'm still not sure what she has said that was so mean, well besides the kindergarten thing, and that was because she was pissed off.


----------



## Agamon

Like I said, Anika doesn't do anything cruel, she's all bark.  She was kind of a jerk to Star and Tommy at first.  And her taunting of Jimmy isn't quite all deserved, especially at the coffee shop.  But yeah, she's pretty much trying to be a goody-goody, so I guess she can't really be catagorized as mean.


----------



## Victim

Ryan makes enemies readily because he doesn't have to worry about how a glowing, inhuman freak relates to enemies.  How to deal with anyone else is a more troubling concern.  So Ryan turned people into enemies as defense mechanism.

Even though Ryan doesn't worry so much about being a freak, he's kept the "make enemies" policy since it worked fairly well.  Just like Ryan now uses his powers for almost everything, and will boldy use violence when presented with half a chance.  And, knowing that people are coming from another dimension to kidnap him and with the world doomed (apparently) by his absence,, and seeing that he's one of the most powerful elites in his class, it'd be hard for Ryan not to become a little self centered. He's become kind of scary when you think about it.

I'm seeing a bad end for Ryan, if he keeps going the way he is.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I see Mark being withdrawn as a kind of snubbing, especially when you consider how popular Mark is for some reason. I also imagine Mark's appearance as a "pretty boy" look.




Mark's definitely a bit of a pretty boy. Or pretty girl. He has a very set idea for who he wants to be, but he's very uncomfortable and inexperienced with it. He's trying to put on this good show so everyone doesn't figure out how many brain cells he toasted and what his pre-Elite life was like. Mark has this dream of being the perfect, upstanding, Fifties sitcom gosh-darn elite good boy with just a tiny hint of bad boy on the side which he's pretty convinced he's going to completely screw up eventually and everyone will then turn on him, as they should, and chase him back out on the streets where he belongs.

He has no experience dealing with popularity or people who actually want to be his friends out of genuine goodwill either.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim: Wow, that's pretty deep, especially since you know nothing about psychology. I'm impressed. I'm even more impressed with myself though...you'd think I planned it this way or something...

Still, I don't think Ryan uses his powers for everything. He doesn't really show off or demonstrate how cool he is flying everywhere or lifting thirteen tons like Jimmy. It's just that he falls back on his powers (read: combat) because that's the only advantage he has in tough times. I mean, you think that I would waste PP on annoying stuff like skills?


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Victim: Wow, that's pretty deep, especially since you know nothing about psychology. I'm impressed. I'm even more impressed with myself though...you'd think I planned it this way or something...
> 
> Still, I don't think Ryan uses his powers for everything. He doesn't really show off or demonstrate how cool he is flying everywhere or lifting thirteen tons like Jimmy. It's just that he falls back on his powers (read: combat) because that's the only advantage he has in tough times. I mean, you think that I would waste PP on annoying stuff like skills?




It seems to me that for Issues 5 and 6, that Ryan pretty much has been flying everywhere.

We could use some updates too.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim, you're not even playing! Which is a real shame, since you seem to spend more time thinking about this game than anyone else except Toki.

And Ryan was in a hurry. For ordinary, everyday, activites, he walks.


----------



## Tokiwong

Updates on the way, work is hard, sleep is good but posting is better


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Victim, you're not even playing! Which is a real shame, since you seem to spend more time thinking about this game than anyone else except Toki.
> 
> And Ryan was in a hurry. For ordinary, everyday, activites, he walks.




I know I'm not playing.  That makes it all your job to amuse me.

If Ryan was just in a hurry, then he's been in a hurry alot lately.  IIRC, he flew to meet Shaolin.  Like he was in a hurry to meet "fortune cookie boy."


----------



## Samnell

Victim said:
			
		

> If Ryan was just in a hurry, then he's been in a hurry alot lately.  IIRC, he flew to meet Shaolin.  Like he was in a hurry to meet "fortune cookie boy."




Confucius says: He who flies to meet fortune cookie boy is hungry. And that nails it. Ryan's a cannibal. He hired the assassin to take out Mark because he's had this craving for ex-junkie that's been driving him nuts.


----------



## Hammerhead

Sorry, Ryan's innocent of that charge, and I can prove it. Immunity: Starvation, meaning he can't eat anything, and Immunityoison, meaning that even if Mark had residual drugs in his blood that Ryan wanted to sample, he couldn't.


----------



## Tokiwong

lots of good thoughts some is correct some not so much, character introspectives very good, many surprises in the wings, things are starting to spiral... and I like it


----------



## Agamon

Poor Charlotte.  Shou-lin was going all out, eh?  Is flying through the air not under your own power and receiving mild concussions a part of every spar, or just Jun Min's special ones?


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Poor Charlotte.  Shou-lin was going all out, eh?  Is flying through the air not under your own power and receiving mild concussions a part of every spar, or just Jun Min's special ones?



 Only the good spars end with a flying sprawling elite


----------



## Shalimar

Will Jun Min have more sparring sessions if her students keep getting hurt?


----------



## Tokiwong

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Will Jun Min have more sparring sessions if her students keep getting hurt?



 Pain is education


----------



## Hammerhead

You know, Class 5 never got to beat the living daylights out of each other. I feel deprived. 

I guess Ryan could heal Charlotte, but only if she paid him the $5 he lost to Charles because she was holding back.


----------



## Victim

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> You know, Class 5 never got to beat the living daylights out of each other. I feel deprived.
> 
> I guess Ryan could heal Charlotte, but only if she paid him the $5 he lost to Charles because she was holding back.




You just want to have Ryan beat Billy down.  Or Jimmy.  Or Shaolin.


----------



## Agamon

Edit: nevermind, I doubt it matters, I'll just go ahead with it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Drat, I was hoping to last another round, ah well.  Some bad luck on my part I guess,


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

OT-*Tokiwong*, if you haven't noticed, Radiant's Mutant High game has picked back up.  Here's a link to the IC thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=66468


----------



## Shalimar

Yea, Eris needs her Friends with benifits bud with her, especially since Katie is out of the picture.


----------



## Agamon

Toki, the "tall ebon woman" Anni thought she saw, was that ebon as in just dark skinned, or ebon as in midnight, onyx, drow type of deal?


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Toki, the "tall ebon woman" Anni thought she saw, was that ebon as in just dark skinned, or ebon as in midnight, onyx, drow type of deal?



 jet black, drow like not features but the same color


----------



## Agamon

Ah.  That's interesting...


----------



## Hammerhead

Let's jump her.


----------



## Tokiwong

So what is the verdict do we need a new OOC thread, gang?  And Kain there is a Cast thread already in use... just look for it in the Rogues Gallery, too lazy to post a link right now


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> So what is the verdict do we need a new OOC thread, gang? And Kain there is a Cast thread already in use... just look for it in the Rogues Gallery, too lazy to post a link right now



Okay my bad.. must have not marked it on my favorites.. I'm lazy too.. :-D

I blame it on my turner card.. lol


----------



## Agamon

Rogue's Gallery.

I've got links to everything for this game as well as my game on my website (link's in the sig), in case your looking for an old issue or whatever.


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> So what is the verdict do we need a new OOC thread, gang?




Let's keep this one. I like that it's huge. In a few more months, my ego might fit.


----------



## Shalimar

Samnell said:
			
		

> Let's keep this one. I like that it's huge. In a few more months, my ego might fit.



This might not be an option.  Enworld is going down for awhile.  Toki, are there any alternatives to enworld that we could persue while we we wait for the forums to come back up?  Maybe an MSN community?


----------



## Hammerhead

Yeah, we have the largest OOC thread in the forums. That's gotta be worth something. I say we keep this thread.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yeah, we have the largest OOC thread in the forums. That's gotta be worth something. I say we keep this thread.




I think back when ENworld had regular outages Toki mentioned that he had a forum of his own we could take refuge in...


----------



## Hammerhead

Ah, the Artifical Evil forums?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ah, the Artifical Evil forums?




I think that was them, but it's been the better part of a year now and I only went there once.


----------



## Shalimar

The forums go down on Tomorrow, the 28th.  I suggest that we make our arrangements now as we wont be able to later.  http://artificial-evil.net/Forums/


The above is the link to the artificial evil forums.  at the very least, we will be able to coordinate with each other there, if not continue the game there.


----------



## Tokiwong

Yeah I run my own dillapidated Forums filled with stupid stuff 

Artificial-Evil Forums I can try and get things reconvened there...


----------



## Tokiwong

The New OOC thread I will miss the old OOC thread though so big, so cool, made me feel like a real man


----------



## Tokiwong

carry on folks


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Wah.. Cassie's not uppity.. now the wierd I can relate.


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly is uppity enough for everyone.

Out of curiosity, what would Kelly know about Kensei's abilities?  He is a pretty big name hero, what exactly does everyone know about him, or heck, the rest of the Staff, or the JE?


----------



## Tokiwong

Kensei, has energy manipulation, in particulr light, he can generate forcefields, energy fields, create an energy blade, shoot energy blasts, fly, and even blind his enemies with an intense flash to the eyes   But his specialty is the energy blade hence the name Kensei


----------



## Hammerhead

Jun Min has taken a radical departure from her typical 'feel-good' teaching style. Now it's more like 'Beat the living daylights out of each' style. First, she asks students to beat each other up. Now she's going to attack the students herself. How wonderful. Maybe she's an impostor. 

Jun Min is a 'mentalist' who has Mental Blast (Area, Selective, Flight, Obvious, Psychic Assault) and Force Field (Mental), if my memory's correct. Hudabo is super smart and wise, and that one mechanic/gym guy is a brick.


----------



## Shalimar

Question for you Toki, Is there a limit on the numbers of the extras that you can use at once? Ie. Using Hail would if I wanted, include the effects of Fatigue, Obscure, and Entagle all at once correct?  Its the same principal as, buying Ranged Weapon with the Dazzle, Autofire, Area, and Ghosttouch, right?


----------



## Tokiwong

It does work that way in theory yes, you can use them all at once as long as they are extras


----------



## Hammerhead

I wouldn't think so. They would all need to be the same type of effect, correct. Obscure is an Illusion power, whereas the rest are Attack powers.


----------



## Tokiwong

well yes they would have to be the same type, tied to the same power of course as Hammerhead says


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Er, if I'm right, there's a difference between power extras and enhancement extras.  See, in the above example, Dazzle is a power extra, while ghost touch, area and multifire are enhancement extras.  To use the power extra, you use the action it requires, and you can gain the benefit of the enhancement powers, but you can't use the base power at the same time.  If you use the base power, you get the benefit of the enhancement extras, but you don't get to power extra.  To get the power extra, you have to add the contingent enhancement extra (whenever the base power is used) on it.  I'm not totally sure if that's it, but I think by the wording of Weapon, the energy blast extra, etc... is like that.

Edit-Charlotte is going to get 0wned by Jun Min.


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly would get owned By Jun Min, thats why she is trying to avoid her, she is somewhat afraid of her.


----------



## Aenion

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly would get owned By Jun Min, thats why she is trying to avoid her, she is somewhat afraid of her.




I think everyone of us will get owned by Jun-Min, Kelly just slightly more than the others, of course the same probably goes for the ones fighting Kensei.


----------



## Victim

I recommend a plan other than splitting up into 2 v 1s.  Of course, since Kelly has already abandoned her own plan, the point may be moot.  No plan survives first contact with yourself?

An adaptation of the fantasy tradition "Kill the wizard first," I'd like to present the variation: Get the Mentalist.

Jun Min uses a Mental, Area attack.  No one is particularly strong against mental attacks, and with area, she can hit the whole team. It wouldn't be unreasonable for 3/4 of the team to suffer KO even with hero points.  On the other hand, Kensai, at worst, will take out people one at a time.  But he has to work mostly against normal defenses.  

Also, Jun Min has already spent her VP for the round.  Any PL 10 attack (Charlotte using extra effort) has a 50% chance of causing KO or stun.  Since Miss Kim hasn't really taken off yet, everyone could pound her.

Cassandra might be a good match up against Kensai.  She only needs to buy time for everyone to mop up Jun Min.  With a fairly high defense and reflexive save, she probably won't be completely taken apart by his dazzling EB.  Also, she has regeneration so she might get up if after getting struck.  She has a ranged attack (throwing mastery) so she doesn't have to KO herself on an EF. Finally, she can't hurt Jun Min (or Kensai) anyway, so she might as well be a diversion.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Yeah, I'll go with my original instinct and attack Kensei instead.  Even though he's probably a higher PL than Jun Min, at least Charlotte benefits from her defensive half of Alternate Form.

Edit-nm, I'll just go as planned, *shrugs*  i'll get owned either way


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim's right. You go into a fight with a plan to lose valiantly, you'll just lose. Go in with a plan to win though...

Cassandra could also use a trip attack, tossing Jun Min into the ground. Even if it doesn't do any damage, she'll still have to waste an action to get up while everyone else gets bonuses because she is prone.


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly didn't ignore her own plan, she just tried to give the others help before she flew after Kensei.  She wasn't expecting it to work, but a critical hit with the pl 10 lightning bolt would have helped.  I don't much think we are going to win this, I think, like you said, Jun Min could take down all of us by using extra effort to add an additional area extra to her mental blast, and lay waste to an 100+ foot sphere and shield Kensei from it at the same time.  You are probably right that we should go for Jun Min first though.  If I had been sure about it, I would have done the Hail, Fatigue, and entangle and used the extra half action to make the Hail so think it would obscure vision.  Oh well, always next turn.


----------



## Victim

Well, Jun Min goes last.  If she's KOd or stunned before her turn, you've got a much better chance of winning.

"If you've only got a 1% chance of winning, but convince yourself that you're going to lose, that 1% becomes 0%"


----------



## Shalimar

I'm not the one rolling, so my beliefs are immaterial.  Even if I was, my belief that we would lose wouldn't affect those rolls.


----------



## Hammerhead

Victim said:
			
		

> Well, Jun Min goes last.  If she's KOd or stunned before her turn, you've got a much better chance of winning.
> 
> "If you've only got a 1% chance of winning, but convince yourself that you're going to lose, that 1% becomes 0%"




Nice Slayers quote. Very topical.

The point is that if you plan on losing in a fight, you may as well give up. While going with the standard double team strategy might be a good idea (I like Victim's better, but I certainly didn't think of it), it appears that there is a defeatist attitude amonst the students. Why not encourage the rest of the students to join in and attack Jun Min? Any and all weapons available, right? That includes friends.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Damit, I missed the chance to catch the reference first.  Slayers is my fav anime series 

Was going to make some one remotely Phibrizzo-like with Drain: Charisma (Slow recovery x3, Ranged x2, Obvious-and perhaps a variant of that recovery ability of snare), for soul ownage mutant abilities, but my friend told me it was too broken, hehe.


----------



## Tokiwong

evryone's beliefs matter


----------



## Hammerhead

Mine too. (One of the few I like). It's very high-level D&D.

You know, I'd love to include some kind of Planescape quote about beliefs, but I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Dangit, I'm soo unlucky, Reflex was my best save 

Oh well, go team, yeah...


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Mine too. (One of the few I like). It's very high-level D&D.




First series of Slayers wasn't bad.  I prefer Lodoss War and Takahashi's stuff myself.

Attitude makes a difference, even in a slow-paced, remotely played RPG, such as this one.  However, if your PC lacks confidence, then playing a lack of confidence is good rping.


----------



## Tokiwong

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Dangit, I'm soo unlucky, Reflex was my best save
> 
> Oh well, go team, yeah...



 You can spend a Hero Point enxt round to get a recovery check if you like   Though you will still be fatigued, and dazed 

oh and I love Lodoss Wars, Ashrem is the man, my favorite character in that series, followed closely by Parn, he was so pathetic you had to like him


----------



## Agamon

My last post was under the following assumptions:

Her spellcasting is a 'mental power'.  Anika wills the effects into being, regardless of the true source, or so I assume.
Her True Sight and See Invisible feats are 'physical powers'.  It's actually her eyes that allow her to see through these things, not her mind.  This is somewhat against the grain, but an interesting quirk, I think.
Make sense?


----------



## Tokiwong

makes sense


----------



## Shalimar

Ok, can someone explain the reasoning of having everything labeled as half actions, and just having some half actions that can be performed once a urn, amd some left ambiguos as to whether they are once or twice a turn?

I think that as long as a power isn't an attack effect, you can use it twice in one round, right?


----------



## Tokiwong

that is correct you can only make one attack action


----------



## Shalimar

right, but it doesn't clearly label what is an attack action, and what isn't.  It lists all of them as Half actions.  Is Obscure an attack action, it has no target there is no attack roll.  do you see what I mean about being a tad confused?


----------



## Tokiwong

it isn't an attack then, Obscure is just a half action


----------



## Hammerhead

I like the epic, high fantasy feel of RotLW, where kingdoms are at stake, but Parn was such a loser (and the only real character other than Ashrem that ever developed). Ashrem was *the man* though. I actually used a lot of neat scenes in that series as inspiration for my AU game Against the Giants.

If Anika's spells are purely mental, why use Gestures and Incantations? Is it a mental block she has that prevents her from using her Elite powers otherwise?


----------



## Tokiwong

ooooh inspiration from Lodoss Wars now I may have to read the Against the Giants story


----------



## Hammerhead

Actually, the Obscure effect will fade now that Kelly's unconscious, since it's duration is Sustained. Not that it really matters because Cassandra is the only one left, and she can't fly.

Sorry, there will never be an Against the Giants Story Minute (it's only 3 action-packed sessions). For my first Story Hour, I'd like it to be a masterpiece, whereas I crammed what was meant to a five session adventure into 3, skipping some of the most important plot points and clues to go to the grand finish since everyone was going to college next week.

BTW, Against the Giants is kind of a joke name. In AU Diamond Throne setting, Giants are the kind, peaceful caretakers, and then revolutionaries, chaffing under the giant's 'stewardship,' start some problems in a peaceful town in the north. Enter the PCs who fight them. Victim actually commented that interestingly the PCs were likely the least moral of anyone, being mercenaries and such.


----------



## Victim

In the grand tradition of made for TV movies:

"Based on a true story" ---> "Based on a real game"

I think you could figure out what our characters would have done in the parts we missed.  The only problem is that some of Kaylin's actions would make little sense, so you might need to change some things.  But the dire greataxe that doesn't have wicked barbs and spikes, but "shining rays of light and hope" should be shared.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

You can spend a Hero Point enxt round to get a recovery check if you like  Though you will still be fatigued, and dazed

Mmmkay.  Curiously, did I spend my Hero Point that round then if I used it for Alternate Form?  If I did, why am I still fatigued, and if not, could I have theoretically rerolled that reflex save (a bit late now it seems).

Anyways, this round Charlotte will try to use a hero point to recover methinks.


----------



## Tokiwong

My bad, I got you confused with Aenion, yes you could have made another roll to avoid the fate... bleh... damn eyes screwing me up, well sorry about


----------



## Agamon

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> If Anika's spells are purely mental, why use Gestures and Incantations? Is it a mental block she has that prevents her from using her Elite powers otherwise?




Not purely mental, but obviously more mental than physical.  The book doesn't actually explain where the line is drawn between the two.

Your second question is interesting.


----------



## Shalimar

Hi everyone, I've finally been bitten by the bug, the story-teller bug.  I am going to be GMing another Mutants and Materminds game here on the boards.  I am looking for 4 to 5 players, It will also be PL 8 as this game, but there are a few house-rules.  If any of you are interested, I'd love to have you.  The Character Creation, and the Game introduction are http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=68279


----------



## Agamon

*Very OT, but...*

Matrix: Revolutions was abso-freakin'-lutely awesome.  That's all I have to say.

Oh, that, and, did you get my email, Toki?


----------



## Tokiwong

Agamon said:
			
		

> Matrix: Revolutions was abso-freakin'-lutely awesome.  That's all I have to say.
> 
> Oh, that, and, did you get my email, Toki?



 Let me check Agamon

Edit: Got it and replying, all good questions


----------



## Tokiwong

as an aside if anyone needs to send me email use *toki(at)artificial-evil.net* my other address gets mad spam 

replace (at) with @


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Er, sorry again, but does Charlotte get her attack?  Hero points use up a free action I think (not 100% sure about recovering from unconsciousness)


----------



## Tokiwong

she will this round but not last round when you are Dazed, you can take no attacks, but can defend yourself normally as per page 139 I beleive


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

k, thanks, I was thinking of something else for daze I think, whoops.


----------



## Hammerhead

May I suggest a nice tactic to use on those loser adults, a very unbalanced form of attacking?

Ram attacks. For example, Charlotte could use a full action to initiate a Ramming attack on someone; assuming Kensai is on the ground, she could charge 60 feet, doing an additional +6S to him and +6S to herself, which would naturally be absorbed by her Protection. How a bunch of spiders rams someone is beyond me, but hey, it might work.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Very nice idea *grins evilly*.  Question, can you use the movement gained from the elasticity power to ram a target?


----------



## Agamon

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Very nice idea *grins evilly*.  Question, can you use the movement gained from the elasticity power to ram a target?




Yep, just as long as your slamming your whole 'body' into the target, not just reaching out to punch.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

sorta like a big mean rubber band snappign towards someone.. cept it's a big pile of spiders in this case..


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Post edited then, I imagine it would look alot like the drone-machine's formation in the Matrix: Revolutions,


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Post edited then, I imagine it would look alot like the drone-machine's formation in the Matrix: Revolutions,



Oh yeah!

Definitely like that.. and that move proved that you can do Live Action Dragonball Z! Just need a huge budget


----------



## Tokiwong

just to reiterate Jun Min is 20 feet above the ground, and Kensei is 70 feet above the ground


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'm really sorry because it seems like I've been asking for a correction every round it seems, but is there any particular reason that Charlotte was skipped?  Jun Min is 20' above the ground, but I figured with elasticity I could reach her (stretch up to 50 ft. as a half action with Alternate Form at +10 right now, and I was previously right under Jun Min).  If I'm wrong, and I just can't hit jun min i'll spend my last hero point on that reflex save, but otherwise I'd like to see the results of that action before deciding to do so.


----------



## Tokiwong

you are correct I will amend the action, can't believe I missed that


----------



## Samnell

You know I have this sneaking suspicion Mark is going to get nearly killed twice in as many days. This could be hell on his self-esteem.


----------



## Hammerhead

He's got CHA +9. I think he can handle it. Why the bad feeling anyway? It's just a bunch of street punks. Or are you referring to Strength and Honor?


----------



## Shalimar

We have all seen how devious Toki can be, he's right to be afraid.


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> He's got CHA +9. I think he can handle it. Why the bad feeling anyway? It's just a bunch of street punks. Or are you referring to Strength and Honor?




I'm just trying to think positively.

I suppose part of it is that I'm in the process of trying to figure out if Mark likely to develop leadership potential in the near future or if he's built to fail at it. As a player I like the potential of both possibilities, but I'm not sure which one fits with my conception of Mark more. He has a history of bad choices, but he's not completely hopeless either.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Okay.. quick check.. am I holding up the fight? (Granted I can't see how Cassie can hurt either person since she's ground bound ) LOL


----------



## Tokiwong

Won't be updating the main thread till probably after Thanksgiving...  see yah soon guys


----------



## Mimic

Got any room for one more?


----------



## Tokiwong

Sorry for the long delay I am back expect an update by the morrow  getting home, getting readjusted and FFXI have stolen my time


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sorry for the long delay I am back expect an update by the morrow  getting home, getting readjusted and FFXI have stolen my time




Horray!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Huzzah!

-Pardon me, I just watched Master and Commander recently...


----------



## Aenion

Samnell said:
			
		

> Horray!




Same here


----------



## Tokiwong

It begins anew... sorry for the long hiatus  please don't beat me


----------



## Hammerhead

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Huzzah!
> 
> -Pardon me, I just watched Master and Commander recently...




Isn't that what people on Everquest say too? Just checking if anyone is home...assuming Tokiwong isn't addicted to FF11


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Isn't that what people on Everquest say too? Just checking if anyone is home...assuming Tokiwong isn't addicted to FF11




I'm here.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

He's toast... all hooked on Square/Enix goodness.. we'll never see him again.. (till they ship his sorry butt back out of broadband access range lol)


----------



## Samnell

Anybody still out there?


----------



## Aenion

Samnell said:
			
		

> Anybody still out there?




I'm still here but quite busy.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Samnell said:
			
		

> Anybody still out there?



Yeah I'm here too.. wondering if Toki is just away from a pc or if Final Fantasy Online really did get him.. told him.. use a clock when playing those games... sigh


----------



## Agamon

I'm here.  I haven't been addicted to a game for some time, but I remember what it like...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'm around still..

Btw, Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Shalimar

I am still here as well, Cannot wait to here what it is that Evil boy genius is going to offer Kelly that would be enough to get her to not injure him for getting naked glimpses of her.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Heads up. Currently I'm in the process of transferring to my new duty station in NAS Rota, Spain (the pain I go though for my country sigh) so most likely for the next week I'll have erratic access.

AFter that I'll at the very least have access once a day or so on base till I get settled back into my new house. After that I'll warn as best I can for when I'm headed out on det (though not WHERE I'm going .. sorry)

PS: Someone drive out to Tinker AFB and delete Toki's FF XI account please. LOL


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm back, but my internet connection will be unreliable until Sunday. Does someone know Tokiwong's email address; maybe an email could get his attention.


----------



## Agamon

I could shoot him an email, wouldn't hurt.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

How do we do confront an addict online? LOL


----------



## Creamsteak

Just giving you guys some fair warning, I'm going to have to split your thread soon enough. Both this one and the IC thread have reached lengths nearing 1000 posts, and the new rules on the floor include that we mods cut 1000+ post threads in half (via splitting the thread in 2 of course). Both threads will end up being closed, so you'll need to open up a third thread either before, or when it happens.


----------



## Samnell

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> How do we do confront an addict online? LOL




Well I just got off my butt and sent him an email.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Well snap to it soldier! I can't cause my pc with his email is still in my pack out. Have a line on a nice little house in the south of spain.. LOL that is so kewl to say. Gotta love the navy LOL.


Get our addict to at least RESPOND


----------



## Hammerhead

*Hello again!*

After several weeks of sporadic internet connection, I can again access the Internet from the comfort of my home. 

Has anyone gotten any response from Tokiwong, or any activity on the Artificial Evil boards or something? It has been hinted at that a few people here know Tokiwong personally, anything from him there?


----------



## Samnell

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Has anyone gotten any response from Tokiwong, or any activity on the Artificial Evil boards or something? It has been hinted at that a few people here know Tokiwong personally, anything from him there?




I mailed the addy he gave the boards, but I never got an answer.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, me too.  This reminds me of the game I was playing in with him before this one, where the GM just up and disappeared without a trace.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

One of a couple things has most likely happened.

1. He's hopelessly addicted to Final Fantasy online and we're screwed
2. The Air Force shipped him someplace on very little or no notice and we're screwed.
3. Or.. he got a girl friend with too much free time and we're really really screwed. :-D

or
4. All of the above


----------



## Tokiwong

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> One of a couple things has most likely happened.
> 
> 1. He's hopelessly addicted to Final Fantasy online and we're screwed
> 2. The Air Force shipped him someplace on very little or no notice and we're screwed.
> 3. Or.. he got a girl friend with too much free time and we're really really screwed. :-D
> 
> or
> 4. All of the above



 1. Yes I spend way too much time playing that game.
2. I am in class so my time is sort of limited.
3. My Ex left me befoire I deployed and been single ever since 
4. Nah...

But in reality I should have stopped by here sooner... if people are still here and don't hate me, we may be able to get going, but if you do, and all that then, well I am sorry.  Anyways, I am back, or something.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

well I'm still good.. course it might take us a while to get back in role since the holidays.. I was playing the blue glowy guy right?



 LOL


----------



## Samnell

I'm still here.


----------



## Tokiwong

Well that makes two


----------



## Hammerhead

I'm still here.


----------



## Tokiwong

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'm still here.



 That makes three.... nice to see you Hammerhead


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> That makes three.... nice to see you Hammerhead




You could always send some emails the way of the others. Might catch a few who aren't monitoring the thread anymore.


----------



## Tokiwong

Very true, I will see what happens first, and later this week send emails if needed, lots of changes, life changes, work changes, and uhh site changes... bleh


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Very true, I will see what happens first, and later this week send emails if needed, lots of changes, life changes, work changes, and uhh site changes... bleh




And with all these changes, you're GMing a game for adolescents too.


----------



## Shalimar

Kelly is still around, I am still curious what Tommy was going to tell her.  Its good to have you back Toki.


----------



## Agamon

Real life happens, Toki.  If people can't forgive you for that, then we don't need 'em.   My own game fell apart because of time constraints.  Good to see things are relatively okay with you.  I'm looking forward to getting the game back on track if you guys are.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

was more worried that something had happened to him than anything else. 



actually I was hoping it was a FF Online addiciton.. since the other reasons you might have dropped off were lookign kinda dire man..


----------



## Tokiwong

No... the insane super hot sex-starved amazons did not leave me for dead... though many times I wish they had


----------



## Samnell

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> No... the insane super hot sex-starved amazons did not leave me for dead... though many times I wish they had




Well you're back now so let's have a party! You can find Mark in the bathroom surrounded by a suspicious cloud of smoke.


----------



## Aenion

I'm still here, lurking around, while studying for my exams.

Good to have you back


----------



## Shalimar

Well, so far we have had Kelly, Karen, Mark, Cassie, Ryan, and Anika, and that seems like a fairly good amount of interest for you to continue with your good work Toki, so long as your still willing.  From what Creamsteak said, it looks like they are gonna lock our last issue, making this a goodly time to start fresh with the next.


----------



## Tokiwong

alrighty  then... new OOC thread is here.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thread locked on 6/29/04 by Brother Shatterstone


----------

